# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Καταρρέει ο μύθος του Iphone!

## 21century

Αναλυτικά, οι πέντε λόγοι για τους οποίους πρέπει κανείς να αποφύγει την αγορά του iPhone 3G, είναι οι εξής, σύμφωνα με τους ισχυρισμούς του John Sullivan:
1. Είναι κακό για τους προγραμματιστές: Το iPhone μπλοκάρει εντελώς το freeware. Οι προγραμματιστές θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν τέλη αδειοδότησης στην Apple, η οποία είναι η μόνη αρμόδια για να αποφασίσει ποια προγράμματα θα μπορούν να τρέξουν στο iPhone και ποια όχι. 
2. DRM: Το iPhone χρησιμοποιεί και υποστηρίζει τεχνολογίες DRM.
3. Ένδειξη θέσης: Χάρη στη λειτουργία GPS, το iPhone κάνει εφικτή την ανά πάσα στιγμή εύρεση της θέσης του κατόχου του αλλά και την παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής που αυτός ακολουθεί. Και μάλιστα, χωρίς ο κάτοχός του να το καταλαβαίνει. 
4. Δεν υπάρχουν ελεύθερα formats: To iPhone δεν παίζει ελεύθερα DRM formats, όπως είναι, για παράδειγμα, το OGG [μια ανοικτού κώδικα εναλλακτική λύση για το MP3]. 
5. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις: To iPhone επουδενί δεν είναι ακτύπητο. Σύμφωνα με τον John Sullivan, υπάρχουν καλύτερες εναλλακτικές έναντι του iPhone 3G, που σέβονται περισσότερο την προσωπική ελευθερία του κατόχου τους από το κινητό της Apple. 
Και όμως το iphone πιάνει φωτιά
Νέα προβλήματα για το τελευταίο 3G iPhone της Apple μετά τις αναφορές που έχουν ξεκινήσει ότι πιάνουν φωτιά! Η πιο δημόσια αναφορά εδώ, δείχνει ένα καπνιστό και νεκρό iphone προς τέρψιν του τοπικού τύπου.
Φαίνεται ότι η φωτιά ξεκίνησε κατά τη φόρτιση, κάτι που θα μπορούσε να είναι είναι απλά πρόβλημα της μπαταρίας που μπορεί να συμβεί σε κάθε συσκευή. Ωστόσο το iphone αποδεικνύεται ήδη buggy και με χαμηλή ποιότητα λήψης εξατίας ενός ανώριμου chipset.
Άγνωστο αποτελεί το γεγονός γιατί χρησιμοποιήθηκε το συγκεκριμένο chipset παρ' όλο ότι ήταν γνωστό ότι δημιουργούσε προβλήματα στους πρώτους χρήστες (early adapters) στην Ευρώπη για 4χρόνια. Ένα software update για να λύσει τα προβλήματα λήψης έκανε τα πράγματα χειρότερα και δημιουργεί προβλήματα στο GPS σύστημα της συσκευής. Η Apple παραμένει σιωπηλή για όλα αυτά τα προβλήματα και μερικοί παρατηρητές αναρωτιούνται εαν θα υπάρξει απόσυρση του προιόντος.
Πηγές: Fudzilla , www.pcw.gr/forum

----------


## xolloth

μυθοs ειναι μονον για τουs appl-αδεs,εμειs οι υπολοιποι που βλεπουμε ουδετερα ,εχουμε διαπιστωσει οτι ολοs ο ντοροs δεν ειναι παρα marketing  και τιποτα αλλο.
πολυs λογοs για ενα υπερεκτιμημενο κινητο,μια μετριοτητα.

----------


## kanenas3

Άντε πείσε εσύ τα θύματα ότι δεν είναι η τελειότερη κατασκευή που έχει υπάρξει ποτέ. Το πολύ πολύ να μαλώσεις με τον κολλητό σου  :Razz:

----------


## bathan

Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτε, σίγουρα ενσωματώνει πολλά  προηγμένα χαρακτηριστικά αλλά όχι να δωσεις ένα μισθό για να το πάρεις. 
Με τίποτε λοιπόν

----------


## neeklia

Μόλις πάρουν μυρωδιά το thread οι fan της apple, θα ξαναρχίσει και πάλι η γνωστή και ατέρμονη συζήτηση...

----------


## sonic

> 1. *Είναι κακό για τους προγραμματιστές*: Το iPhone μπλοκάρει εντελώς το freeware. Οι προγραμματιστές θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν τέλη αδειοδότησης στην Apple, η οποία είναι η μόνη αρμόδια για να αποφασίσει ποια προγράμματα θα μπορούν να τρέξουν στο iPhone και ποια όχι.


E,και; Αυτός που πήρε Apple νοιάζεται για freeware νομίζετε;




> 2. DRM: Το iPhone χρησιμοποιεί και υποστηρίζει τεχνολογίες DRM.


Βλ. πιο πάνω



> 3. Ένδειξη θέσης: Χάρη στη λειτουργία GPS, το iPhone κάνει εφικτή την ανά πάσα στιγμή εύρεση της θέσης του κατόχου του αλλά και την παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής που αυτός ακολουθεί. Και μάλιστα, χωρίς ο κάτοχός του να το καταλαβαίνει.


Αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις gps, και με την υπάρχουσα gsm τεχνολογιά γίνεται. 




> 4. Δεν υπάρχουν ελεύθερα formats: To iPhone δεν παίζει ελεύθερα DRM formats, όπως είναι, για παράδειγμα, το OGG [μια ανοικτού κώδικα εναλλακτική λύση για το MP3].


Επανάληψη του 2 με ολίγον από το 1. Κοινώς, "δεν έχω τι να πω, αλλά πρέπει να πώ κάτι κακό".



> 5. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις: To iPhone επουδενί δεν είναι ακτύπητο. Σύμφωνα με τον John Sullivan, υπάρχουν καλύτερες εναλλακτικές έναντι του iPhone 3G, που σέβονται περισσότερο την προσωπική ελευθερία του κατόχου τους από το κινητό της Apple.


Στο μόνο που συμφωνώ, αλλά εναλλακτικές που το κοντράρουν στα ίσια δεν υπάρχουν ακόμα. 

Σημ. δεν έχω iphone, δεν είμαι φαν της Apple.

----------


## haHa

Πολλες ανακριβειες περιεχει το αρθρο, ευγε σε αυτον που το ποσταρε !!

----------


## nikostheater

> Αναλυτικά, οι πέντε λόγοι για τους οποίους πρέπει κανείς να αποφύγει την αγορά του iPhone 3G, είναι οι εξής, σύμφωνα με τους ισχυρισμούς του John Sullivan:
> 1. Είναι κακό για τους προγραμματιστές: Το iPhone μπλοκάρει εντελώς το freeware. Οι προγραμματιστές θα πρέπει να πληρώσουν τέλη αδειοδότησης στην Apple, η οποία είναι η μόνη αρμόδια για να αποφασίσει ποια προγράμματα θα μπορούν να τρέξουν στο iPhone και ποια όχι. 
> 2. DRM: Το iPhone χρησιμοποιεί και υποστηρίζει τεχνολογίες DRM.
> 3. Ένδειξη θέσης: Χάρη στη λειτουργία GPS, το iPhone κάνει εφικτή την ανά πάσα στιγμή εύρεση της θέσης του κατόχου του αλλά και την παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής που αυτός ακολουθεί. Και μάλιστα, χωρίς ο κάτοχός του να το καταλαβαίνει. 
> 4. Δεν υπάρχουν ελεύθερα formats: To iPhone δεν παίζει ελεύθερα DRM formats, όπως είναι, για παράδειγμα, το OGG [μια ανοικτού κώδικα εναλλακτική λύση για το MP3]. 
> 5. Υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές λύσεις: To iPhone επουδενί δεν είναι ακτύπητο. Σύμφωνα με τον John Sullivan, υπάρχουν καλύτερες εναλλακτικές έναντι του iPhone 3G, που σέβονται περισσότερο την προσωπική ελευθερία του κατόχου τους από το κινητό της Apple. 
> Και όμως το iphone πιάνει φωτιά
> Νέα προβλήματα για το τελευταίο 3G iPhone της Apple μετά τις αναφορές που έχουν ξεκινήσει ότι πιάνουν φωτιά! Η πιο δημόσια αναφορά εδώ, δείχνει ένα καπνιστό και νεκρό iphone προς τέρψιν του τοπικού τύπου.
> Φαίνεται ότι η φωτιά ξεκίνησε κατά τη φόρτιση, κάτι που θα μπορούσε να είναι είναι απλά πρόβλημα της μπαταρίας που μπορεί να συμβεί σε κάθε συσκευή. Ωστόσο το iphone αποδεικνύεται ήδη buggy και με χαμηλή ποιότητα λήψης εξατίας ενός ανώριμου chipset.
> ...


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!
Καλο αστειο!

----------


## RyDeR

Ας πρόσεχαν οι άλλες εταιρίες... 

Μετά απο τόσα χρόνια ενέργειας στον τομέα, μετά απο τόσες χιλιάδες κινητά ήρθε ένα και τα κατέρριψε όλα. Ίσως είναι marketing, δεν λέω... ας προσπαθούσαν και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες.

Φυσικά, πολλοί ξέρουν οτι δεν είναι μόνο το marketing. Άλλοι ακόμη παραπονιούνται για κάποιες "σοβαρές" ελλείψεις... Δηλαδή, αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι ελλείψεις τι θα γινόταν; Θα έκλειναν οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες;  :Thinking:

----------


## ownagE_

> πολυs λογοs για ενα υπερεκτιμημενο κινητο,μια μετριοτητα.


 :ROFL: 
Post of the day.-

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ας πρόσεχαν οι άλλες εταιρίες... 
> 
> Μετά απο τόσα χρόνια ενέργειας στον τομέα, μετά απο τόσες χιλιάδες κινητά ήρθε ένα και τα κατέρριψε όλα. Ίσως είναι marketing, δεν λέω... ας προσπαθούσαν και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες.
> 
> Φυσικά, πολλοί ξέρουν οτι δεν είναι μόνο το marketing. Άλλοι ακόμη παραπονιούνται για κάποιες "σοβαρές" ελλείψεις... Δηλαδή, αν δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι ελλείψεις τι θα γινόταν; Θα έκλειναν οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες;


Σκόπιμα υπάρχουν αυτές οι ελλείψεις. Για μένα μόνο η Apple (άντε και η m$  :Razz: ) θα μπορούσε να βγάλει GPS που να χρειάζεται και Internet για να δουλέψει και εκτός αυτού η συσκευή να πουλάει ικανοποιητικά. Η Apple πάντα προσπαθούσε να διαμορφώσει τις υπάρχουσες τεχνολογίες και να τις κάνει "εντελώς" user friendly. Όλο αυτό σε συνδιασμό μ' ένα καλό marketing κάνει θαύματα έστω κι αν το τελικό προϊον δεν είναι το high end (για πολλούς)


*Spoiler:*




			Ένα νέο flame βλέπω να ξεκινάει *και* εδώ  :Whistle:

----------


## arkara

> εχουμε διαπιστωσει οτι ολοs ο ντοροs δεν ειναι παρα marketing  και τιποτα αλλο.
> πολυs λογοs για ενα υπερεκτιμημενο κινητο,μια μετριοτητα.


Νομίζω είναι γνωστό αυτό είναι κάτω του μετρίου

----------


## DrEthernet

Το iPhone παραμένει ένας μύθος για όσους δεν έχουν ένα. Για τους υπόλοιπους είναι μια πραγματικότητα.

----------


## arkara

> Το iPhone παραμένει ένας μύθος για όσους δεν έχουν ένα. Για τους υπόλοιπους είναι μια πραγματικότητα.


επειδή το και το έχω δεί και το έχω δουλέψει και όχι για λίγο, θα μπορούσα να πω ότι είναι εφιάλτης και όχι μύθος.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> επειδή το και το έχω δεί και το έχω δουλέψει και όχι για λίγο, θα μπορούσα να πω ότι είναι εφιάλτης και όχι μύθος.


Μάλλον τότε το δούλεψες *πολύ λίγο*...  :Wink:

----------


## Eaglos

Πόσο είπαμε ότι έχει; 500-600 Ευρώ;

Χωρίς κάρτα μνήμης;
Χωρίς ραδιόφωνο;
Από παιχνίδια τι έχει;
Ελληνικά υποστηρίζει;
Αναφορά μυνημάτων υπάρχει;

----------


## RyDeR

> Μάλλον τότε το δούλεψες *πολύ λίγο*...


Προφανώς.  :Wink: 




> Πόσο είπαμε ότι έχει; 500-600 Ευρώ;
> 
> Χωρίς κάρτα μνήμης;
> Χωρίς ραδιόφωνο;
> Από παιχνίδια τι έχει;
> Ελληνικά υποστηρίζει;
> Αναφορά μυνημάτων υπάρχει;


Πως είπαμε; Δεν πήγες ποτέ να το δείς απο κοντά; Δεν πήγες ποτέ σε κάποιο κατάστημα Vodafone;  :Crazy:

----------


## ownagE_

> Χωρίς κάρτα μνήμης;


8/16GB δε σε φτάνουν?




> Χωρίς ραδιόφωνο;


Υπάρχουν *εξαιρετικές* εφαρμογές για Radio μέσω WiFi με άπειρους σταθμούς κάθε είδους.




> Από παιχνίδια τι έχει;


Πάρα πολλά.
Θα σου πω μερικά και χτύπα τα στο tube με iphone keyword για να τα δεις.  :Wink: 

Super Monkey Ball
Crash Nitro Cart
Quake4iphone
Labyrinth
Pool
Space Monkey
Cro Mag Rally
Enigmo
Texas Hold Em

..και διάφοροι emulators (για gba, psx, genesis κλπ.)




> Ελληνικά υποστηρίζει;


Στο επόμενο firmware θα έχει επίσημα ελληνικά (έτσι λένε δηλαδή).
Ως τώρα τα περνούσαμε εμείς απ'έξω.




> Αναφορά μυνημάτων υπάρχει;


Όχι, δεν έχει.
Υπήρχε πάλι απ'έξω.

----------


## neeklia

Έτυχε να πέσω πάνω σε αυτό το videaki στο YouTube. *Αυτά που αναφέρονται στο video ισχύουν?
*
Ρωτάω πραγματικά απο περιέργεια και όχι για να πικάρω τους Iphone-άδες σε περίπτωση που ισχύουν.

----------


## ownagE_

> Έτυχε να πέσω πάνω σε αυτό το videaki στο YouTube. *Αυτά που αναφέρονται στο video ισχύουν?
> *
> Ρωτάω πραγματικά απο περιέργεια και όχι για να πικάρω τους Iphone-άδες σε περίπτωση που ισχύουν.


Ναι, στο θέμα κάμερα πάσχει.
Δεν έχει flash, έχει όμως video-recording (2 apps πλέον - Cycorder + iPhone Video Recorder).

MMS λαμβάνει/στέλνει πάλι με app (SwirlyMMS).

Το Bluetooth δεν είναι για αποστολή αρχείων παρά μόνο για BT Headset.
Μπορείς να στείλεις αρχεία όμως με 3G/WiFi (μέσω mail).

Copy/Paste δεν έχει ακόμα.
Στο επόμενο firmware.
Υπάρχει φυσικά ξανά εφαρμογή που δίνει copy/paste.

----------


## flamelab

@Τheos: Clipboard είναι αυτό το app (δηλαδή ενσωματώνεται σε menu) ή external τελείως (ολόκληρη εφαρμογή) ;;

----------


## ownagE_

Δεν το έχω βάλει καν.  :Embarassed: 
Θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πω.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> 8/16GB δε σε φτάνουν?
> Υπάρχουν *εξαιρετικές* εφαρμογές για Radio μέσω WiFi με άπειρους σταθμούς κάθε είδους.


Δεν το ήξερα βρε φιλαράκι να πω στην εταιρεία που δουλεύω εγώ και όλος ο κόσμος να βάλει ένα Access Point ώστε να μπορεί το Iphone να παίζει ραδιάκι!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Closed topic: 
Αν είναι έτσι βάζω και το e-radio.gr και ακούω μέσω ίντερνετ στο pc μου..

----------


## ownagE_

> @Τheos: Clipboard είναι αυτό το app (δηλαδή ενσωματώνεται σε menu) ή external τελείως (ολόκληρη εφαρμογή) ;;


Τελικά τίποτα.
Ένα "app" που βρήκα τώρα δεν είναι app  :Razz: 
Είναι javascript για τον Safari, άρα άθλιο.
Υπάρχουν όμως 2 εφαρμογές που περιμένουν approval στο AppStore.

Ελπίζω όμως να το φέρει η Apple επίσημα το copy/paste, είναι πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## flamelab

Δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω γιατί δεν έβγαλαν το clipboard από το MacOSX mobile :What..?: 

Μάλλον θα εκανε dependency conflict με κάτι άλλο και βγήκε.

----------


## RyDeR

> Τελικά τίποτα.
> Ένα "app" που βρήκα τώρα δεν είναι app 
> Είναι javascript για τον Safari, άρα άθλιο.
> Υπάρχουν όμως 2 εφαρμογές που περιμένουν approval στο AppStore.
> 
> Ελπίζω όμως να το φέρει η Apple επίσημα το copy/paste, είναι πολύ χρήσιμο.


Μέχρι να κάνουν approve τις apps, θα βγεί το 2.1 f/w.  :Razz: 

Άσχετο: Είδατε την νέα εφαρμογή του Facebook που ετοιμάζουν; Είναι απίστευτη.  :Cool: 
Άσχετο2: Δοκίμασε κανείς το Shazam; Μιλάμε τα σπάει το πρόγραμμα και είναι και free.  :Cool:

----------


## haHa

Το shazam ειναι κορυφη!!


Ακομα και αν δεν εχω ιντερνετ εκεινη την στιγμη, το γραφω το τραγουδι με το recorder και οταν βρεθω σε μερος με internet και υπολογιστη, βαζω τον υπολογιστη να παιξει αυτο που εγραψα(το στελνω με εμαιλ απο το iphone) και τοτε τρεχω το shazam και μου λεει ποιο κομματι ειναι!

----------


## Eaglos

> Δεν το ήξερα βρε φιλαράκι να πω στην εταιρεία που δουλεύω εγώ και όλος ο κόσμος να βάλει ένα Access Point ώστε να μπορεί το Iphone να παίζει ραδιάκι!!!
> Αν είναι έτσι βάζω και το e-radio.gr και ακούω μέσω ίντερνετ στο pc μου..


Είδες, για όλα υπάρχει λύση απλά είτε πρέπει να ψάχνεις δεξιά και αριστερά για εφαρμογές, είτε να περιμένεις το επόμενο firmware είτε να ψάχνεις Wifi για να ακους ραδιόφωνο  :Wink:  

Βάλε και την συμφέρουσα τιμή που το πουλάνε. 199 Ευρώ το πιο φθηνό με 8GB Ram και 90 Ευρώ πάγιο το μήνα.....

----------


## ownagE_

> Είδες, για όλα υπάρχει λύση απλά είτε πρέπει να ψάχνεις δεξιά και αριστερά για εφαρμογές, είτε να περιμένεις το επόμενο firmware είτε να ψάχνεις Wifi για να ακους ραδιόφωνο  
> 
> Βάλε και την συμφέρουσα τιμή που το πουλάνε. 199 Ευρώ το πιο φθηνό με 8GB Ram και 90 Ευρώ πάγιο το μήνα.....


Ρε παίδες, μην το πάρετε.
Κανείς δε σας αναγκάζει.
Και μόνο που ασχολείστε κάτι δείχνει  :Whistle:

----------


## RyDeR

> Το shazam ειναι κορυφη!!
> 
> 
> Ακομα και αν δεν εχω ιντερνετ εκεινη την στιγμη, το γραφω το τραγουδι με το recorder και οταν βρεθω σε μερος με internet και υπολογιστη, βαζω τον υπολογιστη να παιξει αυτο που εγραψα(το στελνω με εμαιλ απο το iphone) και τοτε τρεχω το shazam και μου λεει ποιο κομματι ειναι!


 :ROFL: 

Εγώ έκανα review-request ώστε να το βάλουν σε επόμενη έκδοση.

Πάντως βολεύει.  :Smile:

----------


## xolloth

η φιλοσοφια τηs apple,λενε οι appl-αδεs,ειναι να μην τα βαλει ολα τωρα γιατι τι θα βαλει στην επομενη εκδοση;
μα ειμαστε σοβαροι!
εν ετει 2008 επιτρεπεται να βγαζει κινητο των 550 ευρω με τοσεs ελειψειs και να την δικαιολογειτε απο πανω,αντι να την σνομπαρετε πρωτοι εσειs οι ιδιοι οι fan τηs;
τι παει να πει οτι για ολεs τιs ελειψειs υπαρχουν οι αντιστοιχεs εφαρμογεs στο διαδυκτιο.
εαν εβγαζε αυτο το κινητο η νοκια η η ericsson ,θα τιs ειχατε θαψει τωρα που τολμησαν να βγαλουν τετοιο ελειπεs κινητο με τοσα λεφτα.
εδω ομωs κανετε την παπια και δικαιολογειτε τα αδικαιολογητα.
βαζω στοιχημα οτι μολιs περασουν 1-2 μηνεs ,οι αριθμοι των πωλησεων θα δειξουν οτι απετυχε παταγωδωs στην Ευρωπη.
για το οτι θα σαs παρει και τα σωβρ...κα η voda ,το αφηνω ασχολιαστο,γιατι θα αρχισετε να το σχολιαζετε μονοι σαs οταν θα σκασουν μυτη οι πρωτοι λογ/σμοι.

----------


## haHa

> να βγαζει κινητο των 550 ευρω με τοσεs ελειψειs και να την δικαιολογειτε απο πανω


Αν εβλεπες τι ελλειψεις εχουν τα αλλα κινητα των 500 ευρω συγκρινομενα με το iPhone , θα καταλαβαινες γιατι οι πολλες ελλειψεις του iPhone δεν ενοχλουν εμας τους κατοχους του.
(γιατι πολυ απλα οι ελλειψεις του αντισταθμιζονται απο τα πολλα πλεονεκτηματα κλπ που εχει.)

----------


## mrsaccess

Έχω το shazam εδώ και πολύ καιρό στο nokia. Αν το βάλω να κάνει tag και δεν έχει σύνδεση στο δίκτυο τότε απλά ηχογραφεί και στη λίστα με τα tagged κομάτια μου βγάζει το ηχογραφημένο κομμάτι με την ένδειξη «tag now» ώστε όταν έχω πάλι κάλυψη να το βρει.  :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

> Έχω το shazam εδώ και πολύ καιρό στο nokia. Αν το βάλω να κάνει tag και δεν έχει σύνδεση στο δίκτυο τότε απλά ηχογραφεί και στη λίστα με τα tagged κομάτια μου βγάζει το ηχογραφημένο κομμάτι με την ένδειξη «tag now» ώστε όταν έχω πάλι κάλυψη να το βρει.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν δοκίμασα να το δουλέψω χωρίς να είναι συνδεμένο. Θα δοκιμάσω τώρα.  :Razz: 

Edit: [ Δεν γίνεται σ'εμάς αυτό (ακόμη μάλλον).  :Smile:  ]

----------


## mrsaccess

Σε μένα προσπαθεί αρκετή ώρα να συνδεθεί (μέσω gprs/3g) και αν δεν τα καταφέρει (πχ γιατί δεν του έχεις βάλει σωστές ρυθμίσεις ή δεν πιάνει) τότε κάνει αυτόματα αυτό που ανεφερα.

----------


## Clouseau

Εγώ το έχω 3 μέρες και ομολογώ ότι με έχει προβληματίσει λίγο. Θέλει πολύ χρόνο να ασχοληθεί κανείς για να το μάθει καλά. Πάντως αν είναι.... κλειδωμένο.... δεν αξίζει.  :Twisted Evil: 

Ευτυχώς που παίρνει MMS και video recorder...

----------


## RyDeR

> Σε μένα προσπαθεί αρκετή ώρα να συνδεθεί (μέσω gprs/3g) και αν δεν τα καταφέρει (πχ γιατί δεν του έχεις βάλει σωστές ρυθμίσεις ή δεν πιάνει) τότε κάνει αυτόματα αυτό που ανεφερα.


Όχι εμένα απλά παραπονιέται οτι δεν μπόρεσε να στείλει το κομμάτι.  :Wink: 

Ακόμη δεν υπάρχει αυτη η λειτουργία, ελπίζω σύντομα.  :Smile:

----------


## arkara

Το μόνο καλό που έχει είναι ότι μπορείς να του βάλεις τερματικό και να συνδεθείς με ssh στο σπίτι σου και να κάνεις δουλειά

----------


## ownagE_

> Το μόνο καλό που έχει είναι ότι μπορείς να του βάλεις τερματικό και να συνδεθείς με ssh στο σπίτι σου και να κάνεις δουλειά


Ναι, όντως.
Είναι το μόνο καλό.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flamelab

Εχει τερματικό ήδη. Τον Darwin Terminal με εντολές Unix για εμάς τους καμμένους  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> Το μόνο καλό που έχει είναι ότι μπορείς να του βάλεις τερματικό και να συνδεθείς με ssh στο σπίτι σου και να κάνεις δουλειά





> Ναι, όντως.
> Είναι το μόνο καλό.


Παίζει να τ'αγόρασα μόνο για αυτό....  :Whistle: 




> Εχει τερματικό ήδη. Τον Darwin Terminal με εντολές Unix για εμάς τους καμμένους


Ναι, απλά δεν υπάρχει η εφαρμογή-frontend για να γράψεις τις εντολές.  :Razz:

----------


## Clouseau

Είναι αλήθεια ότι αν ξεκλειδωθεί το iPhone χάνεται η εγγύηση?

----------


## ownagE_

> Είναι αλήθεια ότι αν ξεκλειδωθεί το iPhone χάνεται η εγγύηση?


Ας πούμε πως είναι αλήθεια (που δεν το νομίζω - ειδικά αν το έχεις πάρει νόμιμα απο τη Vodafone).
Του περνάς ενα μη-πειραγμένο firmware και ωπ, έχουμε ενα κλειδωμένο iPhone ξανά.  :Razz:

----------


## Antonis94

Άλλο ένα υπερεκτιμημένο και πολυδιαφισμένο καρπουζάκι .

----------


## ownagE_

> Άλλο ένα υπερεκτιμημένο και πολυδιαφισμένο καρπουζάκι .


Επόμενοοος..

----------


## johnieXXX

σαν καθαρά ουδέτερος χρήστης...




> MMS λαμβάνει/στέλνει πάλι με app (SwirlyMMS).


αλήθεια, υπάρχει άλλο κινητό στην εποχή μας που δεν στέλνει MMS από την μάνα του και να πρέπει εγώ να του βάλω εφαρμογή?? καλά, είμαστε σοβαροί τώρα???




> Το Bluetooth δεν είναι για αποστολή αρχείων παρά μόνο για BT Headset.
> Μπορείς να στείλεις αρχεία όμως με 3G/WiFi (μέσω mail).


αυτό τώρα τι λαλακία είναι?? να πρέπει ντε και καλά να βρίσκομαι σε χώρο με WiFi για να στείλω αρχεία σε κάποιον φίλο μου?? υπάρχει και η επιλογή με 3G βέβαια αλλά αυτή δεν κοστίζει??
μπορούσαν να βάλουν υπέρυθρες.. :ROFL: 




> Copy/Paste δεν έχει ακόμα.
> Στο επόμενο firmware.


copy-paste έχει ακόμα και ένα γελίο w300i που έχω στο υποτυπώδες file manager που έχει...

----------


## ownagE_

> copy-paste έχει ακόμα και ένα γελίο w300i που έχω στο υποτυπώδες file manager που έχει...


Δεν εννοούμε copy/paste αρχείων.......

----------


## johnieXXX

οκ, τότε βγάλε ένα

τα άλλα δεν είναι σημαντικές ελλείψεις όμως ρε Thee??

----------


## ownagE_

> οκ, τότε βγάλε ένα
> 
> τα άλλα δεν είναι σημαντικές ελλείψεις όμως ρε Thee??


Είναι.
Όχι όμως για μένα.
Δηλαδή, δεν χρειάζομαι το bluetooth και ποτέ δεν έχω στείλει MMS.
Το μόνο που με χαλάει ειναι η ποιότητα της κάμερας και το τραγικό ηχείο του iPhone.
Εμένα με καλύπτει το iPhone, εσάς όχι.
Έτσι είναι.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ειναι μετριότητα, όταν μάλιστα έχει την πλέον αποκρίσιμη, ζωντανή, εντυπωσιακή οθόνη.

----------


## RyDeR

> Είναι.
> Όχι όμως για μένα.
> Δηλαδή, δεν χρειάζομαι το bluetooth και ποτέ δεν έχω στείλει MMS.
> Το μόνο που με χαλάει ειναι η ποιότητα της κάμερας και το τραγικό ηχείο του iPhone.
> Εμένα με καλύπτει το iPhone, εσάς όχι.
> Έτσι είναι.
> Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι ειναι μετριότητα, όταν μάλιστα έχει την πλέον αποκρίσιμη, ζωντανή, εντυπωσιακή οθόνη.


Και 'γω μια απο τα ίδια.

Το Bluetooth με χαλάει πάντως, έτσι είχα πάθει και με ένα Nec N411 που είχα παλιότερα. 

Προτιμώ να έχω άλλα πράγματα πολύ καλύτερα και ας χάσω κάτι...  :Smile:

----------


## johnieXXX

δηλαδή τώρα αν εμένα με καλύπτει το Toshiba TS608 (παιδιά, ένα χάλι και μισό! έχω μετανιώσει ακόμα και τα 20 € που έδωσα...) πάει να πει ότι το κινητό δεν είναι μετριοτήτα??
ή αν εν έτη 2008 εγώ έχω ακόμα κάνα nokia 5110 (για να θυμούνται οι νεότεροι...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_5110) και με καλύπτει πάει να πει ότι δεν είναι μέτριο?? 
μην τρελαθούμε βρε Thee!

----------


## tolisp

Μια παλιά παροιμία λέει "νάτανε η ζήλια ψώρα..." - κάποια post στο thread μου θυμίζουν το ανέκδοτο με το χαβιάρι που είναι μαύρο και την ρετσίνα που αφρίζει... :ROFL: 

Κάποιοι από εμάς απολαμβάνουμε εδώ και χρόνο η μήνες την γενιά τηλεφώνων που σε λίγα χρονια ΌΛΟΙ θα κρατάτε στα χερια σας... από εκεί και πέρα θεωρώ περιττή κάθε άλλη συζήτηση.

----------


## JediMasterMANIAC

Εγω πιστευω οτι η Apple θα καταλαβει την λαλακια που εκανε κ στα επομενα firware θα βλεπουμε οτι σε αλλα κινητα οπως ανταλαγή αρχειων με το bluetooth πχ.
Εμενα μου αρεσει παντως κ μπορει να το αγορασω στο μελλον. αν φυγει απο το σαβουρο-μαγουζο που λεγεται vodafone (δεν τους παω καθολου  :Razz:  - κυριως λογος τα παραμετροποιημενα μενου τους στα κινητα)

----------


## RyDeR

> αν φυγει απο το σαβουρο-μαγουζο που λεγεται vodafone (δεν τους παω καθολου  - κυριως λογος τα παραμετροποιημενα μενου τους στα κινητα)


Μην τα ξαναλέμε.


Το menu του iPhone είναι άθικτο, το μόνο σημείο που θα δείς το logo της vodafone είναι του carrier logo (αν έχεις vodafone).  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Αν είχε μέχρι 300 ευρώ θα το είχα χτυπήσει ήδη  :Whistle:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Μην τα ξαναλέμε.
> 
> 
> Το menu του iPhone είναι άθικτο, το μόνο σημείο που θα δείς το logo της vodafone είναι του carrier logo (αν έχεις vodafone).


Α κάτι θα υπάρχει δλδ που θα μας θυμίζει την λατρεμένη vf... Αλλά, εντάξει, δεν θα με πείραζε τόσο αυτό...

----------


## johnieXXX

> Μια παλιά παροιμία λέει "νάτανε η ζήλια ψώρα..." - κάποια post στο thread μου θυμίζουν το ανέκδοτο με το χαβιάρι που είναι μαύρο και την ρετσίνα που αφρίζει...
> 
> Κάποιοι από εμάς απολαμβάνουμε εδώ και χρόνο η μήνες την γενιά τηλεφώνων που σε λίγα χρονια ΌΛΟΙ θα κρατάτε στα χερια σας... από εκεί και πέρα θεωρώ περιττή κάθε άλλη συζήτηση.


μπα... δεν νομίζω
το Samsung  i900 Omnia το έχεις ακούσει? 
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i900...view-267p8.php

αλλά ξέχασα, αυτό δεν έχει μηλαράκι ούτε είναι άσπρο....

----------


## RyDeR

> Α κάτι θα υπάρχει δλδ που θα μας θυμίζει την λατρεμένη vf... Αλλά, εντάξει, δεν θα με πείραζε τόσο αυτό...


Αν γουστάρεις, κάνε login με SSH και καθάρισε το symlink και τον κατάλογο του carrier bundle της voda...   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αν γουστάρεις, κάνε login με SSH και καθάρισε το symlink και τον κατάλογο του carrier bundle της voda...


Καλά ας το πάρω εγώ κάποτε και βλέπουμε  :Whistle:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Simpleton

> Μια παλιά παροιμία λέει "νάτανε η ζήλια ψώρα..." - κάποια post στο thread μου θυμίζουν το ανέκδοτο με το χαβιάρι που είναι μαύρο και την ρετσίνα που αφρίζει...
> 
> Κάποιοι από εμάς απολαμβάνουμε εδώ και χρόνο η μήνες την γενιά τηλεφώνων που σε λίγα χρονια ΌΛΟΙ θα κρατάτε στα χερια σας... από εκεί και πέρα θεωρώ περιττή κάθε άλλη συζήτηση.


Όλοι; Θα; Μου αρέσει η βεβαιότητα σου. Έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες ανάγκες; 

Επιπλέον, δεν βλέπω τι το επαναστατικό έχει ένα τηλέφωνο που έχει τραγικές ελλείψεις σε μερικούς τομείς, όπως:
- μπαταρία που δεν αλλάζει από το χρήστη όπως σε κάθε άλλο τηλέφωνο της τελευταίας δεκαπενταετίας
- ευνουχισμένο ως προς τις δυνατότητες του Bluetooth, δηλαδή για χρήση με hands-free μόνο
- κλειστό λειτουργικό που δεν επιτρέπει να εγκατασταθούν προγράμματα εκτός αν είναι εγκεκριμένα από την μαμά Apple ή αν κάνει ο χρήστης κολπάκια με jailbreak
- κάμερα χωρίς δυνατότητα βιντεοσκόπησης και έλλειψη μπροστινής κάμερας για βιντεοκλήσεις

Αν συναντάμε τέτοια καραγκιοζιλίκια εν έτει 2008, δεν θεωρώ ότι μπορούμε να μιλάμε για νέα "γενιά" τηλεφώνων και άρα (θα δανειστώ τα λόγια σου) είναι περιττή κάθε περαιτέρω συζήτηση.

http://gizmodo.com/5014705/iphone-3g...t-get-upgraded
http://gizmodo.com/5015395/apple-int...ncing-kit-zomg

----------


## RyDeR

> Καλά ας το πάρω εγώ κάποτε και βλέπουμε


Αν είχες βάλει το πακέτο με τα Carrier Logos που είχαμε φτιάξει με τον Theos τότε έτσι και βάλεις Vodafone SIM θα 'δείς το μαγικό logo.  :Razz: 

Ακόμη, στην 2.1 που θα είναι πλήρως ελληνική θα υπάρχουν τα Carrier Logos της Voda.  :Smile: 


Για την ώρα, είναι καθαρό.  :Smile:

----------


## mrsaccess

Για τα win mobile δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει αλλά ούτε στα Nokia μπαίνει ότι πρόγραμμα γράψει ο κάθε προγραμματιστής. Πρέπει το πρόγραμμα να πάρει ψηφιακό πιστοποιητικό από τη nokia και περνά κάποια διαδικασία. Φυσικά δεν μιλάω για java εφαρμογές. Απλά το iPhone προκαλεί περισσότερο από τα N series.

Όταν είχε πρωτοβγεί το iPhone δεν είχε δωρεάν sdk αλλά αυτό έχει αλλάξει πια.

----------


## arkara

και πάλι όμως δεν είναι αρκετά ελεύθερο.

----------


## duende

εχουν πλακα τα fanboys της apple οταν υπερασπιζονται καθε πατατα (δεν ειναι ολα τα προιοντα της apple ωστοσο) που τους πλασαρουν.μιλαμε ουτε θρησκεια να ηταν!!




> Το iPhone παραμένει ένας μύθος για όσους δεν έχουν ένα. Για τους υπόλοιπους είναι μια πραγματικότητα.


εγραψε.. :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


οκκ ας χαλαρωσουμε λιγο.. :Whistle:

----------


## nikostheater

> εχουν πλακα τα fanboys της apple οταν υπερασπιζονται καθε πατατα (δεν ειναι ολα τα προιοντα της apple ωστοσο) που τους πλασαρουν.μιλαμε ουτε θρησκεια να ηταν!!
> 
> 
> 
> εγραψε..
> 
> 
> οκκ ας χαλαρωσουμε λιγο..


Χοχοχο!
Απολαυστε εσεις τα wm κινητα σας με το στυλους και αφηστε μας εμας να χαρουμε το iPhone μας.
Δεν καταλαβαινω την σταση σας,δεν σας αρεσει,μην το παιρνετε.
Εμεις που το πηραμε,ξερουμε γιατι το πηραμε και το απολαμβανουμε.
Αν ζηλευετε που οι αλλες εταιρειες τοσα χρονια εβγαζαν πατατες και την επαθαν απο την Apple, ε τοτε ξυδακι.
Ε μα πια..

----------


## emeliss

Πάντως αν κάποιος το πάρει, ανακαλύψει ότι είναι μπακατέλα και πάει να το πετάξει, πληρώνω τα έξοδα αποστολής να μου το στείλει.

----------


## sdikr

> Χοχοχο!
> Απολαυστε εσεις τα wm κινητα σας με το στυλους και αφηστε μας εμας να χαρουμε το iPhone μας.
> Δεν καταλαβαινω την σταση σας,δεν σας αρεσει,μην το παιρνετε.
> Εμεις που το πηραμε,ξερουμε γιατι το πηραμε και το απολαμβανουμε.
> Αν ζηλευετε που οι αλλες εταιρειες τοσα χρονια εβγαζαν πατατες και την επαθαν απο την Apple, ε τοτε ξυδακι.
> Ε μα πια..



Μια χαρά με δαχτύλα το κάνουμε,  εδώ και πολλά πολλά  χρόνια!!

----------


## tolisp

> Πάντως αν κάποιος το πάρει, ανακαλύψει ότι είναι μπακατέλα και πάει να το πετάξει, πληρώνω τα έξοδα αποστολής να μου το στείλει.


Και εγώ... και εγώ!!! :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: tolisp πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μια χαρά με δαχτύλα το κάνουμε, εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια!!


Έχεις μικρά δάχτυλα... :Razz:

----------


## arkara

> εχουν πλακα τα fanboys της apple οταν υπερασπιζονται καθε πατατα (δεν ειναι ολα τα προιοντα της apple ωστοσο) που τους πλασαρουν.μιλαμε ουτε θρησκεια να ηταν!!


έλα μωρέ θύματα του marketing είναι και το ξέρουν..
έλεος πια με την υπερ-διαστροφική και φασιστική apple και τα καρπουζέ προιόντα της.

----------


## sdikr

> Και εγώ... και εγώ!!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: tolisp πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Έχεις μικρά δάχτυλα...


Και όμως εχω πολύ μεγάλα,  μου το λένε συνεχώς!
 :Razz:

----------


## xolloth

Την πρώτη χρονιά κυκλοφορίας του, το iPhone κέρδισε την εκτίμηση όλων, όχι μόνο λόγω της ποιότητάς του και του καλλιτεχνικού οίστρου των μηχανικών της Apple, αλλά και για τις καινοτομίες που ενσωμάτωνε. Στη δεύτερη γενιά του iPhone, όμως, που πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε και στη χώρα μας, οι καινοτομίες και ο σχεδιασμός μπαίνουν σε δεύτερη μοίρα καθώς έρχονται στο προσκήνιο οι όποιες αδυναμίες του κινητού της Apple, οι οποίες δεν είναι λίγες.

- Τα προβλήματα

Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα καταγράφεται σε σχόλια που κάνουν εκνευρισμένοι κάτοχοι του iPhone σε σελίδες του Web: κατά διαστήματα υπάρχουν διακοπές στις συνομιλίες αλλά και αδυναμίες στις εναλλαγές μεταξύ των γρήγορων δικτύων 3G και των αργών 2G.

Ένα ακόμα πρόβλημα έγκειται στο... χαρακτήρα της Apple: η εταιρεία δείχνει να μη θέλει να σχολιάσει τα... ψεγάδια του κομψοτεχνήματός της, αλλά και ούτε να τα παραδεχθεί. Αυτό ανεβάζει ακόμα περισσότερο τους τόνους στα forum του Internet.

Η ανεπαρκής αυτονομία της μπαταρίας αποτελεί τη δεύτερη συχνότερη διαμαρτυρία των κατόχων του iPhone: σύμφωνα με τα σχετικά posts, όποιος χρησιμοποιεί εντατικά όλες τις λειτουργίες του τηλεφώνου [βίντεο, μουσική, σερφάρισμα στο Web κ.λπ.] δε θα μπορέσει να το κρατήσει "ξύπνιο" μέχρι το τέλος της ημέρας. Αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν παρατηρείται σε άλλες αντίστοιχες συσκευές.

Η Apple φαίνεται να ενισχύει σ' αυτό το σημείο το πρόβλημα: για παράδειγμα, απουσιάζει ένας "διακόπτης" στο λογισμικό, που να μεταφέρει τη συσκευή σε κατάσταση εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, όπως γίνεται στα notebooks. Οι κάτοχοι του κινητού της Apple πρέπει να προσέχουν την κατανάλωση του iPhone και να παίρνουν μόνοι τους τα κατάλληλα μέτρα, αν θέλουν να το πάρουν σε ένα μεγάλο ταξίδι.

Ποιος φταίει τελικά;

Το αμερικανικό online περιοδικό Wired φαίνεται να έχει εξήγηση για τα προβλήματα των κατόχων της Apple, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εκείνα της σύνδεσης και τις διακοπές στις συνομιλίες: Η διακοπή των συνδέσεων οφείλεται κυρίως στους providers κινητής τηλεφωνίας και στην ποιότητα σύνδεσης που προσφέρουν τα υπάρχοντα δίκτυα 3G, όπως αναφέρει το Wired, επικαλούμενο τα αποτελέσματα μιας μεγάλης έρευνας που έκανε, όπου δοκιμάστηκε, με τη συμμετοχή χιλιάδων εθελοντών, η ποιότητα σύνδεσης του κινητού της Apple σε όσο δυνατό περισσότερες τοποθεσίες.

Η έρευνα του Wired κατέληξε στο ότι η ποιότητα σύνδεσης σε δίκτυα UMTS του iPhone 3G ποικίλλει δραματικά, όχι μόνο από χώρα σε χώρα αλλά και τοπικά.

Μια άλλη άποψη, που υποστηρίζεται πολύ στα forums και στις σελίδες του Web σχετικά με το iPhone, είναι ότι αιτία για τα προβλήματα σύνδεσης του iPhone 3G έχουν να κάνουν με το UMTS chip της Infineon που ενσωματώνει [κάτι που θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να διορθωθεί με ένα firmware update]. Η Infineon από την πλευρά της δε θέλει να αναφερθεί στο θέμα του iPhone, δηλώνοντας άγνοια για το "δήθεν" chip της που έχει ενσωματωθεί στο κινητό της Apple. Αντ' αυτού αναφέρει ότι τα chips της χρησιμοποιούνται, μεταξύ άλλων, στα κινητά της Samsung, όπου και λειτουργούν χωρίς προβλήματα.

Πηγές:
- Apple Discussions
- Wired

----------


## demollyon

Γιατί ό,τι π@π@ρι@ βγάλει η Apple, οι μηλαράδες το υπερασπίζονται μέχρι θανάτου? Δλδ  δεν μπορείτε να αντιληφθείτε ότι έχει τεράστιες ελλείψεις? Κανένα smartphone δεν είναι τέλειο, αλλά η αναλογία τιμής-υπηρεσιών για το iPhone είναι γελοία, όπως αντίστοιχα και για τα iPod. Το marketing μας έφαγε. Ας μη ρουφάμε ό,τι μας φτύνουν οι εταιρείες.

----------


## mrsaccess

Μπορείς να μιλάς καλύτερα, χρησιμοποιώντας χυδαίο λεξιλόγιο δεν πείθεις κανέναν για τις απόψεις σου, μάλλον το αντίθετο.

Από εκεί και πέρα εφόσον έχει βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά σου για εμάς (είμαστε όλοι «μηλαράδες» και «ρουφάμε» τα «π@π@ρια» της apple) τι κάθεσαι και συζητάς μαζί μας; Προφανώς εσύ είσαι ανώτερος, ξέρεις την τεχνολογία καλύτερα, είσαι πιο έξυπνος, βλέπεις πέρα από το μάρκετινγκ κτλ κτλ και άσε μας ευτυχισμένους στην άγνοιά μας!

Έλεος πια! Μερικοί πρέπει να μάθουν να μιλάνε χωρίς να προσβάλλουν τους συνομιλητές τους.  :Mad: 

ΥΓ. Το τελευταίο απευθύνεται σε πολλούς που συμμετέχουν στο παρόν νήμα.

----------


## demollyon

> Μπορείς να μιλάς καλύτερα, χρησιμοποιώντας χυδαίο λεξιλόγιο δεν πείθεις κανέναν για τις απόψεις σου, μάλλον το αντίθετο.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα εφόσον έχει βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά σου για εμάς (είμαστε όλοι «μηλαράδες» και «ρουφάμε» τα «π@π@ρια» της apple) τι κάθεσαι και συζητάς μαζί μας; Προφανώς εσύ είσαι ανώτερος, ξέρεις την τεχνολογία καλύτερα, είσαι πιο έξυπνος, βλέπεις πέρα από το μάρκετινγκ κτλ κτλ και άσε μας ευτυχισμένους στην άγνοιά μας!
> 
> Έλεος πια! Μερικοί πρέπει να μάθουν να μιλάνε χωρίς να προσβάλλουν τους συνομιλητές τους. 
> 
> ΥΓ. Το τελευταίο απευθύνεται σε πολλούς που συμμετέχουν στο παρόν νήμα.


Δεν ήταν ΤΑ π@π@ρι@. Ήταν Η π@π@ρι@. Άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο. Δεν έιπα ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν iPhone είναι μηλαράδες. Έχω φίλους που το έχουν αγοράσει, το απολαμβάνουν, ωστόσο αναγνωρίζουν τις ελλείψεις, αντί να λένε "μην το αγοράσεις αν δεν το θές", "ζηλεύετε", κλπ...

Ωστόσο αν κάποιος είναι τόσο ευαίσθητος και προσβλήθηκε από το post μου, ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## emeliss

mrsaccess, η θέση σας είναι δύσκολη. Μέχρι και ομοφυλόφιλους μπορούν να σας πουν και θα έχουν και έρευνα για να υποστηρίξουν την βλακεία τους.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ότι νήμα και να δημιουργηθεί για το iPhone καταλήγει σε flame... Σας λέει κάτι αυτό;

----------


## PopManiac

Συγνώμη γι'αυτό το reality check αλλά μου φαίνεται πως - με όλο το σεβασμό σε όποιον / όποια πόσταρε το αρχικό - πως το thread είναι το πιο πρόσφορο flame και ανούσιο πληροφοριακά...

Στην τελική η απαξίωση του iphone δεν γίνεται με επιχειρήματα τύπου DRM.

Υπάρχει customer satisfaction ή όχι;

Αν έχω καταλάβει η απάντηση είναι "ναι" από τους χρήστες.

Από εκεί και πέρα αν κάποιος δεν γουστάρει DRM, δεν έχει λεφτά ή δεν θέλει να τα χαλάσει σε iphone, δεν γουστάρει Apple καλώς...

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά επιχειρήματα του στυλ "αυτός οδηγεί Mercedes αλλά είναι βουτυρομπεμπές και του την αγόρασε ο μπαμπάς".

Όχι πως το iphone είναι η mercedes των κινητών. Ή μπορεί και να είναι, αλλά στην τελική so fuckin what?

Αυτά από έναν χρήστη που μπορεί ανέτως οικονομικά να αγοράσει το iphone, ψάχνει για κινητό, το βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον αλλά το απορρίπτει γιατί για λόγους δουλειάς χρειάζεται ένα QWERTY πληκτρολόγιο για emails  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες φίλε μου... Σ' όποιον αρέσει κι έχει τα λεφτά, ή την διάθεση (μην το πω αλλιώς) ή whatever, με γεια του... Τα υπέρ και τα κατά τα έχουμε αναφέρει σε άλλα νήματα.

Προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκω κάποιο λόγο να υπάρχουν τόσα πολλά νήματα με τα ίδια και τα ίδια...

----------


## mrsaccess

demollyon το μήνυμά σου απλά έδρασε προσθετικά σε μια σειρά παρόμοιων μηνυμάτων που έχω διαβάσει σε όλα τα νήματα που έχουν στο τίτλο το iPhone και ξεπεράστηκε η αντοχή μου. Όσα είπα λοιπόν και όσα ακολουθούν απευθύνονται σε όλους όσους γράφουν τέτοια μηνύματα.

Δεν απαιτώ ούτε πληθυντικούς, ούτε σωστά Ελληνικά, αλλά ναι, με προσβάλλουν εκφράσεις επιπέδου γηπέδου, λιμανιού ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.

Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα όταν σε μια συζήτηση (μεταξύ αγνώστων μάλιστα) μπαίνουν αυτό που στη νομική ονομάζεται ad hominem επιχειρήματα. Στη προκειμένη δηλαδή αντί να δίνουμε επιχειρήματα για το ίδιο το iPhone (το αντικείμενο της διαφωνίας) χρησιμοποιούμε επιχειρήματα ενάντια αυτών που υποστηρίζουν το iPhone ώστε να ακυρώσουμε τη γνώμη τους (είναι fans, θύματα κτλ).

Προσωπικά είμαι εδώ για να συζητώ και όχι για να τσακώνομαι.



emeliss δεν ανησυχώ, δεν έχω καμιά συσκευή από την Apple. Σπίτι όμως υπάρχει ψυγείο Samsung, τηλεόραση Samsung και δύο σκληροί δίσκοι Samsung και ως γνωστό (από σχετική έρευνα) η Samsung είναι η λιγότερη φιλική προς τους gay εταιρεία.  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> emeliss δεν ανησυχώ, δεν έχω καμιά συσκευή από την Apple. Σπίτι όμως υπάρχει ψυγείο Samsung, τηλεόραση Samsung και δύο σκληροί δίσκοι Samsung και ως γνωστό (από σχετική έρευνα) η Samsung είναι η λιγότερη φιλική προς τους gay εταιρεία.


Προσωπικά θεωρώ το iphone σαν μία συσκευή που πήγε μπροστά την εξέλιξη των φορητών συσκευών, θεωρώ πως είναι ένα καταπληκτικό μηχανάκι αλλά έχω άλλες ανάγκες (μία μικρή συσκευή που να παίρνει τηλέφωνο) από ένα κινητό. Γι'αυτό και δεν θα πλήρωνα για να την πάρω.
Εγώ έχω γεμίσει το σπίτι με Toshiba. Αλλά αν είχα την οικονομική δυνατότητα θα ήταν όλα apple. Μήπως πρέπει να ανησυχεί η κοπέλα μου;

----------


## RyDeR

> emeliss δεν ανησυχώ, δεν έχω καμιά συσκευή από την Apple. Σπίτι όμως υπάρχει ψυγείο Samsung, τηλεόραση Samsung και δύο σκληροί δίσκοι Samsung και ως γνωστό (από σχετική έρευνα) η Samsung είναι η λιγότερη φιλική προς τους gay εταιρεία.





> Αλλά αν είχα την οικονομική δυνατότητα θα ήταν όλα apple. Μήπως πρέπει να ανησυχεί η κοπέλα μου;



Έχει πλάκα αυτό. Σκέφτομαι παρόμοια πράγματα με τον emeliss, αν είχα λεφτά θα είχα περισσότερα μήλα. Τι να μου κάνει το iPhone και το iPod;  :ROFL: 


Δεν ξέρω, λέτε να το ψάξω;  :Razz: 


 :Laughing:

----------


## johnieXXX

αν θέλετε ρίξτε και ματιά εδώ για την παραπληροφόρηση της apple ως αναφορά τις internet ικανότητες του iphone

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquir...-iphone-buyers

----------


## DrEthernet

> αν θέλετε ρίξτε και ματιά εδώ για την παραπληροφόρηση της apple ως αναφορά τις internet ικανότητες του iphone
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquir...-iphone-buyers


Διαβάστε επίσης και τα σχόλια πάνω στο άρθρο. Με καλύπτουν πλήρως.

----------


## mrsaccess

Τα περισσότερα σχόλια είναι λανθασμένα. Μπορεί η Java και το Flash να μην είναι μέσα στα standards του web αλλά είναι άκρως διαδεδομένα. Επίσης η Java είναι open source εδώ και καιρό (γιατί τα σχόλια λένε ότι είναι «κλειστή»). Επίσης σε αντίθεση με ότι λένε τα σχόλια η Java λειτουργεί στις περισσότερες πλατφόρμες (για αυτό φτιάχθηκε εξαρχής άλλωστε).

Τα υπόλοιπα κινητά με τους κατώτερους browser έχουν και java και flash. Το iPhone γιατί όχι; Δεν υπάρχει κινητό τα τελευταία χρόνια χωρίς java, ακόμη και τα low end έχουν.

Ωστόσο υπάρχει το πρόβλημα πως η Apple δεν ελέγχει τη Java. Αυτό σημαίνει 3rd party εφαρμογές και παιχνίδια (όπως σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα κινητά) από τα οποία η Apple δεν μπορεί να βγάλει χρήματα.

Τουλάχιστον για τη Java είναι πασιφανές πως η Apple δεν την έβαλε για να μεγιστοποιήσει τα κέρδη της από τη πώληση εφαρμογών.

Τέλος ο Safari δεν είναι φτιαγμένος από το webkit. Χρησιμοποιεί το webkit που είναι φτιαγμένο από το open source khtml και kjs.

----------


## Gordito

> Διαβάστε επίσης και τα σχόλια πάνω στο άρθρο. Με καλύπτουν πλήρως.


Tα σχολια συμφωνουν με το αρθρο. Δεν ειναι στανταρ η Java αλλα αντε κανε browse χωρις.

----------


## DrEthernet

Η Java και το Flash δεν είναι web standards. Ότι είναι διαδεδομένα, ναι είναι. Η Java έχει επίσης πολλά κενά ασφαλείας, ίσως κι αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που έχει αποκλειστεί.

----------


## arkara

> Τα περισσότερα σχόλια είναι λανθασμένα. Μπορεί η Java και το Flash να μην είναι μέσα στα standards του web αλλά είναι άκρως διαδεδομένα. Επίσης η Java είναι open source εδώ και καιρό (γιατί τα σχόλια λένε ότι είναι «κλειστή»). Επίσης σε αντίθεση με ότι λένε τα σχόλια η Java λειτουργεί στις περισσότερες πλατφόρμες (για αυτό φτιάχθηκε εξαρχής άλλωστε).
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα κινητά με τους κατώτερους browser έχουν και java και flash. Το iPhone γιατί όχι; Δεν υπάρχει κινητό τα τελευταία χρόνια χωρίς java, ακόμη και τα low end έχουν.
> 
> Ωστόσο υπάρχει το πρόβλημα πως η Apple δεν ελέγχει τη Java. Αυτό σημαίνει 3rd party εφαρμογές και παιχνίδια (όπως σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα κινητά) από τα οποία η Apple δεν μπορεί να βγάλει χρήματα.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον για τη Java είναι πασιφανές πως η Apple δεν την έβαλε για να μεγιστοποιήσει τα κέρδη της από τη πώληση εφαρμογών.
> 
> Τέλος ο Safari δεν είναι φτιαγμένος από το webkit. Χρησιμοποιεί το webkit που είναι φτιαγμένο από το open source khtml και kjs.


Ε καλά τώρα είναι γνωστός ο φασιμός που ασκεί η apple σε όλα της τα προιόντα..
δεν λέω απλά το iphone έθεσε νεα δεδομένα στην κατεύθυνση ανάπτυξης των κινητών. από εκει και πέρα δεν το θεωρώ ως αξιόλογη και καλή αγορά. και ενώ μου αρέσουν τα προιόντα της apple ποτέ δεν θα πάρω κάτι από μια τόσο φασιστική εταιρία.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Συγνώμη γι'αυτό το reality check αλλά μου φαίνεται πως - με όλο το σεβασμό σε όποιον / όποια πόσταρε το αρχικό - πως το thread είναι το πιο πρόσφορο flame και ανούσιο πληροφοριακά...
> 
> Στην τελική η απαξίωση του iphone δεν γίνεται με επιχειρήματα τύπου DRM.
> 
> *Υπάρχει customer satisfaction ή όχι;*
> 
> Αν έχω καταλάβει η απάντηση είναι "ναι" από τους χρήστες.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα αν κάποιος δεν γουστάρει DRM, δεν έχει λεφτά ή δεν θέλει να τα χαλάσει σε iphone, δεν γουστάρει Apple καλώς...
> ...


Δεν πάει έτσι φίλε μου.
Μπορεί ο άλλος να μην έχει ξαναδεί κινητό στη ζωή του (λέμε τώρα) και να πήρε το Iphone και να ξετρελάθηκε.Έχει αυτός αντικειμενική και σωστή άποψη??Όχι βέβαια

Ως σωστές απόψεις θεωρώ όποιον έχει παίξει με 2-3 smartphone με symbian ήι με wm, ώστε να ξέρει τι δυνατότητες υπάρχουν στην αγορά και έτσι να μπορεί να συγκρίνει με το τι ισχύει για το IPHONE.

*Τι να το κάνω να μου βγαίνει κάθε καημένος που είδε 1 διαφήμιση και έτρεξε σαν το αρνί και πήρε το Iphone και που μου κουνιέται ότι έχει εφαρμογές που στηρίζονται στο accelometer της συσκευής, όταν έχουν βγει αντίστοιχες εφαρμογές για άλλα κινητά εδώ και 10 μήνες*?? :Wink:

----------


## ownagE_

> *Τι να το κάνω να μου βγαίνει κάθε καημένος που είδε 1 διαφήμιση και έτρεξε σαν το αρνί και πήρε το Iphone και που μου κουνιέται ότι έχει εφαρμογές που στηρίζονται στο accelometer της συσκευής, όταν έχουν βγει αντίστοιχες εφαρμογές για άλλα κινητά εδώ και 10 μήνες*??


Ε, φυσικά.
Πριν 10 μήνες.
Στους πρώτους μήνες κυκλοφορίας του iPhone.  :Whistle: 
Γρήγοροι devs..  :HaHa: 

(Έχω δουλέψει 2 symbian smartphones - Nokia 6600 + Nokia 6110 Navigator (Symbian S60 3rd 9.2) - iPhone ΔΕΝ ειναι..)

----------


## haHa

> Μια χαρά με δαχτύλα το κάνουμε,  εδώ και πολλά πολλά  χρόνια!!



Με ενα δακτυλο φανταζομαι εννοεις ε??
Για δακτυλα(πληθυντικος),μονο στο iphone λογω multitouch.





Υ.Γ.: Σκοποβολη που μαθανουνε οι κατοχοι αλλων touch κινητων με τις αστεις touch οθονες??

----------


## DrEthernet

> ...*Τι να το κάνω να μου βγαίνει κάθε καημένος που είδε 1 διαφήμιση και έτρεξε σαν το αρνί και πήρε το Iphone και που μου κουνιέται ότι έχει εφαρμογές που στηρίζονται στο accelometer της συσκευής, όταν έχουν βγει αντίστοιχες εφαρμογές για άλλα κινητά εδώ και 10 μήνες*??


Well, Clarice - have the lambs stopped screaming?

----------


## neeklia

> Well, Clarice - have the lambs stopped screaming?




Off Topic


		Κοίτα να δεις που η κουβέντα απο το I-phone πήγε στο "Silence of th Lambs"....

Hannibal Lecter: What became of your lamb, Clarice?
Clarice Starling: They killed him.  :Razz:

----------


## xlntstay

*Εγώ πάλι δεν είμαι "μηλαράς"
Προσωπικά το iPod και το MacOS δεν μου κάνουν (είχα στην κατοχή μου δανικό ένα MacBook και δεν με βόλεψε σε τίποτα που ασχολούμαι εγώ - τονίζω εγώ καθότι από αυτόν που το πήρα το είχε καταευχαριστηθεί).
Ειχα στείλει την φορμα ενδιαφέροντος της Vodafone γιατι το iPhone μου άρεσε πολύ, χωρίς όμως να ρήξω μια ματια στα χαρακτηριστικά του τα οποια πίστευα θα βελτιωθούν σε σχεση με την προηγούμενη έκδοση..αλλά ...μάταια.
Δεν με νοιαζει εαν στέλνει ΜΜS(να έχω στειλει 3-4 και να εχω λάβει άλλα τόσα τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι ζήτημα), ούτε το 3G με ενδιαφέρει καθότι ακόμα ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ακριβό γιαυτά που προσφέρει...ούτε ραδιόφωνο ακούσα ποτε σε φορητή συσκευή (εδω καλα΄καλά δεν άκουσα ποτέ μουσική σε walkman), το πρόβλημα της μπαταρίας άμα δεν χρησιμοποιείς 3g και Wifi δεν νομίζω να αποτελεί ανασταλτικό παράγοντα (αν και η μη δυνατότητα αντικατάστασης είναι), για GPS έχω PNA στο αυτοκίνητο το οποιο με βολεύει πολυ περισσότερο όποτε όσο απροβλημάτιστο να να είναι το GPS του δεν νομιζω να το χρησιμοποιήσω και πολύ........
Αλλά το πρόβλημα της πολύ κατώτερης από τον μέσο όρο κάμερας, ή μη δυνατότητα Βιντεο, αλλά και το κουτσουρεμένο Bluetouth...εεε αυτά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τα αγνοήσω...
Ενα είναι σίγουρο...όταν αυτα τα που ανέφερα τα φτίαξει, θα είμαι από τους πρώτους που θα το αγοράσουν...εως τότε θα παραμείνω πιστός στο βολικότατο Ν95 και την εκπληκτική του (για κινητό) καμερα του...*

----------


## xolloth

αν και καθιστοs,μιλαs ορθωs.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Ε, φυσικά.
> Πριν 10 μήνες.
> Στους πρώτους μήνες κυκλοφορίας του iPhone. 
> Γρήγοροι devs.. 
> 
> (Έχω δουλέψει 2 symbian smartphones - Nokia 6600 + Nokia 6110 Navigator (Symbian S60 3rd 9.2) - iPhone ΔΕΝ ειναι..)


Καλά ό,τι να ναι.Μου συγκρίνεις το 6600 που είναι κινητό 5ετίας με σύγχρονο smartphone??Απλά καμία σχέση.

Και ναι πριν 10 μήνες οι εφαρμογές αυτές υπήρχαν σε άλλα κινητά και έπαιζαν.
Για το iphone πότε βγήκαν για ευρεία χρήση???

----------


## ownagE_

> Καλά ό,τι να ναι.Μου συγκρίνεις το 6600 που είναι κινητό 5ετίας με σύγχρονο smartphone??Απλά καμία σχέση.


Το 6110 Navigator πενταετίας είναι?




> Και ναι πριν 10 μήνες οι εφαρμογές αυτές υπήρχαν σε άλλα κινητά και έπαιζαν.
> Για το iphone πότε βγήκαν για ευρεία χρήση???


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος απο την έκδοση firmware 1.0 του iPhone (Safari, iPod).
Αν αναφέρεσαι σε 3rd party apps, απο όταν άρχισαν να δημιουργούνται οι πρώτες.

Τέλος πάντων, όπως είπα και προηγουμένως, μην το πάρετε και μην ασχολείστε.
Είναι πολύ απλό.

----------


## tiffany

Το είδα πριν από μία ώρα. Έπαθα πλάκα. Δεν είχα δει το πρώτης γενιάς οπότε ξεκινούσα από λευκό χαρτί. το έπαιξα για κανένα δεκάλεπτο.

1. Οθονάρα
2. Ταχύτατο
3. Φοβερή αίσθηση οθόνης αφής
4. Πολύ όμορφο γραφικό περιβάλλον
5. Το εικονικό πληκτρολόγιο εξαιρετικό (έχω χοντρά δάκτυλα και αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα την τελευταία πενταετία με όλα τα κινητά λόγω μικρού μεγέθους στα πλήκτρα)

Αλλά θα προτιμήσω το παλιό symbian κινητό μου. Δεν λέω ερωτεύσιμο, πανέμορφο και τα λοιπα. Αλλά η ελευθερία είναι ελευθερία. Το κινητό το αγόρασα και είναι δικό μου. όχι της NOKIA, της APPLE και διαφόρων άλλων. Θέλω τραγούδια χωρίς κλειδώματα, να εγκαθιστώ τις εφαρμογές του γείτονα και ότι άλλο μου κατέβει νόμιμο ή παράνομο.

----------


## mafiaboy

το πηρε ο κολητος μου.ενταξει βασικα ειχα χρησιμοποιησει το παλιο iphone οι διαφορες με το καινουργιο μονο το gps ειναι και οτι ειναι 3g.3g δυστηχος με την τοσο μικρη καλυψη που υπαρχει δυσκολα χρησιμοποιεις.... 
το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να βαλεις εφαρμογες στο κινητο αφου τις περισσοτερες τις πληρωνεις...
τωρα θα μου πειτε οκ καποιος εκατσε να τις γραψει κτλπ κτλπ αλλα οχι ρε μαγκες δεν δινεις 500 ευρω και μετα σου τα περνουν στην συνεχεια για τα παιχνιδακια...
και απο οσο γνωριζω περνει ποσοστα η apple απο τις εφαρμογες...

----------


## pelasgian

> Μια παλιά παροιμία λέει "νάτανε η ζήλια ψώρα..." - κάποια post στο thread μου θυμίζουν το ανέκδοτο με το χαβιάρι που είναι μαύρο και την ρετσίνα που αφρίζει...
> 
> Κάποιοι από εμάς απολαμβάνουμε εδώ και χρόνο η μήνες την γενιά τηλεφώνων που σε λίγα χρονια ΌΛΟΙ θα κρατάτε στα χερια σας... από εκεί και πέρα θεωρώ περιττή κάθε άλλη συζήτηση.


Καλά χαλάρωσε, όπως και όσοι λένε ότι η κριτική είναι αποτέλεσμα ζήλιας, διότι υπάρχουν και τα HTC και έχει αρκετός κόσμος εδώ τέτοια θηριάκια.  Εδώ το TYTN ΙΙ που παίζω αυτές τις μέρες που είναι και παλιό και κάνει πράγματα που προφανώς δεν κάνει το iPhone, αλλά όταν δεις του vasper το καινούργιο touchpro με την 640x480 και τον αισθητήρα βαρύτητας, θα πάθεις απλά πλάκα. 
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/htc-touch-pro.jpg

υ.γ. ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι είναι σε μέγεθος RAZR

........Auto merged post: pelasgian πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά επιχειρήματα του στυλ "αυτός οδηγεί Mercedes αλλά είναι βουτυρομπεμπές και του την αγόρασε ο μπαμπάς".


Από πότε έπαψε αυτό να είναι επιχείρημα; Δηλαδή το ίδιο είναι να έχεις το ΔΙΚΟ σου αμάξι, ό,τι καρουλάκι και να είναι και το ίδιο να πάρεις το τάνκς του μπαμπά; Προφανώς στα 35+ αυτό δεν παίζει ως επιχείρημα, αλλά στα 23 - 25 παίζει ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ (και πιάνει)

(Και σε περίπτωση που δεν το κατάλαβες, ... σε δουλεύω).




> Όχι πως το iphone είναι η mercedes των κινητών. Ή μπορεί και να είναι, αλλά στην τελική so fuckin what?


Άλλο καμμένος γκατζετάκιας και άλλο μπούλης. Άλλο βάζεις κάτω μισό μισθό για το πουλί σου και άλλο κυκλοφορείς με το αμάξι του μπαμπά. 




> Αυτά από έναν χρήστη που μπορεί ανέτως οικονομικά να αγοράσει το iphone, ψάχνει για κινητό, το βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον αλλά το απορρίπτει γιατί για λόγους δουλειάς χρειάζεται ένα QWERTY πληκτρολόγιο για emails


Πάρε το HTC touch pro. Απλά ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΤΑΙ. Το έχω δουλέψει αρκετά για να σου πω ότι είναι ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙ.

----------


## Frontier

+1 και από εμένα για το HTC Touch Pro.
Έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει και προγραμματίσει για Windows Mobile & Symbian πλατφόρμες (απ'το 2003 - στα Windows CE/Mobile προγραμματίζω απ'το 1998), είναι μακράν το καλύτερο που έχει βγει και σε εξαιρετικά χαμηλή τιμή (μου κόστισε περίπου €500). Το TouchFlo3D είναι εκπληκτικά παραμετροποιήσιμο, σαν hardware είναι υπερπλήρες (πραγματικό GPS χωρίς να χρειάζεται Internet, FM Radio, 3.2MP camera με flash και autofocus κ.λπ) και το πληκτρολόγιο είναι εξαιρετικά βολικό. Από software είναι ίσως το 2ο - μαζί με το qTek 9000 - που δεν χρειάστηκε να εγκαταστήσω (πέρα από μια δική μου εφαρμογή για την παρακολούθηση του πελατολογίου μου) ούτε μια επιπρόσθετη εφαρμογή στο κινητό, τόσο πλήρες είναι (Full Opera browser  :Worthy: , Java, YouTube videos, Weather κ.λπ).

Α! Και υπάρχει άφθονο freeware, μάλιστα και με τις ευλογίες της M$ - τόσο σε εφαρμογές όσο και σε προγραμματιστικά εργαλεία  :One thumb up:   Μέχρι και η gcc υπάρχει για να τρέχει κατευθείαν σε Windows Mobile ώστε να παράγεις κώδικα on-the-go.

Βέβαια, τα πάντα είναι θέμα επιλογής, οπότε όποιοι είναι ικανοποιημένοι με το iPhone, καλά κάνουν. Για εμένα όμως - και λόγω ευελιξίας για τη δουλειά μου - ποτέ η Apple δεν θα καταφέρει να με κερδίσει, αφού απλούστατα τα προϊόντα της δεν απευθύνονταιι στην κατηγορία πελατών όπου εγώ ανήκω.

----------


## 21century

Ο φίλος tiffany είπε ότι 'Αλλά θα προτιμήσω το παλιό symbian κινητό μου. Δεν λέω ερωτεύσιμο, πανέμορφο και τα λοιπα. Αλλά η ελευθερία είναι ελευθερία. Το κινητό το αγόρασα και είναι δικό μου. όχι της NOKIA, της APPLE και διαφόρων άλλων. Θέλω τραγούδια χωρίς κλειδώματα, να εγκαθιστώ τις εφαρμογές του γείτονα και ότι άλλο μου κατέβει νόμιμο ή παράνομο.'
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε θέματα ελευθερίας και διαχέιρισης του κινητού, με το Ν73 μου κάνω τα πάντα και με το wind plus βλέω μέχρι τα μειλ μου με 3,5 ευρώ το μήνα αλλά και σούπερ πλοήγηση με τον οπερα. Θέλουμε τίποτα περισσότερο και απο την κάμερά του με την οποία κάνω δολυειά μου στην εφημερίδα?

----------


## Frontier

Αυτό που σίγουρα ενοχλεί εμένα με το iPhone - και την Apple γενικότερα - είναι το πως εξαπατούν τους καταναλωτές, παρουσιάζοντας τα προϊόντα τους με μια εικόνα που σαφώς δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Το πλέον κολάσιμο είναι ότι δεν εμφανίζουν καμία σημείωση στις διαφημίσεις τους - όπως κάνουν άλλοι κατασκευαστές - ότι τα screenshots είναι εικονικά (simulated).

Eιδικότερα για το iPhone 3G υπάρχει μια γενικότερη δυσαρέσκεια απ'τους πάροχους, διότι το 3G κύκλωμά του δεν λειτουργεί ορθά σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του, κάτι που ανάγκασε έναν πάροχο να βγει και να "αδειάσει" ουσιαστικά την Apple.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Αυτό που σίγουρα ενοχλεί εμένα με το iPhone - και την Apple γενικότερα - είναι το πως εξαπατούν τους καταναλωτές, παρουσιάζοντας τα προϊόντα τους με μια εικόνα που σαφώς δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Το πλέον κολάσιμο είναι ότι δεν εμφανίζουν καμία σημείωση στις διαφημίσεις τους - όπως κάνουν άλλοι κατασκευαστές - ότι τα screenshots είναι εικονικά (simulated).
> 
> Eιδικότερα για το iPhone 3G υπάρχει μια γενικότερη δυσαρέσκεια απ'τους πάροχους, διότι το 3G κύκλωμά του δεν λειτουργεί ορθά σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του, κάτι που ανάγκασε έναν πάροχο να βγει και να "αδειάσει" ουσιαστικά την Apple.


Επειδή Ολλανδικά δεν ξέρω...
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/0...-iphone-3.html
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/0...ne-global.html

........Auto merged post: DrEthernet πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

BTW, δείτε και αυτό!

----------


## shodanjr_gr

Έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει και τα τρία λειτουργικά (Symbian σε ΠΟΛΛΕΣ συσκεύες -τόσο S60 όσο και UIQ-, Winmob σε 2-3 και iPhone) και όντας αυτή τη στιγμή χρήστης Samsung i780 (κορυφαία συσκευή) και με το iPhone 3G στο δρόμο (μιας και είχαμε επιδότηση :Ρ) θα πω το εξής.

Καλά και χρυσά τα WinMob, με κορυφαίο development support και άπειρα apps. Αλλά το UI τους ΔΕΝ κάνει για κινητό. Είναι sluggish ακόμα και σε μη φορτωμένη συσκευή, είναι άσχημο, δεν είναι userfriendly. Η Microsoft δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα ένα ΣΟΒΑΡΟ redesign το user interface (ελάχιστα πράγματα μόνο όπως πιο finger-friendly dialer), και για να κάνεις οτιδήποτε πέραν των βασικών, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βγάλεις το stulys. Το λειτουργικό απλά πάσχει από έλλειψη "polish". Και αναγκαστικά η λύση πρέπει να έλθει από τους developers με τα custom shells. Φοβερό το TouchFlow3D αλλά όταν χρειαστεί να τρέξεις άλλο app, πέφτεις πάλι στο κλασσικό windows mobile shell. 

Από την άλλη το iPhone με όλα του τα αρνητικά ("κλειστό" και mac-only development, DRM σε apps κλπ) έχει επαναπροσδιορίσει την έννοια του mobile UI. Τα ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι χειριζόμενα με το δάχτυλο, τα apps επίσης φτιάχονται με αυτή τη νοοτροπία. Το UI είναι πάρα πολύ fluid, με transitions μεταξύ οθονών, τα οποία πέραν από το να φαίνονται όμορφα παρέχουν και feedback. Αν προσέξατε, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των finger-based shells για τα Winmob βγήκαν μόλις ανακοινώθηκε το iPhone (με προφανές παράδειγμα το πρώτο touch flow). 

Απλά ελπίζω σύντομα να ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕΙ η microsoft, και να κάνει αυτό το redesign στα Windows Mobile που μας χρωστάει από το 2002....

----------


## arkara

> Αυτό που σίγουρα ενοχλεί εμένα με το iPhone - και την Apple γενικότερα - είναι το πως τους καταναλωτές, παρουσιάζοντας τα προϊόντα τους με μια εικόνα που σαφώς δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα.


εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί μόνο αυτό, αλλά και το γεγονός ότι είναι η πιο κλειστή και φασιστική εταιρία.

----------


## DrEthernet

> εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί μόνο αυτό, αλλά και το γεγονός ότι είναι η πιο κλειστή και φασιστική εταιρία.


Νομίζω η Sony (και όχι μόνο) τη συναγωνίζεται.

----------


## arkara

> Νομίζω η Sony (και όχι μόνο) τη συναγωνίζεται.


όχι δεν έχω δεί καμία εταιρία να ζητάει τόσο έλεγχο πάνω στο hw και στο sw της.
όσο για την sony που μου λές, δεν ξεκίνησε από υπολογιστές, σε αντίθεση με την apple. Η Apple από πάντα σε όλους της τους υπολογιστές, ήθελε τον πλήρη έλεγχο και με τον πιο φασιστικό τρόπο

----------


## mrsaccess

Καλά, η Sony μουσικά cd πουλούσε και ήθελε τον πλήρη έλεγχο στον υπολογιστή σου με το χείριστο τρόπο (rootkit) και θα πούμε για την Apple που τουλάχιστον πωλούσε υπολογιστές;

Ας μη γινόμαστε γραφικοί. Αν η Apple ήταν μονοπώλιο θα είχαν νόημα οι χαρακτηρισμοί. Με τόσο μικρό μερίδιο αγοράς δεν είναι φασισμός, επιλογή είναι.  :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> Καλά, η Sony μουσικά cd πουλούσε και ήθελε τον πλήρη έλεγχο στον υπολογιστή σου με το χείριστο τρόπο (rootkit) και θα πούμε για την Apple που τουλάχιστον πωλούσε υπολογιστές;


Rootkits πουλά καί η Apple.

Και μάλιστα hardware rootkits.

Το EFI BIOS των Mac είναι ένα τεράστιο rootkit.

Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν Mac και MacOSX είναι σαν το Matrix ένα πράγμα.

----------


## nnn

Να πάρω MAC να γίνω ο Neo ??
κάτσε να βρω την Trinity πρώτα... :Razz:

----------


## Simpleton

> Rootkits πουλά καί η Apple.
> 
> Και μάλιστα hardware rootkits.
> 
> Το EFI BIOS των Mac είναι ένα τεράστιο rootkit.
> 
> Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν Mac και MacOSX είναι σαν το Matrix ένα πράγμα.




Off Topic


		Έχεις κάποιο link με συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες;

----------


## arkara

> Καλά, η Sony μουσικά cd πουλούσε και ήθελε τον πλήρη έλεγχο στον υπολογιστή σου με το χείριστο τρόπο (rootkit) και θα πούμε για την Apple που τουλάχιστον πωλούσε υπολογιστές;
> 
> Ας μη γινόμαστε γραφικοί. Αν η Apple ήταν μονοπώλιο θα είχαν νόημα οι χαρακτηρισμοί. Με τόσο μικρό μερίδιο αγοράς δεν είναι φασισμός, επιλογή είναι.


η sony το έκανε πράγματι αυτό..
και σου έβαζε rootkits αλλά δεν τα περνούσες εις γνώση σου. έτσι και αλλιώς πήγε στα δικαστήρια και συμμοφώθηκε.
από εκεί και πέρα να μιλήσουμε για τα ίδια πράγματα δλδ υπολογιστές με υπολογιστές
και όχι μουσική με υπολογιστές γιατί ακόμε και εκέι έχει η Apple τα drm της.

----------


## skipper1967

> Ρε παίδες, μην το πάρετε.
> Κανείς δε σας αναγκάζει.
> Και μόνο που ασχολείστε κάτι δείχνει


Ασχολούμαστε γιατί τα έχουμε πάρει με αυτή την απίστευτη απάτη που λέγεται Iphone. Έχετε δει πολλούς επαγγελματίες να συνδέονται στον Exchange Server της εταιρίας τους για να πάρουν e-mail με Iphone? Δεν πρόκειται να δείτε. Τα PDAs με Windows Mobile κάνουν δουλειά χρόνια τώρα, βρίσκεις του κόσμου το software και είναι και MP3 players και πολλά άλλα. Άμα θέλετε συσκευή για δουλειά και όχι για το τραπεζάκι της καφετερίας (και όχι καφετέριας) θα πάτε σε Windows Mobile ή και σε Symbian.

----------


## flamelab

Αχμ, το iPhoneOS ("MacOSX Mobile") πόσο καιρό έχει βγει ; Ενα χρόνο ;

Τα Windows Mobile πόσ*α* χρόνι*α* έχουν βγει και έχουν την υποστήριξη ;

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ασχολούμαστε γιατί τα έχουμε πάρει με αυτή την απίστευτη απάτη που λέγεται Iphone. Έχετε δει πολλούς επαγγελματίες να συνδέονται στον Exchange Server της εταιρίας τους για να πάρουν e-mail με Iphone? Δεν πρόκειται να δείτε. Τα PDAs με Windows Mobile κάνουν δουλειά χρόνια τώρα, βρίσκεις του κόσμου το software και είναι και MP3 players και πολλά άλλα. Άμα θέλετε συσκευή για δουλειά και όχι για το τραπεζάκι της καφετερίας (και όχι καφετέριας) θα πάτε σε Windows Mobile ή και σε Symbian.


Θες να σου κάνω ένα demo? Δουλεύει άψογα με τον Exchange του γραφείου.

"More enterprises are adopting Macs, and the iPhone may pull new sales faster than any possible Apple business marketing strategy. Not that Apple has one."
Πηγή.

----------


## orck

αχ γιατι μου εκνευριζεται τα fan boys;
μια χαρα συσκευη ειναι το iPhone, οσοι θεωρουν 500ευρω καλη τιμη για ενα τηλεφωνο πραγματικα χρειαζονται ολα αυτα που προσφερουν αυτα τα πολυ-τηλεφωνα;

----------


## DrEthernet

> αχ γιατι μου εκνευριζεται τα fan boys;
> μια χαρα συσκευη ειναι το iPhone, οσοι θεωρουν 500ευρω καλη τιμη για ενα τηλεφωνο πραγματικα χρειαζονται ολα αυτα που προσφερουν αυτα τα πολυ-τηλεφωνα;


Αν σκεφτείς πως το iPod Nano των 8Gb έχει €209 και το iPod Touch των 16Gb έχει €409 (τιμές Πλαισίου) τότε το iPhone, που παίρνει και τηλέφωνο άρα κουβαλάς μια συσκευή μαζί σου, μια χαρά τιμή έχει. Τα προγράμματα της VF είναι για τον...

Υ.Γ. Fan boy ή όχι εγώ αντίθετα με τον skipper1967 τα «παίρνω» όταν γράφονται ανακρίβειες.

----------


## mrsaccess

Βασικά όλα τα τηλέφωνα που κοστίζουν 500 ευρώ και πάνω (είναι πολλά, δεν είναι το iPhone μόνο) είναι μάλλον κακή επένδυση. Είναι σχεδόν ένας βασικός μισθός για μια συσκευή που θα κρατήσεις μόνο ένα - δύο χρόνια...

----------


## arkara

εγώ πάντως θα περιμένω να βγεί κάτι android based.

----------


## faethie

Γενικά συμφωνώ με την άποψη του στυλ "Αν δεν σου αρέσει, μην το πάρεις". Φυσικά.
Ούτε και θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να είναι αυτοσκοπός το να πείσεις κάποιον ικανοποιημένο χρήστη οτι το κινητό του είναι κακό.

Από την άλλη όμως, με ανησυχεί η τάση του να θεοποιείς ένα προϊόν και να το εκθειάζεις για ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά του, αδιαφορώντας για τις υπόλοιπες, και ενίοτε απαράδεκτες ελλείψεις του.
Με την φράση αδιαφορώντας δεν εννοώ "το bluetooth δεν το χρειάζομαι" (αν και αυτές πάσχουν), εννοώ απαντήσεις του τύπου "ε, και?", ή ακόμα και πλήρους άρνησης του τύπου "ζηλεύετε".

Πρέπει όλοι να καταλάβουν οτι *η κριτική σε ένα οποιοδήποτε προϊόν είναι θετική*. Αν απλά δείχνουμε ενθουσιασμό για ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά ενός προϊόντος και αρνούμαστε να αναγνωρίσουμε οποιδήποτε υπαρκτό ελλάτωμά του, τότε ανοίγουμε έναν πολύ *ανησυχητικό δρόμο* όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις καταναλωτή-εταιρειών...

Οι εταιρείες -ευτυχώς- είναι ακόμη *ευαίσθητες στην κριτική του κοινού*, γιατί αυτό επηρρεάζει και τις πωλήσεις τους. Αν απλά αγοράζουμε ότι μας πλασάρουν δίχως καμμία διαμαρτυρία ή κριτική, τότε σύντομα θα τους επιτρέψουμε να βγάζουν προϊόντα κατώτερα των προσδοκιών, βασιζόμενοι μόνο σε ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά, τα οποία όμως -χρήσιμα ή μη- δεν αρκούν για να χαρακτηρίσουν μια συσκευή πλήρης από όλες τις απόψεις.

Δεν ζητώ από τον όποιο "ενθουσιώδη" ιδιοκτήτη του Iphone να πουλήσει ή να πετάξει τη συσκευή του. Είναι πραγματικά ένα *επαναστατικό μηχάνημα* σε αρκετούς τομείς. Απλά θα ήταν καλό να αναγνωρίσουν τις όποιες ελλείψεις - ή ελλατώμματα - του μοντέλου, για το δικό τους καλό, αλλά στο κάτω κάτω και για το καλό της εταιρείας που το κατασκευάζει. Είναι ζωτικής σημασίας το να υπαρχει *feedback μεταξύ χρήστη και εταιρείας*, ώστε τα επόμενα μοντέλα να καλύπτουν τις όποιες ατέλειες των προηγουμένων.

Να το πω πio απλά: Δεν αποτελεί απάντηση το "θα το έχει το νέο firmware". Κι αυτό γιατί το νέο firmware θα το έχει επειδή *κάποιοι επισήμαναν στην Apple την τάδε ατέλεια*, γκρίνιαξαν, μίλησαν στα φόρουμ για αυτήν, σχολίασαν. Δεν σημαίνει ούτε οτι δεν αγαπούν το κινητό τους, ούτε οτι θέλουν να το πετάξουν, ούτε οτι θέλουν να καεί η Apple. Απλά έκαναν *υγιή και απροκατάληπτη κριτική*. Κάτι που συνήθως συμβαίνει και σε αυτό το site, με συχνότερη εξαίρεση τέτοιου τύπου threads...

Για όνομα, είναι ένα κινητό *500 ευρώ*. Αν δεν επισημανθούν οι ελλείψεις του, σε τι μηχάνημα θα επισημανθούν; Και *το οτι έχει ελλείψεις δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το ότι έχει επαναστατική οθόνη ή WiFi.* Ναι, τα έχει αυτά. Αλλά θα έπρεπε να έιναι *πρόσθετα χαρακτηριστικά και όχι να αντικαθιστούν* -κατά ένα τρόπο- άλλα χαρακτηριστικά που απολαμβάνουν όλα τα μοντέλα παρόμοιας τιμής εδώ και μια 5ετία τουλάχιστον. Και δεν είναι κακό να το παραδεχθείς αυτό, ούτε να το τονίσεις!

----------


## ATG

> όχι δεν έχω δεί καμία εταιρία να ζητάει τόσο έλεγχο πάνω στο hw και στο sw της.
> όσο για την sony που μου λές, δεν ξεκίνησε από υπολογιστές, σε αντίθεση με την apple. Η Apple από πάντα σε όλους της τους υπολογιστές, ήθελε τον πλήρη έλεγχο και με τον πιο φασιστικό τρόπο


Και ευτυχως που εχει τον ελεγχο και στο hw.
Εγω σαν απλος χρηστης, απο τοτε που γυρισα σε mac, ξεχασα πολλες κακες λεξεις με κυριοτερη αυτη του format. 

Ο ελεγχο στο hw δινει στο macos σταθεροτητα και στους προγραμματιστες της apple χρονο να ασχολουνται με διαφορετικα πραγματα απο τα conflicts.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Γενικά συμφωνώ με την άποψη του στυλ "Αν δεν σου αρέσει, μην το πάρεις". Φυσικά.
> Ούτε και θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να είναι αυτοσκοπός το να πείσεις κάποιον ικανοποιημένο χρήστη οτι το κινητό του είναι κακό.
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως, με ανησυχεί η τάση του να θεοποιείς ένα προϊόν και να το εκθειάζεις για ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά του, αδιαφορώντας για τις υπόλοιπες, και ενίοτε απαράδεκτες ελλείψεις του.
> Με την φράση αδιαφορώντας δεν εννοώ "το bluetooth δεν το χρειάζομαι" (αν και αυτές πάσχουν), εννοώ απαντήσεις του τύπου "ε, και?", ή ακόμα και πλήρους άρνησης του τύπου "ζηλεύετε".
> 
> Πρέπει όλοι να καταλάβουν οτι *η κριτική σε ένα οποιοδήποτε προϊόν είναι θετική*. Αν απλά δείχνουμε ενθουσιασμό για ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά ενός προϊόντος και αρνούμαστε να αναγνωρίσουμε οποιδήποτε υπαρκτό ελλάτωμά του, τότε ανοίγουμε έναν πολύ *ανησυχητικό δρόμο* όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις καταναλωτή-εταιρειών...
> 
> Οι εταιρείες -ευτυχώς- είναι ακόμη *ευαίσθητες στην κριτική του κοινού*, γιατί αυτό επηρρεάζει και τις πωλήσεις τους. Αν απλά αγοράζουμε ότι μας πλασάρουν δίχως καμμία διαμαρτυρία ή κριτική, τότε σύντομα θα τους επιτρέψουμε να βγάζουν προϊόντα κατώτερα των προσδοκιών, βασιζόμενοι μόνο σε ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά, τα οποία όμως -χρήσιμα ή μη- δεν αρκούν για να χαρακτηρίσουν μια συσκευή πλήρης από όλες τις απόψεις.
> ...


Είναι προφανές πως οι όποιες ελλείψεις (ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο, MMS, bluetooth sharing) θα επισημανθούν. Αυτό που οι iPhone users (και οι Mac users, AKA fun boys) προσπαθούν είναι να  να επισημάνουν σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να «επενδύσει» σε ένα προϊόν της Apple είναι πως το overall experience θα αποζημιώσει τις όποιες ελλείψεις. (Πόσο μάλλον ένα επερχόμενο firmware update). Αυτού του τύπου τα threads καταλήγουν συνήθως σε flame war αφενός γιατί εκφράζονται απόψεις από ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν πιάσει προϊόντα της Apple στα χέρια τους, πόσο μάλλον να παράγουν και έργο με ένα, και αφετέρου επειδή μόλις εκφραστεί κάποιος που όντως έχει εμπειρία με το αντικείμενο χαρακτηρίζεται ως fun boy λες και κατέχει μετοχές της εταιρείας.

----------


## gatoulas

Off Topic


		Πάντως qwerty πληκτρολόγιο (μιας και αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) που με έχει βολέψει αρκετά έχει το E61i.
Για τηλέφωνο βέβαια άβολο, αλλά ας είναι καλά το Blue&Me

----------


## PopManiac

Τελικά το συμπέρασμά μου είναι το εξής:

Το thread αυτό - καθώς και άλλα παρόμοια φαντάζομαι σε φόρουμς σε όλο τον πλανήτη - είναι απόδειξη πως το marketing department της Apple οφείλει συνολικά να λάβει ένα εξαιρετικά γενναιόδωρο bonus φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα.  :One thumb up: 

Δε νομίζω άλλο κινητό να έχει τόσους φίλους και εχθρούς να τοποθετούνται με τέτοια θέρμη (δέστε πόσα ποστς έχει το συγκεκριμένο thread στην κατηγορία των Γεγονότων και Απόψεων) για ένα κινητό.  :Wink: 

Αυτό, αν μη τι άλλο, λέει πως η Apple είναι αιώνες μπροστά στο marketing και στην προώθηση προϊόντων. :Wink:

----------


## DrEthernet

Ένας κυνικός θα έλεγε πως το «γεγονός» είναι το iPhone και από «απόψεις»... όλοι έχουμε από μία...

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

"Μοντερνο γκατζετααάκι , μ αρεεεεέσει να φορααάω"


"Στις γκόμενες αρεεεέσει..., αχ πότε επιτεεέλους, θα αρχίσω να  πηδ.....ω"


 :Razz: 





ΥΓ.
Αχ αυτό το μαρκετινγκ...

----------


## neeklia

> Γενικά συμφωνώ με την άποψη του στυλ "Αν δεν σου αρέσει, μην το πάρεις". Φυσικά.
> Ούτε και θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να είναι αυτοσκοπός το να πείσεις κάποιον ικανοποιημένο χρήστη οτι το κινητό του είναι κακό.
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως, με ανησυχεί η τάση του να θεοποιείς ένα προϊόν και να το εκθειάζεις για ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά του, αδιαφορώντας για τις υπόλοιπες, και ενίοτε απαράδεκτες ελλείψεις του.
> Με την φράση αδιαφορώντας δεν εννοώ "το bluetooth δεν το χρειάζομαι" (αν και αυτές πάσχουν), εννοώ απαντήσεις του τύπου "ε, και?", ή ακόμα και πλήρους άρνησης του τύπου "ζηλεύετε".
> 
> Πρέπει όλοι να καταλάβουν οτι *η κριτική σε ένα οποιοδήποτε προϊόν είναι θετική*. Αν απλά δείχνουμε ενθουσιασμό για ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά ενός προϊόντος και αρνούμαστε να αναγνωρίσουμε οποιδήποτε υπαρκτό ελλάτωμά του, τότε ανοίγουμε έναν πολύ *ανησυχητικό δρόμο* όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις καταναλωτή-εταιρειών...
> 
> Οι εταιρείες -ευτυχώς- είναι ακόμη *ευαίσθητες στην κριτική του κοινού*, γιατί αυτό επηρρεάζει και τις πωλήσεις τους. Αν απλά αγοράζουμε ότι μας πλασάρουν δίχως καμμία διαμαρτυρία ή κριτική, τότε σύντομα θα τους επιτρέψουμε να βγάζουν προϊόντα κατώτερα των προσδοκιών, βασιζόμενοι μόνο σε ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά, τα οποία όμως -χρήσιμα ή μη- δεν αρκούν για να χαρακτηρίσουν μια συσκευή πλήρης από όλες τις απόψεις.
> ...


Ίσως η σωστότερη τοποθέτηση που διάβασα σε ολόκληρο το νήμα... :One thumb up:

----------


## haHa

> Γενικά συμφωνώ με την άποψη του στυλ "Αν δεν σου αρέσει, μην το πάρεις". Φυσικά.
> Ούτε και θεωρώ οτι πρέπει να είναι αυτοσκοπός το να πείσεις κάποιον ικανοποιημένο χρήστη οτι το κινητό του είναι κακό.
> 
> Από την άλλη όμως, με ανησυχεί η τάση του να θεοποιείς ένα προϊόν και να το εκθειάζεις για ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά του, αδιαφορώντας για τις υπόλοιπες, και ενίοτε απαράδεκτες ελλείψεις του.
> Με την φράση αδιαφορώντας δεν εννοώ "το bluetooth δεν το χρειάζομαι" (αν και αυτές πάσχουν), εννοώ απαντήσεις του τύπου "ε, και?", ή ακόμα και πλήρους άρνησης του τύπου "ζηλεύετε".
> 
> Πρέπει όλοι να καταλάβουν οτι *η κριτική σε ένα οποιοδήποτε προϊόν είναι θετική*. Αν απλά δείχνουμε ενθουσιασμό για ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά ενός προϊόντος και αρνούμαστε να αναγνωρίσουμε οποιδήποτε υπαρκτό ελλάτωμά του, τότε ανοίγουμε έναν πολύ *ανησυχητικό δρόμο* όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις καταναλωτή-εταιρειών...
> 
> Οι εταιρείες -ευτυχώς- είναι ακόμη *ευαίσθητες στην κριτική του κοινού*, γιατί αυτό επηρρεάζει και τις πωλήσεις τους. Αν απλά αγοράζουμε ότι μας πλασάρουν δίχως καμμία διαμαρτυρία ή κριτική, τότε σύντομα θα τους επιτρέψουμε να βγάζουν προϊόντα κατώτερα των προσδοκιών, βασιζόμενοι μόνο σε ορισμένα χαρακτηριστικά, τα οποία όμως -χρήσιμα ή μη- δεν αρκούν για να χαρακτηρίσουν μια συσκευή πλήρης από όλες τις απόψεις.
> ...


+1

Πολυ σωστος σε ολα!

----------


## arkara

> Και ευτυχως που εχει τον ελεγχο και στο hw.
> Εγω σαν απλος χρηστης, απο τοτε που γυρισα σε mac, ξεχασα πολλες κακες λεξεις με κυριοτερη αυτη του format. 
> 
> Ο ελεγχο στο hw δινει στο macos σταθεροτητα και στους προγραμματιστες της apple χρονο να ασχολουνται με διαφορετικα πραγματα απο τα conflicts.


ε καλά τώρα.. και στο linux το format δεν υπάρχει.

Ο φασισμός αναφέρεται ακόμα και στο sdk του iphone που θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις κάθε χρόνο για να μπορείς να τρέχεις εφαρμογές του iphone στο iphone!
ΕΛΕΟC!

----------


## mondeo

Εγώ πάντως θεωρώ άκρως εξωπραγματικό να δώσω 500€ γιά ένα κινητό όσο καλο και πρωτοπωριακό κι αν είναι όταν με αυτά τα χρήματα μπορώ να αγοράσω laptop.

----------


## Tiven

> Νομίζω η Sony (και όχι μόνο) τη συναγωνίζεται.


Κάνα επιχείρημα έχουμε ή ξεμείναμε ?

----------


## DrEthernet

> Κάνα επιχείρημα έχουμε ή ξεμείναμε ?


Τα ευκόλως νοούμενα παραλείπονται.

----------


## arkara

> Κάνα επιχείρημα έχουμε ή ξεμείναμε ?


θέλει να πεί για τα rootkit που έβαζε η sony σε διάφορα μουσικά cd για να αποτρέψει την πειρατία

----------


## steant

> Εγώ πάντως θεωρώ άκρως εξωπραγματικό να δώσω 500€ γιά ένα κινητό όσο καλο και πρωτοπωριακό κι αν είναι όταν με αυτά τα χρήματα μπορώ να αγοράσω laptop.


Αναλογα την οικονομικη ευχαιρια του καθενος :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> θέλει να πεί για τα rootkit που έβαζε η sony σε διάφορα μουσικά cd για να αποτρέψει την πειρατία


Έβαζε. Παρατατικός. Παρελθόν.





> Νομίζω η Sony (και όχι μόνο) τη *συναγωνίζεται*.


Ενεστώτας. Παρών.

----------


## ownagE_

@tiven
Καλά, αφού κι εσύ έχεις iPhone.
Με ποιόν είσαι?  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## 2048dsl

Ορισμενοι δεν πανε με τιποτα να δωσουνε 500 ευρω διοτι τα θεωρουν πολλα λεφτα και οπως λενε, μπορουν να αγορασουν φορητο υπολογιστη.
ομως ειναι μεγαλη ειρωνεια τα ιδια αυτα ατομα για ενα πχ Νοκια η ericsson να δινουν 600-750 ευρω.
Καλο ειναι ας σταματισει αυτη η καραμελα οτι ειναι ακριβο το iphone οταν στην αγορα κινητης τηλεφωνιας η μεση τιμη μιας συσκευης  ειναι 400-500 ευρω.
Εδω μεσα υπαρχαν ατομα πχ που δωσανε πχ 750 ευρω για Ν95 με 1 GB μνημη.και τα ιδια ατομα σε 8 μηνες ξαναδωσανε παλι 700 ευρω για να παρουν το ιδιο μοντελο με 8GB. :Whistle:

----------


## Gordito

> Ορισμενοι δεν πανε με τιποτα να δωσουνε 500 ευρω διοτι τα θεωρουν πολλα λεφτα και οπως λενε, μπορουν να αγορασουν φορητο υπολογιστη.
> ομως ειναι μεγαλη ειρωνεια τα ιδια αυτα ατομα για ενα πχ Νοκια η ericsson να δινουν 600-750 ευρω.
> Καλο ειναι ας σταματισει αυτη η καραμελα οτι ειναι ακριβο το iphone οταν στην αγορα κινητης τηλεφωνιας η μεση τιμη μιας συσκευης  ειναι 400-500 ευρω.
> Εδω μεσα υπαρχαν ατομα πχ που δωσανε πχ 750 ευρω για Ν95 με 1 GB μνημη.και τα ιδια ατομα σε 8 μηνες ξαναδωσανε παλι 700 ευρω για να παρουν το ιδιο μοντελο με 8GB.


Ποιος ειπε ακριβο το iphone και εδωσε παραπανω για Νοκια;
Μην τα γενικευουμε και ολα, 500€ ειναι πολλα για κινητο.

----------


## giannis42

> Ποιος ειπε ακριβο το iphone και εδωσε παραπανω για Νοκια;
> Μην τα γενικευουμε και ολα, 500€ ειναι πολλα για κινητο.


χμ...γιατι τα περισσοτερα κοστιζουν πανω απο 500??? :Twisted Evil:  :Thinking:

----------


## xolloth

ειναι ακριβο για 500 ευρω και για αυτα που προσφερει.
κινητα των 500 ευρω απο αλλεs εταιριεs ειναι πληρη.
αυτο εννοουν οσοι δεν δινουν τα 500 για το iphone.

----------


## DrEthernet

> ειναι ακριβο για 500 ευρω και για αυτα που προσφερει.
> κινητα των 500 ευρω απο αλλεs εταιριεs ειναι πληρη.
> αυτο εννοουν οσοι δεν δινουν τα 500 για το iphone.


Χμμμ...




> Εγώ πάντως θεωρώ άκρως εξωπραγματικό να δώσω 500€ γιά ένα κινητό όσο καλο και πρωτοπωριακό κι αν είναι όταν με αυτά τα χρήματα μπορώ να αγοράσω laptop.





> Ποιος ειπε ακριβο το iphone και εδωσε παραπανω για Νοκια;
> Μην τα γενικευουμε και ολα, 500€ ειναι πολλα για κινητο.

----------


## spartacus

> Ορισμενοι δεν πανε με τιποτα να δωσουνε 500 ευρω διοτι τα θεωρουν πολλα λεφτα και οπως λενε, μπορουν να αγορασουν φορητο υπολογιστη.
> ομως ειναι μεγαλη ειρωνεια τα ιδια αυτα ατομα για ενα πχ Νοκια η ericsson να δινουν 600-750 ευρω.
> Καλο ειναι ας σταματισει αυτη η καραμελα οτι ειναι ακριβο το iphone οταν στην αγορα κινητης τηλεφωνιας η μεση τιμη μιας συσκευης  ειναι 400-500 ευρω.
> *Εδω μεσα υπαρχαν ατομα πχ που δωσανε πχ 750 ευρω για Ν95 με 1 GB μνημη.και τα ιδια ατομα σε 8 μηνες ξαναδωσανε παλι 700 ευρω για να παρουν το ιδιο μοντελο με 8GB*.


και όλοι αυτοί τι ποσοστό αντιπροσωπεύουν στον Ελληνικό πληθυσμό; οταν υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες εργαζόμενοι με μισθούς των 700 euro όταν η φτώχεια ζει και βασιλέυει, όταν δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσοι (φαντάζομαι ότι ειναι η πλειοψηφεία) κάνει δευτερη δουλειά ή έχει δανειστεί απο τις τράπεζες όχι για να αγοράσει καταναλωτικά αγαθά αλλά για να επιβιώσει τότε ναι ειναι όχι απλώς ακριβό αλλά πανάκριβο,

----------


## pelasgian

> Βασικά όλα τα τηλέφωνα που κοστίζουν 500 ευρώ και πάνω (είναι πολλά, δεν είναι το iPhone μόνο) είναι μάλλον κακή επένδυση. Είναι σχεδόν ένας βασικός μισθός για μια συσκευή που θα κρατήσεις μόνο ένα - δύο χρόνια...


Σιγά μη τη κρατήσεις και τρία. Όλα αυτά τα status symbol, trendy icons και fashion show gadgets είναι για "χρήση" -> (καλή μου κοίτα τι κάνει το super wow τηλέφωνό μου, θες να έρθεις και στο σπίτι να σου δείξω τι κάνει και το μεγάλο το κομπιούτερ; ) όσο είναι trendy. 

ΕΜΟ (κρίμα) που αυτοί που θα τα πάρουν, δεν ξέρουν και τι να τα κάνουν. 

Πάντως το να έχεις τα emails σου οπουδήποτε υπάρχει wifi είναι πολύ χρήσιμο, γιατί αρκετές φορές σε γλυτώνουν από ΠΟΛΛΕΣ διαδρομές σε ένα information rich environment.

Long live the open hotspots.

----------


## Tiven

> @tiven
> Καλά, αφού κι εσύ έχεις iPhone.
> Με ποιόν είσαι?


Γιατί είπα τίποτα κακό για το iPhone βρε ?  :Razz: 
Απλά δεν θέλω να μου θίγουν την Sony  :ROFL:

----------


## ownagE_

> Γιατί είπα τίποτα κακό για το iPhone βρε ? 
> Απλά δεν θέλω να μου θίγουν την Sony


Ε είσαι απίστευτος.  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Κι εγώ είμαι κατά της Sony.

----------


## iloxos

έρχονται και άλλα εργαλεία: http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_touch_di...review-262.php

και λένε ακριβώς το ίδιο. δυσκολότερο στη χρήση OS, καλύτερη κάμερα/ηχεία, χειρότερος media layer, κτλ κτλ 

πάντως με εντυπωσίασε η κάμερα και η μπαταρία του omnia αν θα έδινα ποτε 700Ε για κινητό

είμαι πιο πολύ του 700 = 300Ε> SE C902 + 400> Eeepc 10... ανάγκες του καθένα είναι αυτές.


πάντως ωραία η σκυλο-συζήτηση. στα 145 ποστ είχε καμιά 10ριά άκρως ενδιαφέροντα :One thumb up:

----------


## xolloth

το omnia εχει 545 τα 8giga και 640 τα 16 giga.
ερχεται και το 5800 tube xpress music τηs νοκια που πεταει με 3,5"μονιτορ,3,2 καμερα κ.λ.π.
θα κυκλοφορησει πριν τα Χριστουγεννα και φυσικα θα ειναι πληρεs εφαρμογων.
οποτε πριν αγορασει καποιοs που ταλαντευεται εαν πρεπει να παρει το iphone η οχι,καλο θα ειναι να περιμενει και τα καινουργια.

----------


## Tiven

Να ρωτήσω κάτι........ 

από όλα αυτά τα καινούρια που βγαίνουν χάρη στο iPhone , έχει κανένα τους multi-touch ?

----------


## flamelab

Μόνο τα Windows Seven (στα χαρτιά + και μάλιστα για desktop εως και UMPC) έχουν Multi touch. Ουδένα OS (mobile --> Symbian, Windows Mobile) εκτός του MacOSX mobile (aka iPhone OS) δεν έχει multitouch τεχνολογία.

Και στην ουσία, clopycat θα'ναι το multitouch των Win7 αφού η τεχνολογία είναι copyrighted από παλιο project της Apple σε συνεργασία με μια εταιρεία που έφτιαχνε πληκτρολόγια χωρίς πλήκτρα (με πρώτο "multitouch" το να πατας Command + γράμμα  :Razz: )

Oταν βρω το λινκ για αυτό (υπαρχουν και video) θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## xolloth

παντωs ολα τα καινουργια που αναφερω παραπανω ,ειναι touchscreen.

----------


## DrEthernet

> παντωs ολα τα καινουργια που αναφερω παραπανω ,ειναι touchscreen.


Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά με το ψυγείο μου θα «παίζουν»;

Επίσης...

----------


## RyDeR

> Ωραία όλα αυτά αλλά με το ψυγείο μου θα «παίζουν».


 :Twisted Evil: 

 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## mrsaccess

> Μόνο τα Windows Seven (στα χαρτιά + και μάλιστα για desktop εως και UMPC) έχουν Multi touch. Ουδένα OS (mobile --> Symbian, Windows Mobile) εκτός του MacOSX mobile (aka iPhone OS) δεν έχει multitouch τεχνολογία.
> 
> Και στην ουσία, clopycat θα'ναι το multitouch των Win7 αφού η τεχνολογία είναι copyrighted από παλιο project της Apple σε συνεργασία με μια εταιρεία που έφτιαχνε πληκτρολόγια χωρίς πλήκτρα (με πρώτο "multitouch" το να πατας Command + γράμμα )
> 
> Oταν βρω το λινκ για αυτό (υπαρχουν και video) θα ενημερωσω.


Το surface τότε τι έχει; Η Apple έχει πατεντάρει κάποιες τεχνολογίες και τώρα προσπαθεί να πατεντάρει το όνομα multi-touch.  :Thumb down: 

Πάντως οι αντίστοιχες τεχνολογίες είναι πολλές από διάφορες εταιρείες. Η Apple ήταν η πρώτη που κατάφερε να την ενσωματώσει (ίσως να ήταν πως είχε και τα κότσια να το κάνει) σε τόσο μικρή συσκευή.
Όπως το WiiMote της Nintendo, δεν είναι η σούπερ τεχνολογία αλλά κανείς από τους άλλους δεν τόλμησε να την υλοποιήσει ως το βασικό τρόπο χειρισμού της παιχνιδομηχανής του.

----------


## xolloth

αυτα παιζουν με air-condition!

----------


## RyDeR

> αυτα παιζουν με air-condition!


 :What..?:   :What..?:

----------


## DrEthernet

Η κατάρευση του μύθου συνεχίζεται...

----------


## axinosgr

> Η κατάρευση του μύθου συνεχίζεται...


Ναι αλλά δεν μας διευκρινίζει πόσα κομμάτια πουλιούνται εντός Αμερικής και πόσα εκτός... :Thinking: 

Και εάν νομίζεις-ετε ότι αυτό δεν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο έχω να πω ότι επειδή τα Αμερικανάκια δεν γνωρίζουν τι εστί κινητή τηλεφωνία (με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις πάντα) όταν βλέπουν το iphone λογικό είναι να πέφτουν από τα σύννεφα και να νομίζουν ότι έρχεται η δευτέρα παρουσία βλέποντας το... :Twisted Evil: 

Και εάν πιστεύετε ότι λέω σαχλαμάρες δείξτε μου κάποιο κινητό που κάνει τρελές πωλήσεις στην Αμερική αντίστοιχες με το iphone...όχι τα ίδια νούμερα σε πωλήσεις αλλά ας πούμε να έρχεται 2ο ή 3ο σε πωλήσεις και θα καταλάβετε.... :Wink: 

Που μέχρι τώρα που μιλάμε και γράφουμε ακόμα αγοράζουν μοτορόλες που τα θεωρώ άντε να μη πω.... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Άντε κάποιος να έχει και κανένα blackberry... :Wink: 

Και όλα αυτά εξαρτώνται στο ότι δεν έχουν τεράστια αγορά η Αμερική στα κινητά όσο και να σας κάνει εντύπωση...εδώ χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα pager ή beeper όπως τα ονομάζουν... :ROFL: 

Για να σας δώσω μια εικόνα του τι συμβαίνει στην Αμερική, δείτε κάποια αποτελέσματα στα κινητά από τον μεγαλύτερο πωλητή πραγμάτων που δεν είναι άλλος από το γνωστό μας amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/HTC-Touch-Diam...0377632&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-I9008G...0377653&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-I90016...0377653&sr=8-4

Και όταν πουλιούνται τα άλλα smartphones σε αυτές τις τιμές, το μάρκετινγκ της Apple πετάει και το iphone πουλιέται σε εξευτελιστικές τιμές σαν smartphone σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα, όχι μόνο 8 εκατ. θα πουλήσει και 108 εκατ. να πουλήσει δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση... :Smile: 

Πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι τα iphones τα κατασκευάζει η foxconn (αυτό δεν το είχα ξανά ακούσει μέχρι τώρα).... :Thinking: , σαν εταιρεία δεν μου πολύ γεμίζει το μάτι απορώ με την apple πως την εμπιστεύθηκε.... :Thinking: 

Και για το τέλος ένα βιντεάκι δώρο για flame ή και όχι...... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXtEZBn4wp0

----------


## Tiven

> Και για το τέλος ένα βιντεάκι δώρο για flame ή και όχι......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXtEZBn4wp0


Άθλια κατάσταση. 
Τέτοια video βλέπω και απελπίζομαι όλο και περισσότερο για τον κόσμο που ζω.


Αν και κατέχω iPhone αλλά ποτέ δεν ήμουν fanboy , δείτε και αυτό εδώ :
http://apcmag.com/iphone_3g_problems_just_wont_die.htm

----------


## pelasgian

Μετά το pocket rocket άλλος ένας καταπληκτικός όρος έρχεται από την αμερική (και δεν αναφέρομαι στο iFag ή το iSuck. 

SUCH CROWD PLEASERS...

στα ελληνικά πουλ'μουρ!

----------


## Frontier

Η μοναδική χρήση που έχει το iPhone 3G για εμένα, είναι αυτή.

"Ένα μήλο την ημέρα, τον γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα"  :Laughing:

----------


## xolloth

ηδη ο ντοροs επαψε,αυτο ηταν ,οσοι ηταν να το παρουν το πηραν,δεν νομιζω οτι ειχε καποια ιδιαιτερη επιτυχια στην Ελλαδα.
παμε για αλλα.

----------


## guzel

σιγα τον μυθο, 
το iphone θα παει να το αγορασει ενα παιδακι που δεν ξερει και πολλα.πιστευω μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα θα κατεβει η τιμη του

εγω θα επαιρνα το htc diamond αλλα δεν εχει μεσα gps χαρτη και πρεπει να πληρωσεις +150ε δλδ 749ε

----------


## skipper1967

> Θες να σου κάνω ένα demo? Δουλεύει άψογα με τον Exchange του γραφείου.
> 
> "More enterprises are adopting Macs, and the iPhone may pull new sales faster than any possible Apple business marketing strategy. Not that Apple has one."
> Πηγή.


Ελπίζω να μην δουλεύει με POP3 για να κατεβάζει τα mail τοπικά στη συσκευή. Αν θέλεις δώσε μας περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον τρόπο σύνδεσης με τον Exchange Server γιατί με ενδιαφέρει. Τα μηνύματα μένουν στην database του Exchange?

----------


## Tiven

> σιγα τον μυθο, 
> το iphone θα παει να το αγορασει ενα παιδακι που δεν ξερει και πολλα.πιστευω μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα θα κατεβει η τιμη του
> 
> εγω θα επαιρνα το htc diamond αλλα δεν εχει μεσα gps χαρτη και πρεπει να πληρωσεις +150ε δλδ 749ε


Όχι δεν θα το αγοράσει ένα παιδάκι που δεν ξέρει και πολλά , θα το αγοράσει κάποιος που το θέλει. 

Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου να στέλνω MMS,Τραγούδια και διάφορα με bluetooth και ότι άλλο δεν κάνει το iPhone ενώ τα άλλα το κάνουν. Γουστάρω όμως να έχω τον καλύτερο browser που υπάρχει σε κινητό , συσκευή με wifi , να παίρνει προγράμματα/παιχνίδια , να είναι γρήγορο , πολύ εύκολο και βολικό στην χρήση , κλπ. 

Κατάλαβες λοιπόν ότι είναι ανάλογα τις ανάγκες του καθενός και όχι για παιδάκια ? 
Επίσης , πως μπορείτε να κρίνετε οι περισσότεροι κάτι πριν να το έχετε δοκιμάσει για πάνω από μερικές μέρες ? Διαβάζετε να πούμε 5-10 sites και όλοι γίνατε ειδικοί. Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για τα άτομα στο forum , αλλά γενικότερα.

Ωραία να πει κάποιος "α το iphone δεν έχει mms ούτε στέλνει τραγούδια ,κλπ , δεν μου κάνει/δεν μου αρέσει". Το "είναι για παιδάκια που δεν ξέρουν πολλά" είναι απλά ανόητο.

----------


## mrsaccess

Στις ιστοσελίδες που παρακολουθεί το cnet το iPhone έχει πιάσει πλέον ένα σταθερό ποσοστό 0.6%!

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει καν λόγος να παραθέσει κάποιος επιχειρήματα για τους browsers των υπόλοιπων κινητών. Ιδού η ρόδος κυρία Nokia, κυρία HTC και λοιπές!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ελπίζω να μην δουλεύει με POP3 για να κατεβάζει τα mail τοπικά στη συσκευή. Αν θέλεις δώσε μας περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον τρόπο σύνδεσης με τον Exchange Server γιατί με ενδιαφέρει. Τα μηνύματα μένουν στην database του Exchange?


Ναι. More info...

----------


## guzel

> Όχι δεν θα το αγοράσει ένα παιδάκι που δεν ξέρει και πολλά , θα το αγοράσει κάποιος που το θέλει. 
> 
> Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου να στέλνω MMS,Τραγούδια και διάφορα με bluetooth και ότι άλλο δεν κάνει το iPhone ενώ τα άλλα το κάνουν. Γουστάρω όμως να έχω τον καλύτερο browser που υπάρχει σε κινητό , συσκευή με wifi , να παίρνει προγράμματα/παιχνίδια , να είναι γρήγορο , πολύ εύκολο και βολικό στην χρήση , κλπ. 
> 
> Κατάλαβες λοιπόν ότι είναι ανάλογα τις ανάγκες του καθενός και όχι για παιδάκια ? 
> Επίσης , πως μπορείτε να κρίνετε οι περισσότεροι κάτι πριν να το έχετε δοκιμάσει για πάνω από μερικές μέρες ? Διαβάζετε να πούμε 5-10 sites και όλοι γίνατε ειδικοί. Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για τα άτομα στο forum , αλλά γενικότερα.
> 
> Ωραία να πει κάποιος "α το iphone δεν έχει mms ούτε στέλνει τραγούδια ,κλπ , δεν μου κάνει/δεν μου αρέσει". Το "είναι για παιδάκια που δεν ξέρουν πολλά" είναι απλά ανόητο.


εγω το εχω δοκιμασει. μονο απο εμφανιση λεει.. τι παιχνιδια θα παιξεις αφου δεν εχει java.ουτε πλοηγηση gps εχει ,ουτε ραδιοφωνο ,ουτε mms ,η ταχυτητα του ειναι πολυ χαμηλη και και και

----------


## DrEthernet

> εγω το εχω δοκιμασει. μονο απο εμφανιση λεει.. *τι παιχνιδια θα παιξεις* αφου δεν εχει java.ουτε πλοηγηση gps εχει ,ουτε ραδιοφωνο ,ουτε mms ,η ταχυτητα του ειναι πολυ χαμηλη και και και


http://toucharcade.com/

----------


## Tiven

> εγω το εχω δοκιμασει. μονο απο εμφανιση λεει.. τι παιχνιδια θα παιξεις αφου δεν εχει java.ουτε πλοηγηση gps εχει ,ουτε ραδιοφωνο ,ουτε mms ,η ταχυτητα του ειναι πολυ χαμηλη και και και


Εγώ προσωπικά αυτή την στιγμή έχω πάρα πολλά παιχνίδια. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι java τα παιχνίδια ξέρεις. Έχω επίσης και αρκετά 3D παιχνίδια , όπως το Quake.

Τι λέει , βάζεις σε κανα "καλό" κινητό παιχνίδια με τέτοια γραφικά ? Ή δεν το σηκώνει ?

Η ταχύτητά του είναι πολύ χαμηλή ? Ποια ταχύτητά του δηλαδή ? Του κινητού ή στο internet ? Γιατί του κινητού από την 1.1.2 firmware και μετά όλο ανεβαίνει.

----------


## yiannis_1

Δεν εχει νόημα αυτό το νήμα.
Απλά κάποιοι οι οποίοι δεν εχουν i-phone ή δεν συμπαθούν την apple λένε εδω μέσα το κοντό τους και το μακρύ τους.
Εγω απλά δεν εχω και σας ζηλεύω εσας που έχετε. 
Χτες ήμουν στο πλάισιο και εριξα και μια ματιά στο htc diamond.
Απλά μου φάνηκε φτωχός συγκενής.
Μικρότερη οθόνη που δε δουλεύεται με καμία δύναμη με το δάχτυλο και γενικότερα user interface που προσπαθεί να αντιγράψει αλλά δε τα καταφέρνει το iphone.
To multitouch του iphone  η ms δεν εχει καταφέρει να το περάσει ούτε στα vista της με 2 mouse και τώρα ξεκινάει τς προσπάθειες να το εφαρμόσει με διάφορα projects οπως αυτό εδω. Microsoft surface computing το εχει ονομάσει.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbqS9...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ftJhDBZqss

Εσεις με τα windows mobile είσαστε χρόνια πίσω σε interface καταλαβετέ το...
Και αυτό που δεν εχω καταλάβει είναι το απο πότε η ms έγινε προστάτης των φτωχών με τα crackarismena προγράμματα.
Ξυπνάτε ρεεεεεε.

Πάρτε και ενα κομματάκι απο την κιθαρούλα του iphone να μείνετε κόκκαλο.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSYiz...eature=related
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## DrEthernet

Live your myth in adslgr.com!

Tο adslgr είναι iPhone optimized!
Μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη με περίμενε όταν άνοιξα τον Safari στο iPhone και έδωσα για «συντεταγμένες» το adslgr.com. Το αγαπημένο μας forum είναι iPhone optimized για όσους από εμάς ζούμε το μύθο μας!

----------


## RyDeR

> Live your myth in adslgr.com!
> 
> Tο adslgr είναι iPhone optimized!
> Μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη με περίμενε όταν άνοιξα τον Safari στο iPhone και έδωσα για «συντεταγμένες» το adslgr.com. Το αγαπημένο μας forum είναι iPhone optimized για όσους από εμάς ζούμε το μύθο μας!


Confirmed.

 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 


Τέλειο!  :Respekt:

----------


## nnn

Κάποιος πολύ ψηλά ιστάμενος (παραπάνω δεν πάει  :Razz: ) φρόντισε για αυτό.

----------


## haHa

Ωραιο , αλλα δεν δουλευει το normal version..
Το παταω και μου φορτωνει παλι την iphone optimized σελιδα..

Επισης, επειδη δεν το εψαξα και πολυ, εχουμε προσβαση στον πινακα ελεγχου χρηστη ? Γιατι λιγο που κοιταξα δεν τον βρηκα!

----------


## Tiven

Μόνο εγώ είμαι ο ανώμαλος και πάντα προτιμώ την έκδοση για υπολογιστή κάθε φορά σε όλα τα sites (όταν είναι διαθέσιμη η optimized) ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Clouseau

Το iPhone έχει mms με το SwirlyMMS. Και video recorder έχει το Cycorder. Τέλος. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Tiven

> Το iPhone έχει mms με το SwirlyMMS. Και video recorder έχει το Cycorder. Τέλος.


Το cycorder , καλό.

Αν είναι όμως να πληρώνω τον κάθε ένα για τις ελλείψεις του iPhone (MMS για παράδειγμα) , να το χέσω το Swirly. Tέλος.

----------


## guzel

> Εγώ προσωπικά αυτή την στιγμή έχω πάρα πολλά παιχνίδια. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι java τα παιχνίδια ξέρεις. Έχω επίσης και αρκετά 3D παιχνίδια , όπως το Quake.
> 
> Τι λέει , βάζεις σε κανα "καλό" κινητό παιχνίδια με τέτοια γραφικά ? Ή δεν το σηκώνει ?
> 
> Η ταχύτητά του είναι πολύ χαμηλή ? Ποια ταχύτητά του δηλαδή ? Του κινητού ή στο internet ? Γιατί του κινητού από την 1.1.2 firmware και μετά όλο ανεβαίνει.


το θεμα ειναι να παιρνει java..java δεν ειναι μονο παιχνιδια αλλα και εφαρμογες και φυσικα δωρεαν... μιλαω για ταχυτητα ιντερνετ

ο φιλος που λεει για το htc δεν υπαρχει μετρο συγκρισης τοσο τεχνικα οσο και σε δυνατοτητες.το ανεφερα για την τιμη του αντι καποιος να παρει την πατατα ας βαλει περισσοτερα χρηματα και να παρει το htc


*ουτε* mms ,java,gps πλοηγο ,ηχογραφηση κλησεων,Τ9 ,βιντεο κληση, *2mpixels* χωρις ζοομ και και και ... 

δε λεω απο εμφανιση σκιζει αλλα τι να το κανεις

----------


## yiannis_1

Σε μερικά πράγματα πρέπει να είσαι αντικειμενικός. 
Αν πιστεύεις πως η java είναι η καλύτερη γλώσσα για να γράφεις εφαρμογές και νομίζεις ότι αυτές είναι σοβαρής ποιότητας, τότε το HTC είναι το κινητό που χρειάζεσαι... 
Αν σου αρέσουν οι εφαρμογές σου να ναι βράχος να εχουν εμφάνιση που αρμόζει στο 2008 και να εκμεταλλεύονται το hardware σου τέλεια καλύτερα να ανοίξεις τα μάτια σου.
Σαν gadjet το iphone δεν παίζεται και είναι πραγματικά το μόνο στο οποίο με την οθόνη αφής του κάνεις τα πάντα οπως πρέπει.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο πως η συσκευή απο κουμπιά εχει μόνο ενα back button.




> mms ,java,gps πλοηγο ,ηχογραφηση κλησεων,Τ9


Σε αμερικάνικο σπασμένο ipod πρώτης γενιάς που είδα όλα αυτά υπήρχαν.
Εκτός του Τ9 το οποίο αν δεις το virtual keyboard του ipod θα καταλάβεις ότι δε χρειάζεται.
Κρίμα που δεν πήρα και εγω τότε που μου το έφερναν 270ευρό.. :Sorry: 

Αν τώρα θες κάτι που να κάνει σκόνη το iphone τότε δες αυτό.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI

----------


## BlindG

Η apple, εδώ και χρόνια το μόνο που κατασκευάζει είναι ΚΑΛΕΣ ηλεκτρικές κουζίνες.

Οι υπολογιστές της και τα λοιπά προϊόντα της, μόνο με οικιακές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, μπορούν να συγκριθούν. Μου φαίνεται ΑΔΙΑΝΟΗΤΟ, στον κόσμο των υπολογιστών να αγοράζω μια συσκευή AS-IS που δεν επιδέχεται ΚΑΜΙΑ επέμβαση από εμένα.
Πού είναι η ελευθερία του να φέρεις αυτό που έχεις στα μέτρα ΣΟΥ?

Μόνο τις ηλεκτρικές μου συσκευές δέχτηκα να πάρω έτσι.

Και όσο και αν καφχιέται η μηλοπαραγωγός (γιατί μόνο μήλα ξέρει να φτιάχνει, τα ξυνόμηλα είναι για άλλους... μπλιάχ  :Razz: ), για το λειτουργικό της, την καμηλοπάρδαλη-κλόουν, αν στο σύστημά της, αλλάξω ΜΙΣΗ τρίχα, τότε ο κλόουν της, θα αφήσει μια τέτοια βρωμερή  (ξέρετε τι) που θα αναγκαστώ να το πετάξω έξω από το παράθυρο.

Η θυσία της ελευθερίας του χρήστη ("μπορείς να έχεις ΜΟΝΟ αυτό το hardware, ΜΟΝΟ αυτό το software") για να αποκτήσει μια -λειτουργικά καλή- ηλεκτρική μπανιέρα, κάνει τον κάτοχό της να μοιάζει με παιδάκι που το εντυπωσιάζουνε τα λαμπιόνια (sic).






Το παραπάνω post, είναι universal για ΟΛΕΣ τις συσκευές της μηλοπαραγωγού καμηλοπάρδαλης. Από τους χαρακτηρισμούς των ιδιοκτητών, εξαιρούνται ΜΟΝΟ αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα μηχανήματα για ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ χρήση (είναι γνωστό πως σε τομείς όπως ο σχεδιασμός, τα μηχανήματά της, υπερτερούν των αντίστοιχων "ανοιχτών" pc).


Για να πιάσουμε τώρα και το παρδαλόφωνο:
(Προσωπικά ΔΕΝ θα έδινα 600Ε για μια συσκευή που θα μου έπεφτε κάθε 3 και λίγο και ΟΥΤΕ θα πρόσεχα ένα κινητό σαν τα μάτια μου.)

- Τι θα πει "δεν ενδιαφέρεται" ο κάθε καραγκιόζης (γιατί περι καραγκιόζη πρόκειται) για free/open  εφαρμογές? Μήπως ενδιαφέρεται η M$? Όχι. Όμως εκεί τρέχουν.
Ή μήπως φοβάται πως ένα script-kiddie μπορεί να θέσει σε κίνδυνο το "υπέροχο" καμηλοπαρδαλολειτουργικό του που ΜΟΝΟ τον εαυτό του μπορεί να κοιτάζει στον καθρέφτη? Ας έφτιαχνε ένα λειτουργικό που να ήταν ασφαλέστερο και ας μην πουλούσε mini ηλεκτρικές μπανιέρες!

- Δεν είμαι υπέρ της πειρατείας ούτε έχω ξεσκίσει τα p2p αλλά το drm είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες $#@*#@$ στον κόσμο της πληροφορικής, αφού δυσκολεύει ΜΟΝΟ τους ΝΟΜΙΜΟΥΣ ιδιοκτήτες ενώ οι παράνομοι μπορούν να αλλωνίζουν.

- Για το gps έχει δίκιο ο sonic. Ακόμα και με την GSM τεχνολογία μπορεί να γίνει τριγωνικά εύρεση ενός τηλεφώνου. Μην ξεχνάτε το κυψελωτό δίκτυο. Επίσης, τα κινητά, όσο έχουν μπαταρία πάνω τους, ακόμα και κλειστά, εκπέμπουν σαν "φάρος".
ΠΑΡ'ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ, η διαδικασία για να βρεις ένα GSM τηλέφωνο είναι αρκετά δυσκολότερη από το να βρείς μια GPS μπανιέρα, οπότε πάλι άδικο έχει η μηλοπαραγωγός. Γιατί να τους διευκολύνουμε??????

- ΔΕΝ παίζουν ανοιχτά formats????????????  Δηλαδή αν εγώ έχω τη συλλογή μου σε OGG θα πρέπει να χάσω το χρόνο μου και τη ζωή μου (δηλαδή να είμαι αποκλειστικά φοιτητής ή εισοδηματίας και χωρίς οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις) για να μετατρέψω τη συλλογή μου σε mp3?????? Τον κακό τους τον καιρό!!!!!!!!!!

- ΔΕΝ παίρνει πρόσθετη μνήμη ?????????????? Και 1TB μνήμη να είχε, εφόσον το κινητό μου των 44Ε παίρνει μινι καρτούλες, ΑΠΑΙΤΩ από τη μπανιέρα των 600 να μου φτιάχνει ΚΑΙ καφέ που δεν πίνω. Όχι απλά να παίρνει πρόσθετη μνήμη!!!!!

Ώχου με την μηλοπαραγωγό πάλι ασχολούμαι. Πάω να τσακωθώ πουθενά αλλού....

----------


## iloxos

> Η apple, εδώ και χρόνια το μόνο που κατασκευάζει είναι ΚΑΛΕΣ ηλεκτρικές κουζίνες.
> 
> Οι υπολογιστές της και τα λοιπά προϊόντα της, μόνο με οικιακές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, μπορούν να συγκριθούν. Μου φαίνεται ΑΔΙΑΝΟΗΤΟ, στον κόσμο των υπολογιστών να αγοράζω μια συσκευή AS-IS που δεν επιδέχεται ΚΑΜΙΑ επέμβαση από εμένα.
> Πού είναι η ελευθερία του να φέρεις αυτό που έχεις στα μέτρα ΣΟΥ?
> 
> Μόνο τις ηλεκτρικές μου συσκευές δέχτηκα να πάρω έτσι.
> 
> Και όσο και αν καφχιέται η μηλοπαραγωγός (γιατί μόνο μήλα ξέρει να φτιάχνει, τα ξυνόμηλα είναι για άλλους... μπλιάχ ), για το λειτουργικό της, την καμηλοπάρδαλη-κλόουν, αν στο σύστημά της, αλλάξω ΜΙΣΗ τρίχα, τότε ο κλόουν της, θα αφήσει μια τέτοια βρωμερή  (ξέρετε τι) που θα αναγκαστώ να το πετάξω έξω από το παράθυρο.


 :Thinking:  Εσύ δεν τρέχεις ΧΡ απο μια μητρική καρφωμένη στο πλάι απο το γραφείο σου; 

Όλοι βρίζουμε το drm. Δεν σημαίνει οτι η λεοπάρδαλη+24ρης είναι φόλες. Μην τρελαθούμε.

.............

Το κινητό καλό είναι - όπως και το touch diamont, omnia κτλ -  για όποιον δίνει 600Ε και θέλει κάτι παραπάνω απο το κινητό του.

Οι λοιποί βολευόμαστε με ότι γουστάρουμε.

----------


## DrEthernet

@BlindG Στο καλό...

----------


## RyDeR

Παίδες πάντως, έχω 2 φίλους που πήραν το HTC Diamond πριν ούτε ένα μήνα.


Για ένα περίεργο λόγο, ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 2 ΤΟΥΣ (εσάς που σας αρέσει αν θέλετε κανένα πείτε μου). Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ποιο δύσχρηστο OS για κινητό απο τα Windows. Πραγματικά.  :Thumb down: 


Πήγαμε χθές και είδαμε το iPhone 3G στην ΔΕΘ, περιττό να πώ οτι θέλω ΚΑΙ αυτό - ΚΑΙ στα 2 χρώματα.

----------


## iloxos

> Παίδες πάντως, έχω 2 φίλους που πήραν το HTC Diamond πριν ούτε ένα μήνα.
> 
> Για ένα περίεργο λόγο, ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 2 ΤΟΥΣ (εσάς που σας αρέσει αν θέλετε κανένα πείτε μου). Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ποιο δύσχρηστο OS για κινητό απο τα Windows. Πραγματικά. 
> 
> Πήγαμε χθές και είδαμε το iPhone 3G στην ΔΕΘ, περιττό να πώ οτι θέλω ΚΑΙ αυτό - ΚΑΙ στα 2 χρώματα.


To HTC Diamond είναι για επαγγελματίες. Όχι για 17χρονους μαθητές που βλέπουν ταινίες στα θρησκευτικά ή εμένα που το θέλω για τον ίδιο λόγο όταν κάνω ταξίδια...

Γιατί το αγόρασαν; Τί περίμεναν; Πού δεν τους κάλυψε; :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

> To HTC Diamond είναι για επαγγελματίες. Όχι για 17χρονους μαθητές που βλέπουν ταινίες στα θρησκευτικά ή εμένα που το θέλω για τον ίδιο λόγο όταν κάνω ταξίδια...
> 
> Γιατί το αγόρασαν; Τί περίμεναν; Πού δεν τους κάλυψε;


Και για τον επιχειρηματία όμως, πάλι είναι απίστευτα δύσχρηστο. 

Που δηλαδή θα του χρησιμέψει του επιχειρηματία;  :Thinking:

----------


## iloxos

> Και για τον επιχειρηματία όμως, πάλι είναι απίστευτα δύσχρηστο. 
> 
> Που δηλαδή θα του χρησιμέψει του επιχειρηματία;


Στο ότι κουβαλάει φορητό pc μαζί του. Άλλο media-player κινητό και άλλο business κινητό. Συγκρίνεις την χρήση ps3 με κανονικό pc για ένα επαγγελματία. Το ps3 εύχρηστο είναι αλλά του είναι επίσης και άχρηστο.

----------


## SpyDerMan

Απλά μόδα είναι το iphone ρε παιδιά... είναι εφετζίδικο, ο Έλληνας (όπως και ο Αμερικανός) γουστάρει το εφέ, και είναι μια υστερία που θα περάσει... (ελπίζω...)

----------


## RyDeR

> Απλά μόδα είναι το iphone ρε παιδιά... είναι εφετζίδικο, ο Έλληνας (όπως και ο Αμερικανός) γουστάρει το εφέ, και είναι μια υστερία που θα περάσει... (ελπίζω...)


Προτιμάς δηλαδή το δύσχρηστο; Που σου βγαίνει ο κ@λος για να κάνεις ένα απλό πράγμα ε;  :Thinking:

----------


## iloxos

Σε κανα 2ρι χρόνια το iphone θα κυκλοφορεί παντού ως φορητός media-player και θα κάνει παπάδες. Για την ωρα μια χαρά είναι.

Συμφωνώ για το εφέ. Εδώ κυκλοφορούν 17χρονα με κινητά που κοστίζουν βασικό μισθό...

........Auto merged post: iloxos πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Προτιμάς δηλαδή το δύσχρηστο; Που σου βγαίνει ο κ@λος για να κάνεις ένα απλό πράγμα ε;


Δεν καταλαβαίνεις γιατί το χρειάζομαι και πώς το δουλεύω. 99,9% οι χρήστες του diamont ΔΕΝ θα δούνε βίντεο, ούτε θα τραβήξουν φωτογραφίες. Θα τρέχουν όπως επαγγελματική εφαρμογή πάνω

Και μένα με βολεύει και το λίνουξ και το iphone σαν ευχρηστία αλλά δεν μπορώ να φάω ψωμί απο αυτά - για την ώρα.
Άρα για την ώρα είναι *χόμπι* για μένα

----------


## Tiven

> Παίδες πάντως, έχω 2 φίλους που πήραν το HTC Diamond πριν ούτε ένα μήνα.
> 
> 
> Για ένα περίεργο λόγο, ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 2 ΤΟΥΣ (εσάς που σας αρέσει αν θέλετε κανένα πείτε μου). Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ποιο δύσχρηστο OS για κινητό απο τα Windows. Πραγματικά. 
> 
> 
> Πήγαμε χθές και είδαμε το iPhone 3G στην ΔΕΘ, περιττό να πώ οτι θέλω ΚΑΙ αυτό - ΚΑΙ στα 2 χρώματα.


Πόσο το πουλάνε αλήθεια ?

----------


## RyDeR

> Πόσο το πουλάνε αλήθεια ?


Ούτε αυτοί δεν ξέρουν, πόσο να δώσεις αυτό το κινητό που είναι σε υπερ-άριστη κατάσταση και το έχεις ένα μήνα;  :Thinking: 




> Και μένα με βολεύει και το λίνουξ και το iphone σαν ευχρηστία αλλά δεν μπορώ να φάω ψωμί απο αυτά - για την ώρα.
> Άρα για την ώρα είναι *χόμπι* για μένα


Έτσι πάω πάσο. 

Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι η έλλειψη εφαρμογών.  :Thinking:

----------


## yiannis_1

> To HTC Diamond είναι για επαγγελματίες.


Σιγά μην είναι και για τον Πάππα Ιωάννη Παύλο.
Εσύ πιστεύεις πως ο σοβαρός μπιζνεσμαν που είναι στα 50+ εχει χρόνο να ασχολείτε με γραφίδες και εικονιδιάκια.

Και αυτό και το iphone στο ίδιο κοινό απευθύνονται στους gadjetakides και σε όσους γουστάρουν βαρβάτα παιχνιδάκια στο φορητό τους τηλέφωνο :ROFL:  :ROFL: . και είναι διατεθειμένοι και απο το υστέρημα τους ακόμα να διαθέσουν για την συσκευή των ονείρων τους.
Αυτοί οι τύποι λιώνουν τις συσκευές και τις εκμεταλλεύονται στο 100%

Επίσης ενδιαφέρουν τον  μπιζνεσμαν που είναι στα 25+.
Οχι τον αυτοδημιούργητο ομως. Αυτόν που βρήκε την μπίζνα έτοιμη,(νεόπλουτο συνήθως) που για πρώτο κάρο του είχε το S2000 για να μην κακομάθει με Porsche απο τα 18 και κατεβάζει με τα τελάρα τα λουλούδια στα μπουζούκια για να κάνει εντύπωση στην ξανθιά μπίμπο. Γι αυτόν δεν εχουν σημασία ούτε η δυνατότητες ούτε η gadjeτοφάση. Σημασία εχει να εχει το ακριβότερο και το σπανιότερο και γενικότερα αυτό που δε μπορεί να εχεις εσυ και εγω και γενικότερα όποιος δουλεύει για βιοποριστικούς λόγους. Αρωστημένη φάση αφου συνήθως τεχνολογικά διαμάντια χαραμίζονται στα χέρια τύπων που ούτε sms δεν μπορούν να γράψουν, και νομίζουν πως αξίζουν παράσημο όταν και αν καταφέρουν να κάνουν video call.
Συνήθως αυτοί αγοράζουν HTC λόγω της σπανιώτητας οπως προείπα... 

Ο βαρβάτος επιχειρηματίας, αν κυκλοφορεί με κάτι, και δεν είναι χαμένος σε meeting, σε τηλέφωνα, σε δημόσιες σχέσεις και σε 12-14ωρα εργασίας στο γραφείο του θα κυκλοφορεί με λαπτοπάκι 10ιντσο γιατί μόνο απο εκει γίνεται βαριά δουλειά...

----------


## Tiven

> Ούτε αυτοί δεν ξέρουν, πόσο να δώσεις αυτό το κινητό που είναι σε υπερ-άριστη κατάσταση και το έχεις ένα μήνα; 
> 
> 
> 
> Έτσι πάω πάσο. 
> 
> Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι η έλλειψη εφαρμογών.


To ανταλλάζω με το iPhone μου πες τους  :Razz: 

Σοβαρά τώρα , δεν θα με χαλούσε αν φυσικά πάρω το 16GB (ΟΧΙ ΤΟ 3G!).  :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

> Ο βαρβάτος επιχειρηματίας αν κυκλοφορεί με κάτι θα κυκλοφορεί με λαπτοπάκι 10ιντσο γιατί μόνο απο εκει γίνεται βαριά δουλειά


Εδώ μάλιστα.  :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

> Εσύ δεν τρέχεις ΧΡ απο μια μητρική καρφωμένη στο πλάι απο το γραφείο σου;


 :Worthy:  καλή μνήμη  :Worthy: 
Το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα ήταν το κοτέτσι μου (aka βρωμόπουλο aka πιγκουίνος) και όχι παραθύρια  :Wink: 






> Όλοι βρίζουμε το drm. Δεν σημαίνει οτι η λεοπάρδαλη+24ρης είναι φόλες. Μην τρελαθούμε.


Να μην τρελλαθούμε, όχι  :Smile: 
Γι'αυτό δεν παίρνουμε μήλα για το σπίτι  :Smile: 
(παράξενο ακούστηκε...   :Thinking:  τα μήλα είναι πολύ νόστιμα  :Thumbs up:  )
Είπα κάτι ΠΟΛΥ συγκεκριμένο για την καμηλοπάρδαλη:
Καλή σταθερή αλλά φτιαγμένη, κομμένη και ραμμένη μόνο για ΕΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ set hardware. Οτιδήποτε άλλο... άντε γειά.
Όπως είπα, έτσι δουλεύουν μόνο οι ηλεκτρικές μπανιέρες  :Smile: 





> Το κινητό καλό είναι - όπως και το touch diamont, omnia κτλ -  για όποιον δίνει 600Ε και θέλει κάτι παραπάνω απο το κινητό του.
> 
> Οι λοιποί βολευόμαστε με ότι γουστάρουμε.


Αλήθεια είναι αυτό, γι'αυτό δήλωσα οτι εγώ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν θα έδινα τόσα για ένα κινητό. Όμως, έκανα και σχόλια πάνω στα features του, καθεαυτά, τα οποία... εσύ, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι μηλοπαραγωγοί (βλ. dr Ethernet από κάτω) περάσατε στο ντούκου  :Smile: 





> @BlindG Στο καλό...


.... :Crying:   :Crying: 
Να σας γράφω κι'όλας ή να μη σας γράφω?  :Crying: 

Αστείο δεν είναι πως, τα επιχειρήματα (πέρα από τα αστειάκια) μένουν αναπάντητα, γιατί πολύ απλά ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν απαντήσεις σε αυτά?  :Smile:

----------


## iloxos

> Σιγά μην είναι και για τον Πάππα Ιωάννη Παύλο.
> Εσύ πιστεύεις πως ο σοβαρός μπιζνεσμαν που είναι στα 50+ εχει χρόνο να ασχολείτε με γραφίδες και εικονιδιάκια.


Οι 50ρηδες χασάπηδες ή χοντρέμποροι μπορεί. 50ρηδες μηχανικοί σε θέση χωρίς φορητό Pc/mobile δεν παίζουν. Στην εταιρία μου έχουν οι περισσότεροι απο 2-3.




> Επίσης ενδιαφέρουν τον  μπιζνεσμαν που είναι στα 25+.
> Οχι τον αυτοδημιούργητο ομως. Αυτόν που βρήκε την μπίζνα έτοιμη,(νεόπλουτο συνήθως) που για πρώτο κάρο του είχε το S2000 για να μην κακομάθει με Porsche απο τα 18 και κατεβάζει με τα τελάρα τα λουλούδια στα μπουζούκια για να κάνει εντύπωση στην ξανθιά μπίμπο. Γι αυτόν δεν εχουν σημασία ούτε η δυνατότητες ούτε η gadjeτοφάση. Σημασία εχει να εχει το ακριβότερο και το σπανιότερο και γενικότερα αυτό που δε μπορεί να εχεις εσυ και εγω και γενικότερα όποιος δουλεύει για βιοποριστικούς λόγους. Αρωστημένη φάση αφου συνήθως τεχνολογικά διαμάντια χαραμίζονται στα χέρια τύπων που ούτε sms δεν μπορούν να γράψουν, και νομίζουν πως αξίζουν παράσημο όταν και αν καταφέρουν να κάνουν video call.
> Συνήθως αυτοί αγοράζουν HTC λόγω της σπανιώτητας οπως προείπα...


Πού το βλέπεις το κακό;;; Δηλαδή ο έχων-χαρτί να μην  έχει κινητό έστω και για φιγούρα; (άσε που παίζουν custom μάρκες που δεν βλέπουμε προς τα έξω). Είσαι ζηλόφθονος. Αν δεν ήταν και οι λεφτάδες θα μίλαγες με πλαστικό κύπελλο και σπάγκο




> Ο βαρβάτος επιχειρηματίας αν κυκλοφορεί με κάτι θα κυκλοφορεί με λαπτοπάκι 10ιντσο γιατί μόνο απο εκει γίνεται βαριά δουλειά


Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά αν κάνεις τη δουλειά σου με 100γραμ *άνετα* γιατί να δώσεις λεφτά για το eeepc ή ένα 2χίλιαρο 10ρι λάπτοπ;;; Δεν κάνει κανείς ΒΑΡΙΑ δουλειά (θα πάρει ένα αέρο) αλλά θα δει τί τρέχει μέσα σε ένα λεπτό στην off sore εταιρία χωρίς πρόβλημα.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: iloxos πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να μην τρελλαθούμε, όχι 
> Είπα κάτι ΠΟΛΥ συγκεκριμένο για την καμηλοπάρδαλη:
> Καλή σταθερή αλλά φτιαγμένη, κομμένη και ραμμένη μόνο για ΕΝΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ set hardware. Οτιδήποτε άλλο... άντε γειά.
> Όπως είπα, έτσι δουλεύουν μόνο οι ηλεκτρικές μπανιέρες


Το μηχάνημα όμως σκίζει ότι βρει μπροστά του. Ακριβό πολύ όμως αλλιώς θα είχα απο 2...
Εμένα μόνο το drm και το κόστος με κολλάει. :Thumb down: 




> Αλήθεια είναι αυτό, γι'αυτό δήλωσα οτι εγώ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση δεν θα έδινα τόσα για ένα κινητό. Όμως, έκανα και σχόλια πάνω στα features του, καθεαυτά, τα οποία... εσύ, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι μηλοπαραγωγοί (βλ. dr Ethernet από κάτω) περάσατε στο ντούκου


Δεν είμαι μηλοπαραγωγός. Τα 600Ε για το κάθε κινητό τα δουλεύω με 12-16ωρα τη μέρα και τα πονάω (πονάω και στη πραγματικότητα αφού έπαθα ζημιά και στα 2 χέρια απο τη δουλειά...). Αν τα ακουμπάω κάπου (μηχανή, γυναίκα, κτλ) φροντίζω να τ' αξίζει.

----------


## BlindG

Οτι τεχνολογικά είναι στην αιχμή της εποχής της, είναι η μηλοπαραγωγός.
Όμως, δεν παύει να φτιάχνει μπανιέρες. ΠΟΛΥ καλές μπανιέρες, αλλά μπανιέρες  :Smile:  Γι'αυτό είπα πως αυτοί που κάνουν μπάνιο επαγγελματικά, πρέπει να τις παίρνουν  :Smile: 

Για 'μένα (υποκειμενικό μέρος), δεν πιστεύω οτι τα αξίζει, αλλά αυτό είναι πέραν των επιχειρημάτων (αντικειμενικό μέρος) για τη συσκευή καθεαυτή.

----------


## yiannis_1

> 50ρηδες μηχανικοί σε θέση


Businesman είπες γιατί το αλλάζεις τώρα. :Razz: 

Γενικά φαίνεται να παίρνεις παραδείγματα απο το χώρο και το περιβάλλον σου και να θεωρείς τον πραγματικό κόσμο μεγέθυνση του μικρόκοσμού σου.




> 50ρηδες μηχανικοί σε θέση χωρίς φορητό Pc/mobile δεν παίζουν. Στην εταιρία μου έχουν οι περισσότεροι απο 2-3


Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό που λες ισχύει για 50ρηδες μηχανικούς σε θέση. :Razz: 




> Πού το βλέπεις το κακό;;; Δηλαδή ο έχων-χαρτί να μην έχει κινητό έστω και για φιγούρα; (άσε που παίζουν custom μάρκες που δεν βλέπουμε προς τα έξω). Είσαι ζηλόφθονος. Αν δεν ήταν και οι λεφτάδες θα μίλαγες με πλαστικό κύπελλο και σπάγκο


Εδω οι απόψεις μας διαφέρουν ριζικά. Δεν είπα και αυτοί οι λίγοι που τα εχουν να μη τα ξοδεύουν. 
Μίλησα για μια καλλύτερη δικαιώτερη μοιρασιά του πλούτου, και για νεοπλουτισμό και επίδειξη.
Αν υπήρχαν κάποια πράγματα και είχαμε εξαλλειψει κάποια άλλα τότε θα υπήρχε σίγουρα περισσότερος πλούτος να κινείτε για συσκευές πραγματικά τεχνολογικές και χρήσιμες και οχι ποζέρικες για να το πω στην αργκό.

----------


## xenofstratigos

εγω δεν το εχω δουλεψει αλλα μαρεσει πολυ και θα το επερνα αν δεν ειχα δει στo site της vodafone τα χαρακτηριστικα του σε συγκριση με το N95 8GB του οποιου ειμαι κατοχος και δεν εχουν καμια σχεση 
το iphone ειναι εντυπωσιακο αλλα σχετικα με το Ν95 8GB ειναι μια βλακεια και μιση .

----------


## SpyDerMan

> Προτιμάς δηλαδή το δύσχρηστο; Που σου βγαίνει ο κ@λος για να κάνεις ένα απλό πράγμα ε;


Αν τα Ν95, Ν96 θεωρούντα δύσχρηστα... ναι... προτιμώ... και μόνο για το μέγεθός του, δε θα έπαιρνα iphone... γούστα...

----------


## iloxos

> Businesman είπες γιατί το αλλάζεις τώρα.Γενικά φαίνεται να παίρνεις παραδείγματα απο το χώρο και το περιβάλλον σου και να θεωρείς τον πραγματικό κόσμο μεγέθυνση του μικρόκοσμού σου.


Δεν έχω δει diamond, iphone στη λαική...




> Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό που λες ισχύει για 50ρηδες μηχανικούς σε θέση.


και μεις βολευόμαστε. που να τρέχεις να ανοίξεις pc όταν είσαι μέσα στο τραμ...




> Εδω οι απόψεις μας διαφέρουν ριζικά. Δεν είπα και αυτοί οι λίγοι που τα εχουν να μη τα ξοδεύουν. 
> Μίλησα για μια καλλύτερη δικαιώτερη μοιρασιά του πλούτου, και για νεοπλουτισμό και επίδειξη.
> Αν υπήρχαν κάποια πράγματα και είχαμε εξαλλειψει κάποια άλλα τότε θα υπήρχε σίγουρα περισσότερος πλούτος να κινείτε για συσκευές πραγματικά τεχνολογικές και χρήσιμες και οχι ποζέρικες για να το πω στην αργκό.


Αν είχες ΕΣΥ το χαρτί θα ήθελες να έχουν οι "πτωχοί" (εμείς δηλαδή) το ίδιο με σένα;;; Οι χριστιανοί μας τέλειωσαν το 33μΧ.

Οι ποζέρικες συσκευές για λεφτάδες (Mac, 8800GTX, κάμερες στα αμάξια, τζετ κινητήρες κτλ) φέρνουν τεχνολογία. 
99% θα βολευόμασταν με το Nokia 3310 με ποδήλατο και με το ΚΤΕΛ.

----------


## DrEthernet

> ...Οι ποζέρικες συσκευές για λεφτάδες (Mac, 8800GTX, κάμερες στα αμάξια, τζετ κινητήρες κτλ) φέρνουν τεχνολογία. 
> 99% θα βολευόμασταν με το Nokia 3310 με ποδήλατο και με το ΚΤΕΛ...


Δεν υπάρχουν ποζέρικες συσκευές. Υπάρχουν εργαλεία. Πόζερ είναι αυτός που κουβαλάει ένα σφυρί για να το παίξει μάστορας χωρίς να ξέρει να καρφώσει. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δίνουν παραπάνω χρήματα για συσκευές διότι αξιοποιούν αυτό το παραπάνω που τους δίνουν οι συσκευές.

----------


## iloxos

> Δεν υπάρχουν ποζέρικες συσκευές. Υπάρχουν εργαλεία. Πόζερ είναι αυτός που κουβαλάει ένα σφυρί για να το παίξει μάστορας χωρίς να ξέρει να καρφώσει. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δίνουν παραπάνω χρήματα για συσκευές διότι αξιοποιούν αυτό το παραπάνω που τους δίνουν οι συσκευές.


είπε το ποζέρι... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

πλάκα κάνω. φυσικά και τα έξτρα χρησιμοποιούνται. αλλά πόσοι νομίζεις που παίρνουν Iphone/Diamond το θέλουν για δουλειά;;; 

Όπως είδαμε τα παίρνουν πιτσιρίκια για φιγούρα στο σχολείο...ήμαρτον!!!

----------


## DrEthernet

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος παίρνει τι. Ο καθένας με τα λεφτά του και τι ζωή του κάνει ότι καταλαβαίνει.
Ακούω συνέχεια  πως «€500 είναι πολλά για ένα τηλέφωνο». Προφανώς όποιος αγοράσει το iPhone, η οποιοδήποτε άλλο smartphone, απλά για να παίρνει τηλέφωνο μόνο smart δεν είναι.

----------


## iloxos

> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος παίρνει τι. Ο καθένας με τα λεφτά του και τι ζωή του κάνει ότι καταλαβαίνει.
> Ακούω συνέχεια  πως «€500 είναι πολλά για ένα τηλέφωνο». Προφανώς όποιος αγοράσει το iPhone, η οποιοδήποτε άλλο smartphone, απλά για να παίρνει τηλέφωνο μόνο smart δεν είναι.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  σωστός

φίλε εσύ γιατί το θες τελικά; εγώ το σκέφτομαι για φορητό Media player :Thinking:

----------


## DrEthernet

Βάση προτεραιότητας:
Browsing παντού και πάντα(γι' αυτό και δεν πήρα το 1ο iPhone), music player, email, calendar + address book, χάρτης και για να δω και καμιά σειρά στο αεροπλάνο... Α, κι αφού παίρνει και τηλέφωνο, δε χρειάζεται να κουβαλάω 2 συσκευές...

----------


## iloxos

> Βάση προτεραιότητας:
> Browsing παντού και πάντα(γι' αυτό και δεν πήρα το 1ο iPhone), music player, email, calendar + address book, χάρτης και για να δω και καμιά σειρά στο αεροπλάνο... Α, κι αφού παίρνει και τηλέφωνο, δε χρειάζεται να κουβαλάω 2 συσκευές...


 :One thumb up: 

και γω για το ίδιο το βλέπω αλλά θα ήθελα να παίρνει κανα εμπορικό πρόγραμμα...γι αυτό κοιτάω και το diamond/omnia αν δεν πάρω το C902 που είναι 100% πάνω στις ανάγκες μου για την ώρα (μουσική + φωτό)

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> To HTC Diamond είναι για επαγγελματίες. Όχι για 17χρονους μαθητές που βλέπουν ταινίες στα θρησκευτικά ή εμένα που το θέλω για τον ίδιο λόγο όταν κάνω ταξίδια...
> 
> Γιατί το αγόρασαν; Τί περίμεναν; Πού δεν τους κάλυψε;


O επαγγελματίας δεν έχει δικαίωμα στο ΚΑΛΟ user interface; :Ρ

Αυτή είναι μία κλασσική δικαιολογία υπέρ των windows mobile, που απλά δεν στέκει. Ότι και να πει κανείς, το GUI των WM είναι υπερβολικά out-of-date (και η απόδειξη αυτού είναι όλα τα 3rd party shells που βγαίνουν για να το μπαλώσουν). 

Μπορούν να ειπωθούν πολλά για το iPhone (περί ελευθερίας στο development, DRM στα τραγούδια και κάποιον ελλείψεων λειτουργικότητας), αλλά δεν μπορεί κάνεις να πει ότι δεν είναι εύκολο και γρήγορο στη χρήση...Και εδώ που τα λέμε, αν ο επαγγελματίας θέλει να τσεκάρει ένα iMap mailbox και να βλέπει τα news από το cnn, μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει το iPhone (να μπορούσες να κάνεις edit/attach office docs, και θα ήταν άψογο...).

----------


## xolloth

ta 500 ευρω για κινητο ,δεν ειναι πολλα,ειναι μια μεση τιμη για ενα καλο κινητο,αλλα ειναι πολλα για το iphone.
γιαυτο πολλα παιδια παραπανω λενε οτι ειναι ακριβο.
ειναι ακριβο για αυτα που προσφερει.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μπορούν να ειπωθούν πολλά για το iPhone (περί ελευθερίας στο development, DRM στα τραγούδια και κάποιον ελλείψεων λειτουργικότητας), *αλλά δεν μπορεί κάνεις να πει ότι δεν είναι εύκολο και γρήγορο στη χρήση*...Και εδώ που τα λέμε, αν ο επαγγελματίας θέλει να τσεκάρει ένα iMap mailbox και να βλέπει τα news από το cnn, μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει το iPhone (να μπορούσες να κάνεις edit/attach office docs, και θα ήταν άψογο...).


Πόση ώρα χρειάζεται άραγε για να γράψεις 2 email και 1 sms με την γραφίδα...

----------


## iloxos

> O επαγγελματίας δεν έχει δικαίωμα στο ΚΑΛΟ user interface; :Ρ
> 
> Αυτή είναι μία κλασσική δικαιολογία υπέρ των windows mobile, που απλά δεν στέκει. Ότι και να πει κανείς, το GUI των WM είναι υπερβολικά out-of-date (και η απόδειξη αυτού είναι όλα τα 3rd party shells που βγαίνουν για να το μπαλώσουν).


ναι αλλά βλέπεις βάσεις ...




> Μπορούν να ειπωθούν πολλά για το iPhone (περί ελευθερίας στο development, DRM στα τραγούδια και κάποιον ελλείψεων λειτουργικότητας), αλλά δεν μπορεί κάνεις να πει ότι δεν είναι εύκολο και γρήγορο στη χρήση...Και εδώ που τα λέμε, αν ο επαγγελματίας θέλει να τσεκάρει ένα iMap mailbox και να βλέπει τα news από το cnn, μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει το iPhone (να μπορούσες να κάνεις edit/attach office docs, και θα ήταν άψογο...).


ναι αλλά δε βλέπεις βάσεις

........Auto merged post: iloxos πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ta 500 ευρω για κινητο ,δεν ειναι πολλα,ειναι μια μεση τιμη για ενα καλο κινητο,αλλα ειναι πολλα για το iphone.
> γιαυτο πολλα παιδια παραπανω λενε οτι ειναι ακριβο.
> ειναι ακριβο για αυτα που προσφερει.


ρε φίλε αν πουλήσεις και το άλλο καράβι δώσε και μένα κανα 500ρικο... :Razz: 

500 ευρώ είναι 70% του βασικού και μισθός κοντά 50,000 ατόμων σε stage. μην τρελαθούμε.

σε λίγο θα μπει κανένας εδωμέσα και θα μας λέει οτι και αυτά φτηνά είναι http://www.dialaphone.co.uk/blog/?p=73 αλλά ακριβά για τις δυνατότητες τους... :Whistle: 

σαν εργαλείο είναι σε μέση τιμή - σαν κινητό είναι πανάκριβο. να θυμίσω οτι υπάρχουν κινητά με 20Ε..

----------


## DrEthernet

Δείτε και τα 3. iPhone 3g v HTC Touch Diamond v Samsung Omnia:
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Πόση ώρα χρειάζεται άραγε για να γράψεις 2 email και 1 sms με την γραφίδα...


Περισσότερη από χρειάζεσαι με QWERTY keypad (soft ή hard) με σωστό auto completion/correction. Και δεν είναι μόνο εκεί το θέμα. Το κυρίως πρόβλημα είναι ότι χρειάζεσαι την γραφίδα για να πλοηγηθείς στα menu της συσκευής. Τα drop down boxes και τα arrow bars ΔΕΝ έχουν φτιαχτεί για να τα χειρίζεται κάποιος με το δάχτυλο σε μικρές οθόνες.






> ναι αλλά δε βλέπεις βάσεις


Θέμα εφαρμογής είναι αυτό...όχι πρόβλημα του λειτουργικού. Θα βγει κάποια στιγμή dbms client  και θα τις δεις και τις βάσεις  :Wink:

----------


## xolloth

> ναι αλλά βλέπεις βάσεις ...
> 
> 
> 
> ναι αλλά δε βλέπεις βάσεις
> 
> ........Auto merged post: iloxos πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


εγω δεν αναφερθηκα στο αν μπορει να το παρει καποιοs που παιρνει 700 ευρω και ειναι φυσικο να μην το παιρνει.
αναφερθηκα στιs τιμεs που υπαρχουν στην χωρα μαs για τα καλα κινητα,τιμεs που αρχιζουν απο 400 ευρω μεχρι 700 ,για να μην βαλω και τα κριβοτερα που φθανουν μεχρι 1000 ευρω.
με βαση αυτεs τιs τιμεs ,ειναι μια λογικη τιμη για καλο κινητο,αλλα ακριβο για αυτα που προσφερει που κινητα με πιο πολλεs εφαρμογεs ειναι φθηνοτερα.
οσον αφορα τα καραβια μου,οταν τα πουλησω θα σου κανω δωρο το δικο μου κινητο που ειναι και πανακριβο,ενα cect p168c των 139 ευρω.
δεν θα σε ξεχασω, θα σε προτιμησω.

----------


## SpyDerMan

Σιγά βρε παιδιά μην αρχίζετε τις ειρωνείες... Η καλύτερη δουλειά είναι να τα παίρνεις με επιδοτήσεις... εγώ μαζεύω 2-3 επιδοτήσεις λόγω εταιρίας και παίρνω κάτι καλό... υπό άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα σκεφτόμουν καν να αγοράσω κάτι τόσο ακριβό... με βρίσκει σύμφωνο η άποψη ότι είναι μέγιστη βλακεία να χαλάς τόσα λεφτά για κινητό... ας φτιάχνει και πιτόγυρα...

----------


## bandit4

δεν θα χαρακτηριζα βλακεια το να χαλασεις τοσα λεφτα σε κινητο. απλα εμενα προσωπικα μου κανει "καπως" (οπως ειπωθηκε και πιο πανω) να ξερω οτι αυτο το μαραφετι ειναι ο μισθος μου.

----------


## iloxos

> αναφερθηκα στιs τιμεs που υπαρχουν στην χωρα μαs για τα καλα κινητα,τιμεs που αρχιζουν απο 400 ευρω μεχρι 700 ,για να μην βαλω και τα κριβοτερα που φθανουν μεχρι 1000 ευρω.


*τα κινητά κάνουν απο 20 μέχρι 100 ευρώ.*

*οι φωτογραφικές και τα ipod που παίρνουν και τηλ μέχρι 300.* 

*μετά υπάρχουν και υπολογιστές που παίρνουν και τηλ σε πιο ακριβές τιμές.*

*γι΄αυτό λέω οτι ένας βασικός για υπολογιστή τσέπης που παίρνει και τηλ είναι υπερβολή εκτός και αν πραγματικά το χρειάζεσαι.*




> οσον αφορα τα καραβια μου,οταν τα πουλησω θα σου κανω δωρο το δικο μου κινητο που ειναι και πανακριβο,ενα cect p168c των 139 ευρω.δεν θα σε ξεχασω, θα σε προτιμησω.


άντε ρε αδερφέ και έχουμε και αφραγκίες!!! πολλές γυναίκες στην αθήνα = πολλά έξοδα  :Razz: 

μη μου παρεξηγιέσαι - ολόκληρη γλώσσα σου έβγαλα!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

πλάκα πλάκα ο κλώνος τί λέει; άλλοι λένε καλά και άλλοι τα θάβουν  :Thinking:

----------


## alexisazen

Ο μύθος όχι μόνο δεν καταρίπτεται αλλά πλέον έχει μπει και στους κόλπους τησ εκκλησίας:

Σε παπά το πρώτο «ελληνικό» iPhone!

----------


## xolloth

ο κλωνοs παει μια χαρα και ασε τουs αλλουs να τον θαβουν.
η εκδοση C που ειναι και η τελευταια ,εχει λυσει ολα τα προβληματα που ειχαν οι προηγουμενεs.
ασε που εχω λυσει το θεμα τηs μπαταριαs μια για παντα,αφου με τιs 2 1800αρεs μπαταριεs που εχει και φορτιζονται ξεχωριστα απο το κινητο,ποτε δεν θαχειs προβλημα φορτισηs.
ασε που με τα 2 ταυτοχρονα νουμερα ,εχω βολευτει πολυ.
και χιλια αλλα δυο πραγματα που κανει ο κλωνοs.
εγω το εχω πει απο τοτε που το πηρα ,εαν μου κρατησει 1-1,5 χρονο,μονο κινεζικα θα παιρνω,τερμα τα 500αρια που εδινα για τιs γνωστεs μαρκεs και τα αλλαζα καθε εξαμηνο και εχανα ενα καρο λεφτα.

----------


## iloxos

Off Topic





> ο κλωνοs παει μια χαρα και ασε τουs αλλουs να τον θαβουν.
> η εκδοση C που ειναι και η τελευταια ,εχει λυσει ολα τα προβληματα που ειχαν οι προηγουμενεs.
> ασε που εχω λυσει το θεμα τηs μπαταριαs μια για παντα,αφου με τιs 2 1800αρεs μπαταριεs που εχει και φορτιζονται ξεχωριστα απο το κινητο,ποτε δεν θαχειs προβλημα φορτισηs.
> ασε που με τα 2 ταυτοχρονα νουμερα ,εχω βολευτει πολυ.
> και χιλια αλλα δυο πραγματα που κανει ο κλωνοs.
> εγω το εχω πει απο τοτε που το πηρα ,εαν μου κρατησει 1-1,5 χρονο,μονο κινεζικα θα παιρνω,τερμα τα 500αρια που εδινα για τιs γνωστεs μαρκεs και τα αλλαζα καθε εξαμηνο και εχανα ενα καρο λεφτα.


σ'ευχαριστώ! :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ο μύθος όχι μόνο δεν καταρίπτεται αλλά πλέον έχει μπει και στους κόλπους τησ εκκλησίας:
> 
> Σε παπά το πρώτο «ελληνικό» iPhone!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## alexisazen

Μη γελάς ο μητροπολίτης Λάρισας τον επέπληξε δριμύτατα για τον "έκλυτο" βίο του!!

----------


## guzel

> Μη γελάς ο μητροπολίτης Λάρισας τον επέπληξε δριμύτατα για τον "έκλυτο" βίο του!!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


*Spoiler:*




			Ο Μητροπολίτης Λαρίσης και Τυρνάβου επέπληξε ιερωμένο, γιατί αγόρασε πρώτος το νέο κινητό τηλέφωνο iPhone.

Συγκεκριμένα, ο νεαρός παπάς ήταν ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που έσπευσαν σε κατάστημα της Λάρισας να αγοράσει το νέο τηλέφωνο, την πρώτη ημέρα της κυκλοφορίας του. Έξω από το κατάστημα υπήρχε ουρά και οι υπόλοιποι άνθρωποι λόγω σεβασμού, του παραχώρησαν τη σειρά τους, με αποτέλεσμα να το αγοράσει πρώτος, ανάμεσα σε 4.000 Έλληνες που έτρεξαν συνολικά, να αποκτήσουν το πανάκριβο γκάτζετ.    

Αυτό, ως φαίνεται, δυσαρέστησε το Μητροπολίτη, ο οποίος επέπληξε τον ιερωμένο, τονίζοντάς του ότι πρέπει να είναι πιο σεμνός, αφού το συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο είναι αρκετά ακριβό.
		


καλα του εκανε η αληθεια ειναι

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Μιλάμε για τον μητροπολίτη με τα άμφια αξίας 600.000 ευρώ.

Είπε στον νέο "φάε όσα οικόπεδα θες, αλλά να είσαι ταπεινός μπροστά στα κορόϊδα"

----------


## Adriano7

Ρε παιδια μη λέτε σαχλαμαρες. Το iPhone δεν ειναι 100% κινητό, περισσότερο gadget είναι, που ειναι ΚΑΙ κινητό. Τα μειονέκτηματα του για μένα μόνο είναι έλλειψη κάμερας μπροστα και η έλειψη flash. 
     Προσωπικά έχω το πρώτο iPhone jailbroken στην 1.1.4
   Αυτο που αναφέρει ο φίλος περι αγοράς εφαρμογών δεν ισχύει καθως απ τον installer βάζεις απειρα προγράμματα δωρεάν.
 Ελληνικά ήδη υπάρχουν στον Installer και είναι πραγματικά πολύ ευχρηστα και λειτουργικά.
Η οθόνη ειναι πραγματικά εξαιρετικης ακριβειας στο θέμα του touchscreen και πολυ υψηλής αναλυσης. Μπορείς να δείς βίντεο σε φοβερή ποιότητα (για κινητο) και να απολαύσεις το σερφάρισμα στο ιντερνετ. Δεν ειναι σαν αλλα κινητα με την οθονουλα τους και τα κουμπια που σου βγάζουν τη παναγία για να καταλάβεις τι βλέπεις.
Τα μηνυματα μπορεις να τα γράψεις σε ελαχιστα δευτερόλεπτα λόγω της φοβερής ακριβειας του touch πληκτρολογίου, ενω εχει ΚΑΙ αναφορα στο greek keyboard της mediaweb η' και χωρις αυτο αμα βάλεις καποιους χαρακτήρες στην αρχη του μηνυματος
Μπορεις να βλέπεις βιντεο απο Youtube και να τα κατεβάζεις χωρις να χάνεις καθόλου σε ποιότητα (φαινονται καλύτερα και απο υπολογιστή), μπορώ να κατεβάζω τραγούδια με το Soulseek, ΕΧΩ βίντεο απεριόριστο (χαρη στον installer), google maps, messenger και ότι αλλο πρόγραμμα μπορεί να φανταστεί ο καθένας.
Όσον αφορά την κάμερα, ναι είναι 2mp μονο, ναι δέν έχει flash, όμως η ποιότητα που βγάζει τις φωτογραφίες όταν υπάρχει φωτισμός είναι τέλεια.
Επίσης, ναι δεν μπορώ να στείλω photo me bluetooth, αλλα μπορώ να τη στείλω με mail η' να τη σηκώσω κατευθείαν στο facebook για παράδειγμα.
Ναι  δεν στέλνει video me bluetooth αλλα μπορώ με ένα κλικ να τα ανεβάσω στο youtube.
Σε όλα αυτα βάλτε και το ipod και τα 8 η 16 GB μνήμης (για κάποιους που είπαν για κάρτα μνήμης)

Εκτός όλων τον παραπάνω, αυτο που κάνει πραγματικά το iPhone να είναι μια γενιά μπροστά απο τα υπόλοιπα κινητά-gadget είναι ότι είναι πάρα πολυ ευχρηστο και χαίρεσε να το δουλεύεις.

 (μιλάω πάντα για το iPhone το πρώτο και όχι για το 3G, που πάντως πάνω κάτω είναι ίδια απλα στο καινούριο ακόμα δεν έχουν βγεί όλα αυτα που απολαμβάνουμε στο πρώτο)

----------


## ESP1982

Αν και λίγο παλιό (αναφέρεται στο πρώτο iPhone), ένα συγκριτικό test με το Nokia E70.  :Razz:   :Razz:  

Μέσα στην καφρίλα, έχει απίστευτα σωστά points.  :Laughing:  

Παρακαλώ κάντε και scroll κάτω κάτω να δείτε και τον πίνακα.  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## DrEthernet

Ἀλώπηξ λιμώττουσα, ὡς ἐθεάσατο ἀπό τινος ἀναδενδράδος βότρυας κρεμαμένους, ἠβουλήθη αὐτῶν περιγενέσθαι καὶ οὐκ ἠδύνατο. Ἀπαλλαττομένη δὲ πρὸς ἑαυτὴν εἶπεν· "Ὄμφακές εἰσιν." Οὕτω καὶ τῶν ἀνθρώπων ἔνιοι τῶν πραγμάτων ἐφικέσθαι μὴ δυνάμενοι δι' ἀσθένειαν τοὺς καιροὺς αἰτιῶνται.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αμήν  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Αἰσώπου Μῦθος;

----------


## DrEthernet

> Αμήν 
> 
> Αἰσώπου Μῦθος;


Αλώπηξ και βότρυς  :Wink:

----------


## jazzu4ia

κανε ρε μεγαλε δόκτωρα μια εξπλανεϊσον + για μας που ήμαστανε της 1ης Δέσμης !

----------


## DrEthernet

> κανε ρε μεγαλε δόκτωρα μια εξπλανεϊσον + για μας που ήμαστανε της 1ης Δέσμης !


_Ἀλώπηξ λιμώττουσα, ὡς ἐθεάσατο ἀπό τινος ἀναδενδράδος βότρυας κρεμαμένους, ἠβουλήθη αὐτῶν περιγενέσθαι καὶ οὐκ ἠδύνατο. Ἀπαλλαττομένη δὲ πρὸς ἑαυτὴν εἶπεν· "Ὄμφακές εἰσιν." Οὕτω καὶ τῶν ἀνθρώπων ἔνιοι τῶν πραγμάτων ἐφικέσθαι μὴ δυνάμενοι δι' ἀσθένειαν τοὺς καιροὺς αἰτιῶνται._

Όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jazzu4ia

οσα δε φτανει η αλεπου ...
τα φτανει η καμηλοπαρδαλη !

----------


## RyDeR

> Ναι  δεν στέλνει video me bluetooth αλλα μπορώ με ένα κλικ να τα ανεβάσω στο youtube.


Πως;  :Thinking:

----------


## kover

Τι πως? wi-fi

----------


## RyDeR

> Τι πως? wi-fi


Με ποιο πρόγραμμα ανεβάζετε τα Videos;  :Thinking:

----------


## Adriano7

Απο το iphone video recorder, κλικ πανω στο video, share, upload to youtube or send by email

----------


## RyDeR

> Απο το iphone video recorder, κλικ πανω στο video, share, upload to youtube or send by email


Ωραία, δεν το ήξερα για αυτό ρωτάω. Δουλεύω και το CyCorder κιόλας...  :Smile:

----------


## duende

> Αν και λίγο παλιό (αναφέρεται στο πρώτο iPhone), ένα συγκριτικό test με το Nokia E70.   
> 
> Μέσα στην καφρίλα, έχει απίστευτα σωστά points.  
> 
> Παρακαλώ κάντε και scroll κάτω κάτω να δείτε και τον πίνακα.


looool  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## vosk

Ωραια !!! Δεν εχει blutooth αλλα δεν πειραζει γιατι μπορει με (third party application  :Wink: ) να ανεβασει βιντεο στο bluetooth. Αρα μαζευονται δυο με iphone, στελνει ο ενας το βιντεο στο youtube,(~20$) και μετα ο αλλος το κατεβαζει (~20$) απο την αλλη, και ταυτοχρονα επωφελειται και η κοινοτητα του youtube! Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει! Ποιος χρειαζεται την ευκολια των ad hoc bluetooth συνδεσεων!!!! ΟΧΙΙ!!! Εγω θελω να το πληρωσω για να το νιωσω στο πετσι μου.

Σοβαρα τωρα... ΜΗΝ ξαναγραψετε την λεξη bluetooth. ποτε ΠΟΤΕ *ΠΟΤΕ*. Στο σπιτι του κρεμασμενου δεν μιλανε για σκοινι.

----------


## mrsaccess

Μην κοιτάς στην Ελλάδα. Στο εξωτερικό το iPhone συνοδεύεται από unlimited data plans. Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια ούτε ο Steve Jobs δεν μπορεί να πετύχει αυτό που θέλει...

ΥΓ. Για την ιστορία το N73 μου ανεβάζει photo στο flickr και βίντεο στο youtube από τη μαμά του.  :Smile:

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Σοβαρα τωρα... ΜΗΝ ξαναγραψετε την λεξη bluetooth. ποτε ΠΟΤΕ *ΠΟΤΕ*. Στο σπιτι του κρεμασμενου δεν μιλανε για σκοινι.



++

Μην το συζητάμε...καλό και χρυσό το iPhone, αλλά κάποια κομμάτια του είναι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ κουτσουρεμένα για να είναι ικανοποιημένη η AT&T και οι λοιποί telcos (πχ bluetooth file transfers, bluetooth tethering κλπ).

Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι το tethering app που είχε βγει στο app store το κατέβασε η Apple.


PS: Για μας τους κατόχους, βγήκε η 2.1.0  :Smile:

----------


## Tiven

> ++
> 
> Μην το συζητάμε...καλό και χρυσό το iPhone, αλλά κάποια κομμάτια του είναι ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ κουτσουρεμένα για να είναι ικανοποιημένη η AT&T και οι λοιποί telcos (πχ bluetooth file transfers, bluetooth tethering κλπ).
> 
> Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι το tethering app που είχε βγει στο app store το κατέβασε η Apple.
> 
> 
> PS: Για μας τους κατόχους, βγήκε η 2.1.0


Καμιά σοβαρή βελτίωση ?

Γιατί από την 1.1.4 που πήγα στην 2.0.2 μου φαίνεται ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ αργό.
Δεν είναι ιδέα μου , δεν έχει πάει κάτι στραβά - είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ αργό σε σχέση με την 1.1.4

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Καμιά σοβαρή βελτίωση ?
> 
> Γιατί από την 1.1.4 που πήγα στην 2.0.2 μου φαίνεται ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ αργό.
> Δεν είναι ιδέα μου , δεν έχει πάει κάτι στραβά - είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ αργό σε σχέση με την 1.1.4


Δεν προλαβαίνω να την βάλω τώρα (flash + resynch θέλουν αρκετή ώρα). Το βραδάκι θα την δω.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Καμιά σοβαρή βελτίωση ?
> 
> Γιατί από την 1.1.4 που πήγα στην 2.0.2 μου φαίνεται ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ αργό.
> Δεν είναι ιδέα μου , δεν έχει πάει κάτι στραβά - είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ αργό σε σχέση με την 1.1.4


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει πάει κάτι στραβά; Δοκιμάσαμε τις ίδιες λειτουργίες με το δικό μου (iPhone G3 2.0.2) κι ενός φίλου που του φάνηκε αργό το δικό μου (αυτός έχει το 1ο με 1.1.4) και δεν υπήρχε διαφορά στην απόκριση. Κάναμε άνοιγμα κλείσιμο εφαρμογών, πληκτρολόγηση κτλ...

(Τώρα γίνεται το installation της 2.1)

----------


## Frontier

> (Τώρα γίνεται το installation της 2.1)


Για τι μέγεθος flash ROM update μιλάμε;
Απλά ως σύγκριση με κάποια PPCs.

----------


## DrEthernet

237.8Mb

----------


## Tiven

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει πάει κάτι στραβά; Δοκιμάσαμε τις ίδιες λειτουργίες με το δικό μου (iPhone G3 2.0.2) κι ενός φίλου που του φάνηκε αργό το δικό μου (αυτός έχει το 1ο με 1.1.4) και δεν υπήρχε διαφορά στην απόκριση. Κάναμε άνοιγμα κλείσιμο εφαρμογών, πληκτρολόγηση κτλ...
> 
> (Τώρα γίνεται το installation της 2.1)


Τι να σου πω φίλε μου , δοκίμασα 4-5 φορές με το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. 

Για πες μας εντυπώσεις με την 2.1 όταν τελειώσεις  :Smile:

----------


## RyDeR

Άντε να βγεί το Unlock της 2.1 να την καρφώσω στο κινητό!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Βέβαια πιστεύω οτι θα αργήσει, κάπου διάβασα οτι το iTunes8 είναι anti-pwn.  :Razz:  Πρέπει να τα patchάρουν.

----------


## Adriano7

> Ωραια !!! Δεν εχει blutooth αλλα δεν πειραζει γιατι μπορει με (third party application ) να ανεβασει βιντεο στο bluetooth. Αρα μαζευονται δυο με iphone, στελνει ο ενας το βιντεο στο youtube,(~20$) και μετα ο αλλος το κατεβαζει (~20$) απο την αλλη, και ταυτοχρονα επωφελειται και η κοινοτητα του youtube! Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει! Ποιος χρειαζεται την ευκολια των ad hoc bluetooth συνδεσεων!!!! ΟΧΙΙ!!! Εγω θελω να το πληρωσω για να το νιωσω στο πετσι μου.
> 
> Σοβαρα τωρα... ΜΗΝ ξαναγραψετε την λεξη bluetooth. ποτε ΠΟΤΕ *ΠΟΤΕ*. Στο σπιτι του κρεμασμενου δεν μιλανε για σκοινι.


Με wi-fi δε νομίζω να χρεώνεσαι κατι...

........Auto merged post: Adriano7 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει πάει κάτι στραβά; Δοκιμάσαμε τις ίδιες λειτουργίες με το δικό μου (iPhone G3 2.0.2) κι ενός φίλου που του φάνηκε αργό το δικό μου (αυτός έχει το 1ο με 1.1.4) και δεν υπήρχε διαφορά στην απόκριση. Κάναμε άνοιγμα κλείσιμο εφαρμογών, πληκτρολόγηση κτλ...
> 
> (Τώρα γίνεται το installation της 2.1)



Το iphone 3g είναι λίγο ποιο γρήγορο απ το πρώτο, γι αυτο δεν κατάλαβες διαφορα

----------


## Frontier

> 237.8Mb


Wow!
Συμπιεσμένη ή ασυμπίεστη;

Να το διατυπώσω και αλλιώς: πόσο χώρο καταλαμβάνει το λειτουργικό σύστημα στη συσκευή για να είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό (μιλάω πάντα χωρίς δεδομένα του χρήστη);

........Auto merged post: Frontier πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Με wi-fi δε νομίζω να χρεώνεσαι κατι...


Υπήρχε ένα θέμα με το WiFi: το iPhone εσφαλμένα μπαίνει σε 3G/GPRS λειτουργία μεταφοράς δεδομένων και δρομολογεί αιτήματα μεταφοράς δεδομένων μέσω 3G αντί WiFi. Αυτό είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν χρεώσεις, ενώ οι χρήστες νόμιζαν ότι χρησιμοποιείται το WiFi.

Πραγματικά άσχημο bug, ελπίζω να μην την πατήσει κανείς και να το διορθώσουν σύντομα.
Αν και χρησιμοποιώ Windows Mobile συσκευές - δυστυχώς το iPhone δεν με έχει πείσει - είναι κρίμα μια αρκετά αξιόλογη συσκευή σαν αυτό να ταλανίζει τους χρήστες του με τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## RyDeR

Ούτε το 2.1 FW δεν έχει υποστήριξη Ελληνικών...  :Sad: 


Τώρα μου την έσπασε άγρια.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν πειράζει, είμαστε αγγλομαθείς  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*iPhone 2.1 Firmware Fixes 6 Security Issues*

----------


## Tiven

Εγώ έτσι και αλλιώς παντού και πάντα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιώ οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα  :Laughing: 

Είναι σοβαροί όμως ? Κυκλοφορούν ένα κινητό χωρίς υποστήριξη γλώσσας της χώρας ?  :Evil:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί αυτά φίλε Tiven. Σίγουρα κάποτε στο μέλλον θα βγει FW που θα υποστηρίζει ελληνικά. Η Vodafone ποντάρισε στην διαφήμιση και δεν την χάλασε καθόλου. Αυτή η κατάσταση με το 3G δυστυχώς μου θυμίζει τους ινδιάνους με τα καθρεπτάκια.  :Thumb down:

----------


## DrEthernet

Λοιπόν, ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο γιοκ, αλλά τουλάχιστον προστέθηκε η Ελλάδα στο region. Οπότε, αν και δεν μπορούμε ακόμα να γράψουμε ελληνικά, οι πληροφορίες στο ημερολόγιο και στον καιρό θα απεικονίζονται στα ελληνικά... Το μόνο καινούργιο που προσφέρει η αναβάθμιση είναι οι Genius playlists.
Επίσης, όταν μια εφαρμογή αναβαθμίζεται δεν τοποθετείται στο τέλος αλλά στην θέση όπου την είχαμε. Από άποψη σήματος κτλ, δεν έχω καταλάβει κάποια διαφορά.

Μερικές οθονιές από το Genius:

*Spoiler:*






(Eδώ που είμαι κανένα κινητό VF δεν έχει σήμα)

----------


## Clouseau

Καλησπέρα. Να σε ρωτήσω. Οι χάρτες σου λειτουργούν κανονικά μέσω GPRS? Σου δείχνουν δηλαδή ακριβώς που είσαι?

----------


## DrEthernet

Ναι, απλά μέσω GPRS κάνουν περισσότερη ώρα να κατέβουν.

----------


## vosk

Η ιδεα των genius playlist ειναι κατι πολυ χρησιμο πιστευω!!! Εαν δε υπαρχει last.fm  για το iphone, νομιζω οτι ως media phone  απλα υπερτερει

----------


## DrEthernet

Υπάρχει last.fm και Pandora, αλλά δεν είναι διαθέσιμα στην Ελλάδα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## vosk

για ποιον λογο;  :Thumb down:  :Closed topic:

----------


## Clouseau

Εμένα ακόμα δεν μου δουλεύουν οι χάρτες. Μου δείχνει μεν που είμαι αλλα μου βγάζει ένα τεράστιο κύκλο που περιλαμβάνει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της περιοχής που είμαι. Δεν μου δείχνει ακριβώς που είμαι.  :Evil:   Κανείς με WIND που να έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## shodanjr_gr

Η προφανέστερη βελτίωση της 2.1.0 είναι η ταχύτητα πάντως. Τα transitions είναι πολύ πιο smooth, τα contacts φορτώνουν γρηγορότερα, και οι εφαρμογές ανοίγουν ΠΟΛΥ πιο γρήγορα. Αυτό γίνεται ιδιαίτερα αισθητό σε apps με μεγαλούτσικα loading times (και κυρίως στο HoldEm poker της Apple, που ανοίγει ίσως και 200%-300% πιο γρήγορα στο κινητό μου ανταποκρίνεται αμεσότερα στα orientation changes). Επίσης βελτιώθηκαν ΦΟΒΕΡΑ τα backup και app install times.

Το genius συμπαθητικό (αρκετά πετυχημένα suggestions σε κάποιες φάσεις, αρκετά αποτυχημένα σε κάποιες άλλες) θα έλεγα. Διαφορές στο σήμα δεν έχω δει στο μέρος που είμαι (αλλά το σήμα της Vodafone είναι τραγικό εδώ από μόνο του, οπότε δεν περίμενα κάποια βελτίωση).

----------


## arkara

ρε!! βρήκα έναν και μοναδικό λόγο για να πάρει κανείς iphone!
το spore!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αν πάρει κάποιος το iPhone για να παίζει Spore, είναι απλά άξιος της μοίρας του  :Wink:

----------


## arkara

> Αν πάρει κάποιος το iPhone για να παίζει Spore, είναι απλά άξιος της μοίρας του


Δεν είπα ότι θα το έπαιρνα..  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Δεν μίλησα προσωπικά για σένα.  :Smile:

----------


## subzer0

Ερώτηση ενός τελείως newbie στο iphone.
Έχω πάρει εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα το iphone αλλά είμαι ακομα με σύνδεση Cosmote (λόγω φορητότητας η σύνδεση στην Vodafone που έκανα νέο συμβόλαιο θα γίνει 18/9).
Mε Cosmote δεν μπαίνω πλέον στο internet , τo έκοψα.
Μπαίνω ασύρματα είτε κλέβοντας ασύρματα τις τελευταίες μέρες που ήμουνα στα Χανιά είτε τώρα που γύρισα σπίτι στην Αθήνα.
Από την στιγμή που θα ενεργοποιηθώ στην Vodafone θα υπάρχει διαφορά όταν θα είμαι online από οτι είμαι τώρα?

----------


## Clouseau

Καλησπέρα. Ξέρει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις της WIND για το SWIRLYMMS 1.2 (iPhone firmware 2.1)

----------


## haHa

> Καλησπέρα. Ξέρει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις της WIND για το SWIRLYMMS 1.2 (iPhone firmware 2.1)




MMSC: http ://192.168.200.95/servlets/mms
Proxy: 192.168.200.11:9401
APN: mnet.b-online.gr
Username: mms
Password: mms

----------


## Clouseau

Δεν δουλεύουν αυτές  :Sad:  Λένε could not connect to proxy και fetch error

----------


## kourampies

Γιατί κοντράρετε τους χρήστες iphone? αφήστε τους να ζήσουν την ψευδαίσθηση! Εξάλλου έτσι θα είναι χαρούμενοι και δεν μας ρωτάνε και συνέχεια για τα πάντα  :Razz: 
Για τους πραγματικούς χρήστες υπάρχει το windows mobile, *πολλά χρόνια* τώρα.

----------


## xolloth

ερχονται συντομα τα φρεσκα,σπαρταρανε!

----------


## ownagE_

> Γιατί κοντράρετε τους χρήστες iphone? αφήστε τους να ζήσουν την ψευδαίσθηση! Εξάλλου έτσι θα είναι χαρούμενοι και δεν μας ρωτάνε και συνέχεια για τα πάντα 
> Για τους πραγματικούς χρήστες υπάρχει το windows mobile, *πολλά χρόνια* τώρα.


Οκ, πραγματικέ χρήστη.

----------


## DrEthernet

Εγώ είμαι φανταστικός χρήστης τότε. (όπως κι ο τροχονόμος...)

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Γιατί κοντράρετε τους χρήστες iphone? αφήστε τους να ζήσουν την ψευδαίσθηση! Εξάλλου έτσι θα είναι χαρούμενοι και δεν μας ρωτάνε και συνέχεια για τα πάντα 
> Για τους πραγματικούς χρήστες υπάρχει το windows mobile, *πολλά χρόνια* τώρα.


Ούτε 10ετία δεν έχει κλείσει και βγήκε ένα λειτουργικό πριν 1 χρόνο και κάνει παπάδες... Που να υπήρχαν δηλαδή και τα 8 χρόνια ανάπτυξης του wm

----------


## RyDeR

> Ούτε 10ετία δεν έχει κλείσει και βγήκε ένα λειτουργικό πριν 1 χρόνο και κάνει παπάδες...


Εδώ παραδέχομαι την Apple.  :Smile: 

Και πάλι, αν δεν ήταν αυτή, ακόμη σε ΟΛΑ τα WM κινητά θα είχαν αυτό το άχρηστο design/interface... (το λέω αυτό, γιατί τώρα τελευταία πάει ν'αλλάξει)  :Thumb down:

----------


## xolloth

οποια εταιρεια σεβεται τον εαυτο τηs και παρακολουθει τιs εξελιξειs,πρεπει να εχει 2-3 μοντελα με touchscreen.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> οποια εταιρεια σεβεται τον εαυτο τηs και παρακολουθει τιs εξελιξειs,πρεπει να εχει 2-3 μοντελα με touchscreen.


Αφού υπάρχει 1 και hi-end τι να τα κάνω τα 2-3, συλλογή; (μπήκα δυναμικά για flame ATTENTION  :Razz: )


*Spoiler:*




			Αστειεύομαι  :Razz:

----------


## kourampies

Το κινητό/pda είναι εργαλείο, όχι παιχνίδι. Αν το multitouch zoom out και το trendy menu σας ικανοποιεί τι να πώ?
Εγώ πάντως έχω bluetooth obex, freeware, αναπαραγωγή αμέτρητων φορμάτ non drm αρχείων, απροβλημάτιστη λήψη 3g, ελληνικά sms, πληθώρα 3rd party εφαρμογών, 3rd party πραγματικό gps navigation, αφαιρούμενη μπαταρία, .net mobile framework και portability από κανονικά windows, privacy χωρίς να καταγράφει η apple mail επαφές κινήσεις, γράφω ανά πάσα στιγμή δικές μου εφαρμογές σε vb.net, χρησιμοποιώ τη συσκευή μου ως wifi router, activesync που δουλεύει, φύλλα excel που συγχρονίζονται με το γραφείο και διάφορα άλλα που μου δε μου έρχονται κατά νου τώρα  :Smile: 
Αυτές είναι οι διαφορές του πραγματικού και φανταστικού χρήστη κατά εμένα.

Και εγώ είμαι ούτε 22, και χωρίς υπερβολικές επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## DrEthernet

> Το κινητό/pda είναι εργαλείο, όχι παιχνίδι. Αν το multitouch zoom out και το trendy menu σας ικανοποιεί τι να πώ?
> Εγώ πάντως έχω bluetooth obex, freeware, αναπαραγωγή αμέτρητων φορμάτ non drm αρχείων, απροβλημάτιστη λήψη 3g, ελληνικά sms, πληθώρα 3rd party εφαρμογών, 3rd party πραγματικό gps navigation, αφαιρούμενη μπαταρία, .net mobile framework και portability από κανονικά windows, privacy χωρίς να καταγράφει η apple mail επαφές κινήσεις, γράφω ανά πάσα στιγμή δικές μου εφαρμογές σε vb.net, χρησιμοποιώ τη συσκευή μου ως wifi router, activesync που δουλεύει, φύλλα excel που συγχρονίζονται με το γραφείο και διάφορα άλλα που μου δε μου έρχονται κατά νου τώρα 
> Αυτές είναι οι διαφορές του πραγματικού και φανταστικού χρήστη κατά εμένα.
> 
> Και εγώ είμαι ούτε 22, και χωρίς υπερβολικές επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις.


Aυτό που δεν έχεις καταλάβει τότε είναι πως το iPhone είναι για ΟΛΟΥΣ, και για τον απλό χρήστη αλλά και για τον επαγγελματία.

----------


## vosk

Για ολους βεβαια. Για ολους εσας που βρίσκετε το Obex περιττο. :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Για ολους βεβαια. Για ολους εσας που βρίσκετε το Obex περιττο.


Έχουμε τα mails εμείς, δεν έχουμε ανάγκη  :Whistle:

----------


## arkara

Καλά καθίστε να έρθει και του ανοικτού κώδικά android, καθώς και το τρομερό και επίσης ανοικτό LiMo και μετά τα λέμε

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καλά καθίστε να έρθει και του ανοικτού κώδικά android, καθώς και το τρομερό και επίσης ανοικτό LiMo και μετά τα λέμε


*Google's Android: Open source, closed doors*

Όσο για το LiMo δεν έχουμε παρά να περιμένουμε  :Wink:

----------


## arkara

> *Google's Android: Open source, closed doors*


Δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο, στην τελική όταν αυτό βγεί στην αγορά θα είναι ανοικτό..
το link σου δεν λέει τπτ περίεργο.



> Όσο για το LiMo δεν έχουμε παρά να περιμένουμε


Και μάλιστα με ανυπομονησία!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο, στην τελική όταν αυτό βγεί στην αγορά θα είναι ανοικτό..
> το link σου δεν λέει τπτ περίεργο.


To ότι κράτησαν "κρυφό" το νέο development kit στους developers δεν σου λέει τπτ; Κατα τ' άλλα ανοιχτής πηγής.

----------


## arkara

Σιγά ρε κάποιον λόγο θα έχουν... το ζήτημα είναι ότι στην τελική θα είναι ανοικτό!  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ας το ελπίσουμε

----------


## vlglyfada

> Γιατί κοντράρετε τους χρήστες iphone? αφήστε τους να ζήσουν την ψευδαίσθηση! Εξάλλου έτσι θα είναι χαρούμενοι και δεν μας ρωτάνε και συνέχεια για τα πάντα 
> Για τους πραγματικούς χρήστες υπάρχει το windows mobile, *πολλά χρόνια* τώρα.


μπραβο σου, και συγχαριτηρια, που αγορασες αλλη μια πατατα της microsoft.

........Auto merged post: vlglyfada πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το κινητό/pda είναι εργαλείο, όχι παιχνίδι. Αν το multitouch zoom out και το trendy menu σας ικανοποιεί τι να πώ?
> Εγώ πάντως έχω bluetooth obex, freeware, αναπαραγωγή αμέτρητων φορμάτ non drm αρχείων, απροβλημάτιστη λήψη 3g, ελληνικά sms, πληθώρα 3rd party εφαρμογών, 3rd party πραγματικό gps navigation, αφαιρούμενη μπαταρία, .net mobile framework και portability από κανονικά windows, privacy χωρίς να καταγράφει η apple mail επαφές κινήσεις, γράφω ανά πάσα στιγμή δικές μου εφαρμογές σε vb.net, χρησιμοποιώ τη συσκευή μου ως wifi router, activesync που δουλεύει, φύλλα excel που συγχρονίζονται με το γραφείο και διάφορα άλλα που μου δε μου έρχονται κατά νου τώρα 
> Αυτές είναι οι διαφορές του πραγματικού και φανταστικού χρήστη κατά εμένα.
> 
> Και εγώ είμαι ούτε 22, και χωρίς υπερβολικές επαγγελματικές υποχρεώσεις.


Λοιπον, ειμαι Head of Wealth Management για μεγαλη ξενη τράπεζα.

iPhone ειναι απλα απιστευτο. και ναι το χρησιμοποιο για την δουλεια μου.
Οι εφαρμογες του που κατεβαζεις ειναι πολυ μπροστα!!!!!!!

........Auto merged post: vlglyfada πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καλά καθίστε να έρθει και του ανοικτού κώδικά android, καθώς και το τρομερό και επίσης ανοικτό LiMo και μετά τα λέμε


περιμενωωωωωωωω  :Whistle:

----------


## kadronarxis

Έτσι έγραφαν πολλοί ότι το zune και άλλα θα αποτελέσουν ipod killers και τελικά ποιος έβγαλε το πραγματικό  ipod killer??  η apple με το iPhone...

iPhone killer προς το παρόν, κανένα.
Αργότερα βλέπουμε.

----------


## vosk

> μπραβο σου, και συγχαριτηρια, που αγορασες αλλη μια πατατα της microsoft.


Καλα οταν η Microsoft εβγαζε open (οχι source) mobile platform *δυστυχως* οι αλλοι ηταν στα δεντρα.... Να μου πεις οτι εχει παλιωσει το interface να το δεχτω.




> Λοιπον, ειμαι Head of Wealth Management για μεγαλη ξενη τράπεζα.
> 
> iPhone ειναι απλα απιστευτο. και ναι το χρησιμοποιο για την δουλεια μου.
> Οι εφαρμογες του που κατεβαζεις ειναι πολυ μπροστα!!!!!!!


Σε πληροφορω οτι ειναι αδυνατον να μην βρεις τουλαχιστον 2 εφαρμογες για windows mobile που να κανουν περισσοτερα πραγματα απο μια αντιστοιχη του apple store, λογω του οτι το πληθος εφαρμογων, ειναι απλα ανεξαντλητο!





> περιμενωωωωωωωω


Κ εγω :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Η Microsoft έβγαζε λογισμικό για PDA ουσιαστικά και όχι για κινητά και για αυτό οι πρώτες εκδόσεις είχαν ανόητο χειρισμό, ελλιπή features και πολλά προβλήματα.

Είχα το Motorola mpx200 και θεωρώ το Nokia 6600 της ίδιας περίπου εποχής πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## sdikr

Δοκίμασε κάνενας  Htc diamond;   ή εστώ ενα mio;


ούτε καν τους ενδιαφέρουν τα  Iphone,  είναι σε αλλή κατηγορία

----------


## RyDeR

> Δοκίμασε κάνενας  Htc diamond;


Φυσικά, τι σημαίνει αυτό;  :Thinking: 

Ξαναείπα, 1 φίλος (στην ηλικία μου) και 1 γνωστός μου (στην ηλικία σου) το έχουν 1 μήνα περίπου και απλά θέλουν να το δώσουν.  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> Δοκίμασε κάνενας  Htc diamond;   ή εστώ ενα mio;
> 
> 
> ούτε καν τους ενδιαφέρουν τα  Iphone,*  είναι σε αλλή κατηγορία*


Σε αυτο συμφωνω!
Για να τα χειριστεις πολλες φορες πρεπει να ξερεις σκοποβολη!  :Razz:

----------


## vosk

Τελικα δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη εδω! :ROFL: 

Εμενα οχι απλως με βολευει, αλλα μου αρεσει το interface των WM6 κινητων... Το LG KS20 με το οποιο εχω δουλευω συνεχως, μια χαρα το δουλευω και χωρις stylus, οχι ομως βεβαια με το default keyboard της microsoft. To iPhone ειναι σαφως για δακτυλα, θυσιαζοντας πολυ χωρο για τεραστια κουμπια και επιγραφες. Ποτε ποτε νομιζω οτι παιζω με ενα προσχολικο παιχνιδι...

Εν ολιγοις, οτι σας βολευει ρε παιδια. Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι μπορειτε να βρειτε εφαμιλλων δυνατοτητων κινητα με πιο λιγα λεφτα, χωρις βεβαιως τοσο μεγαλο poul mour factor και με διαφορετικο προσανατολισμο.

RyDeR επειδη δυο (εστω 10 η 100) ατομα δεν  ικανοποιηθηκαν απο ενα κινητο δεν σημαινει οτι καποιοι αλλοι δεν θα ενθουσιαστουν απο αυτο. Ειμαι 1000% βεβαιος οτι πολλοι που πηραν iPhone δεν ικανοποιηθηκαν (διοτι εχει παμπολες ελλειψεις που τουλαχιστον ατομα απο 15-25 βρισκουν απαραδεκτες) και το πουλησαν, αλλα αυτο δεν αναιρει τα πλεονεκτηματα του [φλειμ]οσο λιγα και να ειναι αυτα[/φλειμ]  :Razz: .

----------


## Tiven

> Φυσικά, τι σημαίνει αυτό; 
> 
> Ξαναείπα, 1 φίλος (στην ηλικία μου) και 1 γνωστός μου (στην ηλικία σου) το έχουν 1 μήνα περίπου και απλά θέλουν να το δώσουν.


Καλά αυτό δεν λέει και τίποτα , γούστα είναι αυτά.  :Wink: 

Απλά δείχνει την ανωριμότητα τους - αγοράζουν κάτι (για κάποιο λόγο που ούτε αυτοί ξέρουν) και μετά το πουλάνε (γιατί καταλάβανε πως δεν υπήρχε λόγος να το αγοράσουν).  :Whistle:

----------


## RyDeR

> Καλά αυτό δεν λέει και τίποτα , γούστα είναι αυτά. 
> 
> Απλά δείχνει την ανωριμότητα τους - αγοράζουν κάτι (για κάποιο λόγο που ούτε αυτοί ξέρουν) και μετά το πουλάνε (γιατί καταλάβανε πως δεν υπήρχε λόγος να το αγοράσουν).


Δεν είναι καθόλου γούστα.

Υπάρχουν πράγματα που είναι εύχρηστα και πράγματα που είναι δύσχρηστα. Καταλαβαίνεις την αντιστοιχία (σαν τα Windows με το Linux ένα πράγμα).  :Razz:

----------


## TheCondor

> Δεν είναι καθόλου γούστα.
> 
> Υπάρχουν πράγματα που είναι εύχρηστα και πράγματα που είναι δύσχρηστα. Καταλαβαίνεις την αντιστοιχία (σαν τα Windows με το Linux ένα πράγμα).


Υπαρχουν τα ατομα που πριν αγορασουν κατι ψαχνουν τι εχει και τι δεν εχει, και εαν τους κανει αυτο που θα αγορασουν, και αυτοι που ειναι βλακες ( οπως ο φιλος και ο γνωστος σου ) και αγοραζουν για να λενε κοιτα το htc diamond/iphone μου.

----------


## RyDeR

> Υπαρχουν τα ατομα που πριν αγορασουν κατι ψαχνουν τι εχει και τι δεν εχει, και εαν τους κανει αυτο που θα αγορασουν, και αυτοι που ειναι βλακες ( οπως ο φιλος και ο γνωστος σου ) και αγοραζουν για να λενε κοιτα το htc diamond/iphone μου.


Δυστυχώς πολλά πράγματα δεν φαίνονται με την πρώτη επαφή. Μαζί βλέπαμε το κινητό αυτό σε ένα κατάστημα... Εντυπωσιαστήκαμε το TouchFLO/Camera/Design και αυτά ήταν τα μόνα που είδαμε βασικά στο κινητό (που μπορούσαν να γίνουν και με τα δάχτυλα).

Όταν το πήρε, και ξεκίνησε η stylus-work ήταν η πλάκα...  :Razz:

----------


## kourampies

Δεν είναι η ευχρηστία συνώνυμο της λειτουργικότητας. Έιναι κάποια πράγματα, που καλώς γίνονται με το stylus, γιατί μόνο έτσι υπάρχει πληθώρα features. Δε μπορούν να γίνονται όλα με gestures.
Και εγώ έχω diamond και πραγματικά είμαι ερωτευμένος μαζί του. Ένα πανίσχυρο και πλούσιο σε features pocketpc, με εμφάνιση fashion κινητού. Δεν θα το πουλούσα ποτέ και για κανένα λόγο. Και εγώ ξέρω άτομα που το έχουν και θέλουν να το πουλήσουν, αλλά είναι οι κλασσικοί τύποι που το πήραν ως iphone με γωνίες, και τώρα λένε δ ξέρω πως  δουλεύει τίποτα, πάρτο γιατί θα το σπάσω.

ΥΓ: Το touchflo3d, είναι ένα άχρηστο κόλπο εντυπωσιασμού της HTC, για τους iphone fans. Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος που αγοράζει pocketpc, να αντικαταστήσει κάθε είδους iphone wannabe frontend, με spb mobile shell.

----------


## xolloth

[Η Apple αποσύρει USB φορτιστές οι οποίοι κυκλοφόρησαν μαζί με το iPhone 3G, καθώς θα μπορούσαν να αποδειχθούν επικίνδυνοι. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η εταιρεία διαπίστωσε πως υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες, οι μεταλλικές επαφές του αντάπτορα μπορούν να σπάσουν και να παραμείνουν στην πρίζα, δημιουργώντας κίνδυνο ηλεκτρπληξίας.

Όπως δήλωσε στην ανακοίνωση της η εταιρεία, υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις που δημιουργήθηκε αυτή η ζημιά στον φορτιστή, αλλα δεν αναφέρθηκαν τραυματισμοί. Ο προβληματικός φορτιστής συνόδευε κάθε iPhone 3G που πωλήθηκε στις ΗΠΑ, Ιαπωνία, Καναδά, Μεξικό καθώς και σε πολλές χώρες της Λατινικής Αμερικής. Φορτιστές που πωλήθηκαν σε άλλες χώρες ή μαζί με την πρώτη έκδοση του iPhone, δεν παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα.]

Πηγή: http://snipr.com/3rzmy]

αυτο το ηξερα ηδη πριν 1 μηνα απο το foudzilla,και μερικοι αρχισαν να λενε οτι ειναι μουφα η ειδηση.
να ομωs που επαληθευεται τωρα.

----------


## Xguru

> Δεν είναι η ευχρηστία συνώνυμο της λειτουργικότητας. Έιναι κάποια πράγματα, που καλώς γίνονται με το stylus, γιατί μόνο έτσι υπάρχει πληθώρα features. Δε μπορούν να γίνονται όλα με gestures.
> Και εγώ έχω diamond και πραγματικά είμαι ερωτευμένος μαζί του. Ένα πανίσχυρο και πλούσιο σε features pocketpc, με εμφάνιση fashion κινητού. Δεν θα το πουλούσα ποτέ και για κανένα λόγο. Και εγώ ξέρω άτομα που το έχουν και θέλουν να το πουλήσουν, αλλά είναι οι κλασσικοί τύποι που το πήραν ως iphone με γωνίες, και τώρα λένε δ ξέρω πως  δουλεύει τίποτα, πάρτο γιατί θα το σπάσω.
> 
> ΥΓ: Το touchflo3d, είναι ένα άχρηστο κόλπο εντυπωσιασμού της HTC, για τους iphone fans. Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος που αγοράζει pocketpc, να απενεργοποιήσει κάθε είδους iphone wannabe frontend, με spb mobile shell.



Το diamond τί αυτονομία έχει; Για να καταλάβω αν μιλάμε για gadgets ή κινητά τηλέφωνα και να μπορούμε να τα κρίνουμε ανάλογα.

----------


## vosk

Με πολυ συντηρητικές προβλεψεις 5 μερες. Η εταιρια δινει αναμονης 280 ωρες. Εγω βαζω τα μισα. Εμενα το qtek 8500 η εταιρια δινει 150 ωρες (6 μερες) και πραγματικα εχω περιπου 3 μερες με 5 λεπτα ομιλιας την ημερα. (Μια χαρα ειναι για κινητο 100 γραμμαρια με τις διαστασεις του και 170 ευρω κοστος  :Whistle: ).

----------


## kourampies

> Το diamond τί αυτονομία έχει; Για να καταλάβω αν μιλάμε για gadgets ή κινητά τηλέφωνα και να μπορούμε να τα κρίνουμε ανάλογα.


Δεν ξέρω τι λέει η HTC, σίγουρα η μπαταρία των 900mAh είναι μικρή. Εγώ βγάζω 2μιση μέρες, με 30 λεπτά ομιλία, 10 λεπτά gps, και 10 λεπτά wifi τη μέρα περίπου. Αυτά όταν δεν κοιμάμαι σπίτι, γιατί έτσι κ αλλιώς πάντα το αφήνω στο USB να συγχρονίζει όταν κοιμάμαι. Υπάρχουν extended μπαταρίες, αλλά το παχαίνουν υπερβολικά. Εμένα με καλύπτει η αυτονομία της original.




> Με πολυ συντηρητικές προβλεψεις 5 μερες. Η εταιρια δινει αναμονης 280 ωρες. Εγω βαζω τα μισα. Εμενα το qtek 8500 η εταιρια δινει 150 ωρες (6 μερες) και πραγματικα εχω περιπου 3 μερες με 5 λεπτα ομιλιας την ημερα. (Μια χαρα ειναι για κινητο 100 γραμμαρια με τις διαστασεις του και 170 ευρω κοστος ).


Άψογο το 8500... Το έχω για 2ο, με WM 6.1 *Professional*!

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Δεν είναι η ευχρηστία συνώνυμο της λειτουργικότητας. Έιναι κάποια πράγματα, που καλώς γίνονται με το stylus, γιατί μόνο έτσι υπάρχει πληθώρα features. Δε μπορούν να γίνονται όλα με gestures.


Δύο είναι τα πράγματα που γίνονται πιο άνετα με το stulys:

i) Ζωγραφική (για notes κλπ)
ii) Αναγνώριση γραφής (και όχι όλες οι μορφές, μόνο αυτές που βασίζονται σε καλλιγραφία π.χ. Transcriber. Οι άλλες - όπως πχ. το Graphitti θα έπαιζαν μια χαρά αν σχεδίαζες τα ιδεογράμματα με το δάχτυλο).

Για ΟΛΑ τα άλλα είναι απλά πιο γρήγορο και άμεσο το δάχτυλο. Και το θέμα με τα Windows Mobile είναι ότι δεν περιορίζονται στη χρήση του stylus μόνο εκεί που αυτή επιβάλεται για λόγους λειτουργικότητας....αλλά σου πετάνε κάτι ωραία drop down boxes σε διάφορες φάσεις τα οποία απλά ΔΕΝ μπορείς να τα χειριστείς χωρίς την γραφίδα.



> ΥΓ: Το touchflo3d, είναι ένα άχρηστο κόλπο εντυπωσιασμού της HTC, για τους iphone fans. Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος που αγοράζει pocketpc, να αντικαταστήσει κάθε είδους iphone wannabe frontend, με spb mobile shell.


Το touch flow 3D δεν είναι καθόλου άχρηστο. Είναι η απόπειρα της HTC να φέρει τα Windows Mobile στον 21ο αιώνα ακολουθώντας το finger-based UI πρότυπο (και τα καταφέρνει αρκετά καλά). Κάνει αυτό που θα έπρεπε να είχε κάνει η ίδια η Microsoft εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια...

---------------------------------------------------
Σε κάποιες φάσεις πάντως οι χρήστες των WM συμπεριφέρονται σαν τους κλασσικούς Linux-geeks που απορρίπτουν τα GUIs και προσκυνούν το Terminal....Food for thought  :Wink:

----------


## kourampies

Spreadsheets χωρίς stylus? Σοβαρό PIM χωρίς stylus?

Έχεις δουλέψει touchflo3d στη βασική σου συσκευή? Προφανώς όχι. Δεν αντέχεται ούτε για μια ώρα.

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Spreadsheets χωρίς stylus? Σοβαρό PIM χωρίς stylus?


Ναι και Ναι. Δεδομένης της μεγάλης οθόνης (και όχι της 2.8 ίντσες VGA που έχει το HTC) μια χαρά μπορείς να κάνεις και τα δύο, επειδή ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ την ακρίβεια του stylus για να πετύχεις τα πεδία. Η ανάγκη για το stylus πηγάζει από το απαρχαιωμένο UI design των WM.




> Έχεις δουλέψει touchflo3d στη βασική σου συσκευή? Προφανώς όχι. Δεν αντέχεται ούτε για μια ώρα.


Έχω δουλέψει το SPB στην βασική μου συσκευή, και πιστεύω πραγματικά ότι το Touch Flow είναι αρκετά έως πολύ καλύτερο σαν shell replacement.

----------


## kourampies

(Δε το λέω ειρωνικά) Από τη στιγμή που τα πιστεύεις αυτά δε μπορώ να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο, γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να τα πιστεύεις!

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει απλά να κάνω τη δουλειά μου καλά, και την κάνω παραπάνω από καλά, οπότε αν την κάνεις και εσύ με το iphone η οτιδήποτε αντίστοιχο, μπράβο και στους 2 μας  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

Mην κρινεται την αποκριση της οθονης του iPhone με το δακτυλο, βασει της εμπειριας που εχετε απο χρηση οθονης με δακτυλο αλλων κινητων..
Απλα καμμια σχεση!!

----------


## desertman

> Γιατί κοντράρετε τους χρήστες iphone? αφήστε τους να ζήσουν την ψευδαίσθηση! Εξάλλου έτσι θα είναι χαρούμενοι και δεν μας ρωτάνε και συνέχεια για τα πάντα 
> Για τους πραγματικούς χρήστες υπάρχει το windows mobile, *πολλά χρόνια* τώρα.


να τα χιλιάσετε....  :Thumb down:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Και το flame καλά κρατεί. (αλλά πως να μην κρατήσει αφού και ο τίτλος από μόνος του είναι ένα flame  :Twisted Evil: )

Αν μπορούσαμε να τα είχαμε όλα αυτά που θέλαμε σε ένα κινητό δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος συζήτησης. Αφού δεν τα έχουμε λοιπόν, ο καθένας διαλέγει το κινητό που του ταιριάζει πιο πολύ. Για πολλούς του iPhone είναι μια κλειδωμένη μπαρούφα που το μόνο που κάνει είναι να γυρνάει photos με μια κίνηση, να κάνει zoom με σκέρτσο κλπ κλπ. Για άλλους, είναι η απόλυτη μηχανή για browsing. Τι να κάνουμε τώρα; Αν είχαμε όλοι τα ίδια γούστα και τις ίδιες ανάγκες δεν θα χρειαζόταν να έχουμε να επιλέξουμε ανάμεσα από πολλές συσκευές.

Προσωπικά ως κάτοχος iPhone θα ήθελα να έχει πολλά πράγματα που έχει το HTC, αλλά τι να κάνουμε δεν έχω την άνεση να κουβαλάω 2 παντόφλες μαζί μου όπου κι αν πάω επειδή το ένα συμπληρώνει το άλλο. Αν θα έπαιρνα τώρα κινητό, ΟΧΙ δεν θα έπαιρνα το iPhone 3G.

Επίσης είναι απολύτως λογικό, όσο περνάει ο καιρός όλο και τεχνολογικά ανώτερα μοντέλα θα βγαίνουν. Το iPhone κάποτε ήταν ΜΥΘΟΣ, όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του νήματος. Τώρα αρχίζει και καταρρέει. Το βρίσκω λογικότατο. Μπήκαν κι άλλες εταιρείες στο παιχνίδι. Αποκτούν κι αυτές εργαλεία/ιδέες για την βελτίωση των λειτουργιών. Όποιος θα μπορέσει να "κερδίσει" το κοινό είναι ο νικητής.

Συμπέρασμα: Όλα είναι καλά για τον καθέναν. Δεν δέχομαι την γενικευμένη σύγκριση γιατί πολύ απλά είναι θέμα γούστου. Και αντικειμενικά points συγκρισης να υπάρχουν εγώ δεν τα δέχομαι γιατί το τι θέλω εγώ και τι μ' αρέσει είναι άκρως υποκειμενικό

----------


## kostisdoc

> Και το flame καλά κρατεί. (αλλά πως να μην κρατήσει αφού και ο τίτλος από μόνος του είναι ένα flame )
> 
> Αν μπορούσαμε να τα είχαμε όλα αυτά που θέλαμε σε ένα κινητό δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος συζήτησης. Αφού δεν τα έχουμε λοιπόν, ο καθένας διαλέγει το κινητό που του ταιριάζει πιο πολύ. Για πολλούς του iPhone είναι μια κλειδωμένη μπαρούφα που το μόνο που κάνει είναι να γυρνάει photos με μια κίνηση, να κάνει zoom με σκέρτσο κλπ κλπ. Για άλλους, είναι η απόλυτη μηχανή για browsing. Τι να κάνουμε τώρα; Αν είχαμε όλοι τα ίδια γούστα και τις ίδιες ανάγκες δεν θα χρειαζόταν να έχουμε να επιλέξουμε ανάμεσα από πολλές συσκευές.
> 
> Προσωπικά ως κάτοχος iPhone θα ήθελα να έχει πολλά πράγματα που έχει το HTC, αλλά τι να κάνουμε δεν έχω την άνεση να κουβαλάω 2 παντόφλες μαζί μου όπου κι αν πάω επειδή το ένα συμπληρώνει το άλλο. Αν θα έπαιρνα τώρα κινητό, ΟΧΙ δεν θα έπαιρνα το iPhone 3G.
> 
> Επίσης είναι απολύτως λογικό, όσο περνάει ο καιρός όλο και τεχνολογικά ανώτερα μοντέλα θα βγαίνουν. Το iPhone κάποτε ήταν ΜΥΘΟΣ, όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του νήματος. Τώρα αρχίζει και καταρρέει. Το βρίσκω λογικότατο. Μπήκαν κι άλλες εταιρείες στο παιχνίδι. Αποκτούν κι αυτές εργαλεία/ιδέες για την βελτίωση των λειτουργιών. Όποιος θα μπορέσει να "κερδίσει" το κοινό είναι ο νικητής.
> 
> Συμπέρασμα: Όλα είναι καλά για τον καθέναν. Δεν δέχομαι την γενικευμένη σύγκριση γιατί πολύ απλά είναι θέμα γούστου. Και αντικειμενικά points συγκρισης να υπάρχουν εγώ δεν τα δέχομαι γιατί το τι θέλω εγώ και τι μ' αρέσει είναι άκρως υποκειμενικό


+1 :Respekt:

----------


## atheos71

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Mouse Potato, κι αυτό ισχύει σχεδόν στα πάντα στη ζωή μας.

----------


## acrux

I'm sliding to unlock εδω και μηνες παλικαρια με iphone 2g απο Αμερικα με το 1/3 της τιμης που πωλειται εδω.  Το τηλεφωνο και γενικοτερα η apple ειναι 10 χρονια μπροστα και αυτο αποδεικνυεται απο ουκ ολιγες συσκευες που βγηκαν και θα βγουν ακομα... Ας αφησουμε λοιπον τα marketing και τις υπολοιπες μπουρδες....
Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχουν ενα προβλημα σε ορισμενα θεματα σαν εταιρεια αλλα οπως και να χει εμεις οι Μακαδες οποτε διαβαζουμε ενα rumor παραμιλαμε....Οσοι πιστοι αγοραστε το και δε χασετε....

----------


## Xguru

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πει γιατί το iphone δεν είναι καλό *σαν τηλέφωνο αποκλειστικά* σε σχέση με το htc diamond; Τί έχει το ένα που δεν έχει το άλλο από πλευρά τηλεφώνου; (γιατί εκεί είναι το όλο debate).

----------


## kourampies

Σαν τηλέφωνο μέσου χρήστη, το iphone έχει προβληματικό 3G και δεν έχει bluetooth OBEX.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σαν τηλέφωνο μέσου χρήστη, το iphone έχει *προβληματικό 3G* και δεν έχει bluetooth OBEX.


Όταν λες "προβληματικό";

----------


## kourampies

Το έχω δεί και εγώ στην πράξη, στον ίδιο χώρο στο ίδιο σημείο ακριβώς, εγώ να έχω αρκετά καλές ταχύτητες browsing κτλ, και ο συνάδελφος που έχει iPhone 3G να δουλεύει με gprs η/και να χάνει τελείως το σήμα.




> Posted in iPhone News by admin. Published August 20th, 2008 
> *After the initial frenzy and excitement following the release of the iPhone 3G has died down, there are now many customers emerging on Apple’s official message board complaining about 3G coverage — or lack thereof — on their new handset.*
>   While some users have been complaining that the handset drops calls, others report patchy or non-existent 3G coverage and claim they have had to switch to EDGE to get functionality from their new iPhone.
>  Complaints about the next-gen iPhone’s functionality also range from extremely slow web browsing to the signal fluctuating continually between 3G and EDGE requiring the handset to be reset.
>  “In places, my first-gen iPhone performs perfectly, my wife’s 3G iPhone drops calls. What is frustrating is that her phone shows full bars,” reports one Apple forum visitor.
>  Another says: “I am on my third iPhone and still do not have a functional 3G phone.
>  “I have the desired SIM card, I have had AT&T reset my phone and verified its settings match my phone,” he complains.
>  The same iPhone customer claims that strange anomalies have occurred where users have reported having great 3G service which disappears after they travel aboard and vice versa where patchy 3G coverage is kickstarted after roaming on another country.
>  Apple has reportedly acknowledged and responded to these complaints according to MacRumours.com. A reader has claimed that Steve Jobs sent this email response: “We are working on some bugs which affect around 2pc of the iPhones shipped, and hope to have a software update soon.”
> ...

----------


## Tiven

Το άλλο άρθρο που πόσταρα πριν αρκετές ημέρες δείτε σε προηγούμενα posts... Μιλά για το πως μερικά iphones στην ίδια περιοχή μπορούν να γονατίσουν ολόκληρο το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας  (της περιοχής φυσικά). 

Με λίγα λόγια αυτό που κάνουν είναι να "ζητάνε" αρκετή παραπάνω "ενέργεια" στο σήμα από την κεραία έτσι ώστε να μην έχει ισχύ η κεραία αν μαζευτούν μερικά iPhones στην ίδια περιοχή. π.χ. Εκεί που είναι μία κεραία για παράδειγμα , να εξυπηρετήσει 50 τηλέφωνα ε αν μαζευτούν 10 iPhones η κεραία κλατάρει.

----------


## larrougos

Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο από το htc diamond.Στο iphone απλά έπεσε τρελη διαφήμιση.Το βγάλανε καποια περιοδικά top gadjet και ο καθε κάγκαρος πήγε και το πήρε για να το παίζει κυρίλα και κίτρηνη τεκίλα.ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## Frontier

> Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο από το htc diamond.Στο iphone απλά έπεσε τρελη διαφήμιση.Το βγάλανε καποια περιοδικά top gadjet και ο καθε κάγκαρος πήγε και το πήρε για να το παίζει κυρίλα και κίτρηνη τεκίλα.ΕΛΕΟΣ


Εδώ μέχρι και το Marie Claire έγραψε ότι είναι το απόλυτο κινητό  :ROFL:

----------


## DrEthernet

Το καλό με τις διαφημίσεις της Apple είναι πως το FX τους διαρκεί και αφού αγοράσεις τα προϊόντα της.  :Wink:

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Το καλό με τις διαφημίσεις της Apple είναι πως το FX τους διαρκεί και αφού αγοράσεις τα προϊόντα της.


Τι είναι το FX φίλε??

----------


## iloxos

> Τι είναι το FX φίλε??


το εφέ

----------


## SpartanX

Σε καμμία περίπτωση δε συγκρινεται με τα κινητά άλλων κατασκευαστών... Μια απλή ματία να ρίξει κανείς στα χαρακτηριστικά άλλων τηλεφώνων κάνουν το iPhone να φένεται αστείο... Και πάσχει και απο το πρόβλημα όλων των "είμαι μια μεγάλη οθόνη"-κινητών. Η γυαλάδα που εχεί στις διαφημίσεις χάνεται πολύ γρήγορα μόλις η οθόνη γεμίσει ( και θα γεμίσει πολύ γρήγορα... ) δαχτυλίες.

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Μια απλή ματία να ρίξει κανείς στα χαρακτηριστικά άλλων τηλεφώνων κάνουν το iPhone να φένεται αστείο...


Για πες κάνα παράδειγμα ρε μάστορα....

----------


## SpartanX

ΟΚ. Κάνενα πρόβλημα. Aς πάρουμε για παράδειγμα το N95 8GB το όποιο κοστίζει περίπου 60 ευρώ ακριβότερα απο το iPhone άλλα είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα των κινητών στο "γύρω στα 500 ευρώ" κομμάτι της αγοράς ... 

Κάμερα 5MP με αυτόματη εστίαση, φλάς, και εγγραφή βίντεο VGA ανάλυσης
Βιντεόκληση
Αποστολή ΜΜS...
Μπορεί να παίξει ΜP3, AAC, WMA, OGG... και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι τα κομμάτια αγορασμένα απο τη Apple...
Υποστήριξη Flash και Java. Αλήθεια ο Safari τι κάνει στις -λίγες- σελίδες που υποστηρίζουν αυτά τα πρωτόκολλα ;... Μηπώς χρείαζεται καμμία 3rd party εφαρμογή και εδώ για να δεί σωστά σελίδες;... Εδω όμως συγκρίνουμε τη off-the-self έκδοση του κινητού.
Ο όρος "αντιγραφή-επικόληση", κάτι που προφανώς είναι άγνωστος όρος στη Apple...
Μπορείς να στείλεις αρχεία μέσω Bluetooth... Στο iphone μπορείς ; με κάμμια hacked έκδοση του κινητού ίσως...
Μπορείς.... να αφερέσεις τη μπαταρία μόνος σου!
Και τέλος, εννοείται η τεράστεια υποστήριξη σε προγράμματα κλπ για το ποίο δημοφιλές λειτουργικό που υπάρχει σε κινητά ( σε χρήση απο 2 τουλάχιστων εταιρίες στα smartphone τους ), Symbian.

Πολλά άλλα κινητά είναι ποίο φθηνά απο το Ν95 ( Samsung G810 πχ ) και περιλαμβάνουν τα πάντα απο τη ποίο πάνω λίστα.

Για να μη λέμε μονάχα τα στραβά, το iPhone για εμένα έχει 3 καλά χαρακτηριστικά. Οθόνη πολύ καλής ποιότητας και μεγάλη σε μέγεθος, έχει πολύ καλό και απλό ( αυτό που πρέπει να είναι κάθε λειτουργικό κινητού τηλεφωνού κατα τη γνώμη μου ) λειτουργικό, και μεγάλη εσωτερική μνήμη - ειδικά η 16GB έκδοση. Αυτά όμως δεν αρκούν για να χαρακτηριστεί ενα κινητό "καλό"... το iPhone είναι πολύ μέτριο.

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> ΟΚ. Κάνενα πρόβλημα. Aς πάρουμε για παράδειγμα το N95 8GB το όποιο κοστίζει περίπου 60 ευρώ ακριβότερα απο το iPhone άλλα είναι ένα καλό παράδειγμα των κινητών στο "γύρω στα 500 ευρώ" κομμάτι της αγοράς ... 
> 
> Κάμερα 5MP με αυτόματη εστίαση, φλάς, και εγγραφή βίντεο VGA ανάλυσης


Ίσως γιατί δεν είναι camera-phone;  Το να παραπονιέσαι ότι το iPhone δεν έχει 5 megapixel camera είναι αντίστοιχο με το να παραπονιέσαι ότι το N95 δεν έχει QWERTY keypad...Δεν είναι αυτό το focus της συσκευής.




> Βιντεόκληση


Το πιο άχρηστο feature των 3G networks...1000 φορές που δεν έχει κάμερα και γλυτώνω 0.5 euro από το κόστος του κινητού (100% ειλικρινά)




> Αποστολή ΜΜS...


Ελάσσονος σημασίας έλλειψη, ειδικά σε μία email-centric συσκευή...



> Μπορεί να παίξει ΜP3, AAC, WMA, OGG... και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι τα κομμάτια αγορασμένα απο τη Apple...


Δεν παίζει το Iphone mp3; Και γω τί ακούω τόσο καιρό; Τα υπόλοιπα τα μετατρέπει "on-the-fly" το iTunes.




> Υποστήριξη Flash και Java. Αλήθεια ο Safari τι κάνει στις -λίγες- σελίδες που υποστηρίζουν αυτά τα πρωτόκολλα ;... Μηπώς χρείαζεται καμμία 3rd party εφαρμογή και εδώ για να δεί σωστά σελίδες;... Εδω όμως συγκρίνουμε τη off-the-self έκδοση του κινητού.


Διότι, πέραν από τα όποια IP θέματα πιθανώς υπάρχουν, το Flash δεν παίζει καλά σε κινητά (ακόμα). Δοκίμασε να δεις ένα flash heavy site στο Ν95-8giga για παράδειγμα, και παρακολούθησε το κινητό σου να crashάρει μεγαλοπρεπέστατα. Τα youtube videos παίζουν με μέτριο framerate, πολλά freezes και κάνουν τον υπόλοιπο browser να σέρνεται (first hand experience με τα παραπάνω). Javascript υποστηρίζει το iPhone. Native java applets απόσο ξέρω δεν υποστηρίζει καμία συσκευή, και ούτως ή άλλως, άχρηστα είναι (απειροελάχιστα sites τα χρησιμοποιούν) ενώ το overhead είναι αρκετά μεγάλο (JVM να τρέχει κλπ).




> Ο όρος "αντιγραφή-επικόληση", κάτι που προφανώς είναι άγνωστος όρος στη Apple...
> Μπορείς να στείλεις αρχεία μέσω Bluetooth... Στο iphone μπορείς ; με κάμμια hacked έκδοση του κινητού ίσως...


Καθαρά θέματα software τα οποία θα λυθούν είναι από την Apple (μιας και το πρώτο είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας, όχι αδυναμία της συσκευής), είτε από τους developers (μιας και το δεύτερο είναι "επιβεβλημένο" λόγω των telcos).




> Μπορείς.... να αφερέσεις τη μπαταρία μόνος σου!


Tradeoff μεταξύ ποιότητας/εμφάνισης και λειτουργικότητας. Και πες μου ειλικρινά πόσες φορές έχεις αλλάξει μπαταρία σε συσκευή κινητής...Δεν λέω, αρνητικό...αλλά αν κάποιος απορρίψει το iPhone επειδή δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει μπαταρία, τότε είτε κατεβάζει torrents μέσω HSDPA με tethered κινητό 24/7, είτε έχει πρόβλημα στον εγκέφαλο :Ρ




> Και τέλος, εννοείται η τεράστεια υποστήριξη σε προγράμματα κλπ για το ποίο δημοφιλές λειτουργικό που υπάρχει σε κινητά ( σε χρήση απο 2 τουλάχιστων εταιρίες στα smartphone τους ), Symbian.


Ναι...το Symbian των 1000 ετών, με το αρκετά μέτριο (για να μην πω κάτι άλλο :Ρ) development environment, που εν έτη 2008 ακόμα δεν κάνει accelerated rendering στο UI του (και ας έχουν οι νέες συσκευές 3d accelerators επάνω) και την μηδενική πλατφόρμα για app deployment. Τρεις μήνες έχουν περάσει από τότε που άνοιξε το app store και ήδη οι περισσότερες εφαρμογές ξεπερνάνε σε ποιότητα την μέση εφαρμογή του Symbian (ή των WM/Palm OS), έχουν σημαντικά μικρότερο development time,οι developers έχουν ΚΙΝΗΤΡΟ να αναπτύξουν apps, και το μοναδικό αρνητικό αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το policing που κάνει η Apple (που ελπίζω να χαλαρώσει τώρα και με την πίεση από το Android).




> Πολλά άλλα κινητά είναι ποίο φθηνά απο το Ν95 ( Samsung G810 πχ ) και περιλαμβάνουν τα πάντα απο τη ποίο πάνω λίστα.


Το "πιο φθηνά" δεν λέει και πολλά...Το κόστος μίας συσκευής είναι κατά τον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό συνάρτηση του κόστους του hardware. Και ένα smartphone των 200 ευρώ μπορεί να γεμίζει τα "bullet points" που έθεσες παραπάνω, αυτό δεν το κάνει ανώτερο από ένα iPhone...Γιατί πέραν των bullet points, σημασία έχει και ΠΩΣ τα κάνει τα πράγματα που κάνει....Γιατί το iPhone δεν σου φορτώνει τα 10 διαφορετικά software programs του Nokia PC Suite (τα οποία δεν δουλεύουν πάντα....), δεν σου σπάει τα νεύρα όταν θέλεις να τσεκάρεις ένα website λόγω της οθόνης και του αργού rendering/navigation, και ούτε κάνει κάποια δευτερόλεπτα για να ανοίξει το sms app αν έχεις μπόλικα sms (αν θέλεις έχω και άλλα :Ρ).


Και για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, όταν το N95-2 βγήκε (πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου), κόστιζε sim-free πάνω από 700 ευρώ...κάτσε να δούμε πόσο θα κάνει το iPhone 3G σε ένα χρόνο από τώρα...

----------


## stavrosLinux

> Ίσως γιατί δεν είναι camera-phone;  Το να παραπονιέσαι ότι το iPhone δεν έχει 5 megapixel camera είναι αντίστοιχο με το να παραπονιέσαι ότι το N95 δεν έχει QWERTY keypad...Δεν είναι αυτό το focus της συσκευής.
> 
> 
> Το πιο άχρηστο feature των 3G networks...1000 φορές που δεν έχει κάμερα και γλυτώνω 0.5 euro από το κόστος του κινητού (100% ειλικρινά)
> 
> 
> Ελάσσονος σημασίας έλλειψη, ειδικά σε μία email-centric συσκευή...
> 
> 
> ...


δεν γράφει video! το τελευταίο κινητό της πλάκας έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα.  :Razz:

----------


## xolloth

Η Ρυθμιστική Αρχή για τη διαφήμιση ανακοίνωσε ότι απαγόρευσε την τηλεοπτική μετάδοση διαφήμισης της συσκευής iPhone της Apple διότι θεώρησε ότι παρείχε παραπλανητική πληροφόρηση. Συγκεκριμένα, η διαφήμιση ενημέρωνε το κοινό ότι το iPhone υποστηρίζει τη χρήση όλου του internet, ενώ είναι γνωστό ότι ιστοσελίδες που έχουν κατασκευαστεί με τη χρήση του λογισμικού της Java & του Flash δεν είναι προσβάσιμες από το φυλλομετρητή (web browser) Safari που χρησιμοποιεί η Apple/Hellenic Audiovisual Institut 
http://www.elliniko-fenomeno.gr/?p=3767

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Διότι, πέραν από τα όποια IP θέματα πιθανώς υπάρχουν, το Flash δεν παίζει καλά σε κινητά (ακόμα). Δοκίμασε να δεις ένα flash heavy site στο Ν95-8giga για παράδειγμα, και παρακολούθησε το κινητό σου να crashάρει μεγαλοπρεπέστατα. Τα youtube videos παίζουν με μέτριο framerate, πολλά freezes και κάνουν τον υπόλοιπο browser να σέρνεται (first hand experience με τα παραπάνω). Javascript υποστηρίζει το iPhone. Native java applets απόσο ξέρω δεν υποστηρίζει καμία συσκευή, και ούτως ή άλλως, άχρηστα είναι (απειροελάχιστα sites τα χρησιμοποιούν) ενώ το overhead είναι αρκετά μεγάλο (JVM να τρέχει κλπ).


*Έχω δει πολλά videakia με το Ν95-1 και ποτέ δεν κράσαρε το κινητό*.Και με κανονικπο framerate, οπότε η δική σου περίπτωση αφορά είτε προβληματική σύνδεση είτε προβληματικό κινητό




> Καθαρά θέματα software τα οποία θα λυθούν είναι από την Apple (μιας και το πρώτο είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας, όχι αδυναμία της συσκευής), είτε από τους developers (μιας και το δεύτερο είναι "επιβεβλημένο" λόγω των telcos).


Μπορεί να το υποβιβάζεις, αλλά η νοοτροπία της κάθε εταιρείας είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.*Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η APPLE έχει την χειρότερη.*





> Tradeoff μεταξύ ποιότητας/εμφάνισης και λειτουργικότητας. Και πες μου ειλικρινά πόσες φορές έχεις αλλάξει μπαταρία σε συσκευή κινητής...Δεν λέω, αρνητικό...αλλά αν κάποιος απορρίψει το iPhone επειδή δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει μπαταρία, τότε είτε κατεβάζει torrents μέσω HSDPA με tethered κινητό 24/7, είτε έχει πρόβλημα στον εγκέφαλο :Ρ


*Είναι θέμα χρηστικότητας.Είναι θέμα δικής μου επιλογής*.Να μπορώ να αλλάζω την μπαταρία κάθε 1-1,5 χρόνο σε περίπτωση που έχει πέσει η απόδοσή της.




> Ναι...το Symbian των 1000 ετών, με το αρκετά μέτριο (για να μην πω κάτι άλλο :Ρ) development environment, που εν έτη 2008 ακόμα δεν κάνει accelerated rendering στο UI του (και ας έχουν οι νέες συσκευές 3d accelerators επάνω) και την μηδενική πλατφόρμα για app deployment. Τρεις μήνες έχουν περάσει από τότε που άνοιξε το app store και ήδη οι περισσότερες εφαρμογές ξεπερνάνε σε ποιότητα την μέση εφαρμογή του Symbian (ή των WM/Palm OS), έχουν σημαντικά μικρότερο development time,οι developers έχουν ΚΙΝΗΤΡΟ να αναπτύξουν apps, και το μοναδικό αρνητικό αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το policing που κάνει η Apple (που ελπίζω να χαλαρώσει τώρα και με την πίεση από το Android).


Καλά, οι επιλογές που χρησιμοποιούν το accelometer *δεν υπάρχουν καν σαν ιδέα στην πλατφόρμα του IPHONE.*Μην λέμε ό,τι ναναι.




> Το "πιο φθηνά" δεν λέει και πολλά...Το κόστος μίας συσκευής είναι κατά τον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό συνάρτηση του κόστους του hardware. Και ένα smartphone των 200 ευρώ μπορεί να γεμίζει τα "bullet points" που έθεσες παραπάνω, αυτό δεν το κάνει ανώτερο από ένα iPhone...Γιατί πέραν των bullet points, σημασία έχει και ΠΩΣ τα κάνει τα πράγματα που κάνει....Γιατί το iPhone δεν σου φορτώνει τα 10 διαφορετικά software programs του Nokia PC Suite (τα οποία δεν δουλεύουν πάντα....), δεν σου σπάει τα νεύρα όταν θέλεις να τσεκάρεις ένα website λόγω της οθόνης και του αργού rendering/navigation, και ούτε κάνει κάποια δευτερόλεπτα για να ανοίξει το sms app αν έχεις μπόλικα sms (αν θέλεις έχω και άλλα :Ρ).


Καλά αυτά που λες, αλλά ξέχασες το πολύ σημαντικό MULTITASKING που απλά το IPHONE είναι ανίκανο να κάνει.*Γιατί βρε αδερφέ, μπορεί να θέλω να ακούω και μουσική την ώρα που βλέπω τα email μου και να τα λέω ταυτόχρονα με κάποιον φίλο στο MSΝ*.Και αυτά τα κάνει ένα κινητό με μια αξιοπρεπή ποσότητα μνήμης RAM.




> Και για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, όταν το N95-2 βγήκε (πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου), κόστιζε sim-free πάνω από 700 ευρώ...κάτσε να δούμε πόσο θα κάνει το iPhone 3G σε ένα χρόνο από τώρα...


Μόνο που βγήκε πρώτα το Ν95-1 και κόστιζε τόσο για είχε και τα 5mp που δεν υπήρχαν στην αγορά, είχε και TV-out και σωστό GPS, *κάτι που το IPHONE 1 χρόνο+ μετά ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ!!*

----------


## Tiven

*Μην μαλώνετε με fanboys της Apple...Δεν καταφέρνετε τίποτα.*

Και εγώ έχω το iPhone αλλά καλό είναι να λέμε και τα καλά του αλλά ΚΑΙ τα κακά του..

Έλεος με τους κολλημένους πια.

----------


## lemonidas

> Καλά αυτά που λες, αλλά ξέχασες το πολύ σημαντικό MULTITASKING που απλά το IPHONE είναι ανίκανο να κάνει.*Γιατί βρε αδερφέ, μπορεί να θέλω να ακούω και μουσική την ώρα που βλέπω τα email μου και να τα λέω ταυτόχρονα με κάποιον φίλο στο MSΝ*.Και αυτά τα κάνει ένα κινητό με μια αξιοπρεπή ποσότητα μνήμης RAM.


Βασικά δεν ξέρω για τα άλλα που λες αλλά για αυτό με το Multitasking, μπορεί η apple να μην επιτρέπει κάτι τέτοιο (από ότι έχω καταλάβει) αλλά το Ipod κομμάτι του iphone παίζει μια χαρά την ώρα που δουλεύουν 3ες εφαρμογές αρκεί να μην ζητάνε ήχο φαντάζομαι (οπότε και πάλι δεν κλεινει απλά σταματάει για όσο παίζει κάτι άλλο το ηχείο.

----------


## Roronoa

θέλω να πάρω καινούριο κινητό και είναι μέσα στις επιλογές μου.
νομίζω όμως ότι μπορώ να βρώ κάποιο nokia nseries/eseries/sony ericsson P1i που να έχει αντίστοιχες δυνατότητες δίχως τους περιορισμούς...
σαν υπέρ βέβαια έιναι η τεράστια οθόνη αφής. 
να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι σημαντικό: ξερει κανείς τι αυτονομία έχει; δηλαδή πόσεσ ώρες αντέχει αν το χρησιμοποιώ και για μουσική και για wifi και για sms και για ομιλία;
γιατί αν είναι η διάρκεα αντίστοιχη του ipod μάλλον δεν θα το προτημήσω...

----------


## Tiven

> θέλω να πάρω καινούριο κινητό και είναι μέσα στις επιλογές μου.
> νομίζω όμως ότι μπορώ να βρώ κάποιο nokia nseries/eseries/sony ericsson P1i που να έχει αντίστοιχες δυνατότητες δίχως τους περιορισμούς...
> σαν υπέρ βέβαια έιναι η τεράστια οθόνη αφής. 
> να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι σημαντικό: ξερει κανείς τι αυτονομία έχει; δηλαδή πόσεσ ώρες αντέχει αν το χρησιμοποιώ και για μουσική και για wifi και για sms και για ομιλία;
> γιατί αν είναι η διάρκεα αντίστοιχη του ipod μάλλον δεν θα το προτημήσω...


Δεν ξέρω με λεπτομέρειες γενικά αλλά με ομιλία ή wifi πέφτει αρκετά γρήγορα η μπαταρία. Με μουσική μόνο (κύρια χρήση στο δικό μου) είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> *Έχω δει πολλά videakia με το Ν95-1 και ποτέ δεν κράσαρε το κινητό*.Και με κανονικπο framerate, οπότε η δική σου περίπτωση αφορά είτε προβληματική σύνδεση είτε προβληματικό κινητό


Μάλλον εσύ έχεις λάθος αντίληψη του τί σημαίνει "κανονικό framerate". Και δεν είπα ότι crashαρε ο browser στο youtube, έγραψα ότι crashαρε σε flash-heavy sites.





> *Είναι θέμα χρηστικότητας.Είναι θέμα δικής μου επιλογής*.Να μπορώ να αλλάζω την μπαταρία κάθε 1-1,5 χρόνο σε περίπτωση που έχει πέσει η απόδοσή της.


ΟΚ, ΕΣΥ μην πάρεις το iPhone...Αλλά proclamations του στυλ "Το iPhone είναι μία ΜΕΤΡΙΑ συσκευή" διαφέρουν από το "Το iPhone είναι μία συσκευή που δεν ΜΕ καλύπτει"




> Καλά, οι επιλογές που χρησιμοποιούν το accelometer *δεν υπάρχουν καν σαν ιδέα στην πλατφόρμα του IPHONE.*Μην λέμε ό,τι ναναι.


Μάλλον τα blogs από τα οποία παίρνεις τις πληροφορίες σου λένε λάθος πράγματα....Μια χαρά χρησιμοποιείται το accelerometer από 3rd party apps, και με πολύ έξυπνους τρόπους.




> Καλά αυτά που λες, αλλά ξέχασες το πολύ σημαντικό MULTITASKING που απλά το IPHONE είναι ανίκανο να κάνει.*Γιατί βρε αδερφέ, μπορεί να θέλω να ακούω και μουσική την ώρα που βλέπω τα email μου και να τα λέω ταυτόχρονα με κάποιον φίλο στο MSΝ*.Και αυτά τα κάνει ένα κινητό με μια αξιοπρεπή ποσότητα μνήμης RAM.


Μουσική παράλληλα με οτιδήποτε (game ή όποιο app) μια χαρά κάνεις καταρχάς. Πέραν αυτού, τα push notifications έρχονται (ώστε να έχεις services σαν MSN να "τρέχουν" στο background). Αυτό το πράγμα είναι πάλι design choice από πλευράς της Apple, και για αυτό το iPhone είναι πολύ σταθερότερο και ομαλότερο των Windows Mobile. Αυτά είναι tradeoffs, δώσε μου ένα OS που κάνει το rendering του iPhone, με την ταχύτητα του iPhone και την σταθερότητα του iPhone ενώ τρέχει από πίσω 5-10 εφαρμογές (όχι services, user apps), και τότε θα πω πως "ΝΑΙ, η Apple κακώς δεν δίνει full multitasking).




> Μόνο που βγήκε πρώτα το Ν95-1 και κόστιζε τόσο για είχε και τα 5mp που δεν υπήρχαν στην αγορά, είχε και TV-out και σωστό GPS, *κάτι που το IPHONE 1 χρόνο+ μετά ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ!!*


Αρχικά, σωστό GPS είναι overstatement για το N95, SIRFSTAR-2 είχε, τίποτα το φοβερό :Ρ. Συνεχίζοντας, θεωρείς ότι σε επίπεδο HARDWARE (άσχετα με τις όποιες ενστάσεις έχεις για το λειτουργικό) το iPhone 3G υστερεί του οποιουδήποτε κινητού; Κάμερα μεγάλη δεν έχει, γιατί δεν είναι κάμερα phone. Αλλά και AGPS έχει, και TVout έχει, και τεράστια capacitative οθόνη, και CPU με 3d accelerator, και onboard μνήμη και πολλά άλλα. Αν σου φαίνονται πολλά, δες τις πλαστικούρες που πουλάνε άλλες εταιρίες στα 500 ευρώ...






> Δεν ξέρω με λεπτομέρειες γενικά αλλά με ομιλία ή wifi πέφτει αρκετά γρήγορα η μπαταρία. Με μουσική μόνο (κύρια χρήση στο δικό μου) είναι μια χαρά.


Το φτιάξανε αυτό. Στην 2.0.0 ήθελε φόρτισμα κάθε μέρα αν έκανες χρήση data και wifi μαζί με ομιλία και μουσική.  Στην 2.1.0 με την ίδια χρήση, το διάστημα έχει ανέβει στις 2, ίσως και 3 μέρες.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Μάλλον εσύ έχεις λάθος αντίληψη του τί σημαίνει "κανονικό framerate". Και δεν είπα ότι crashαρε ο browser στο youtube, έγραψα ότι crashαρε σε flash-heavy sites.


Εμένα δεν έχει κρασάρει πουθενά.Προφανώς δεν έχω μπει σε κανένα flash-heavy sites σαν εσένα.




> Μάλλον τα blogs από τα οποία παίρνεις τις πληροφορίες σου λένε λάθος πράγματα....Μια χαρά χρησιμοποιείται το accelerometer από 3rd party apps, και με πολύ έξυπνους τρόπους.


Συγκρίνεις τις 3rd party apps εφαρμογές που έχουν βγει για το SYMBIAN με αυτές που υπάρχουν για το IPHONE??




> Μουσική παράλληλα με οτιδήποτε (game ή όποιο app) μια χαρά κάνεις καταρχάς. Πέραν αυτού, τα push notifications έρχονται (ώστε να έχεις services σαν MSN να "τρέχουν" στο background). Αυτό το πράγμα είναι πάλι design choice από πλευράς της Apple, και για αυτό το iPhone είναι πολύ σταθερότερο και ομαλότερο των Windows Mobile. Αυτά είναι tradeoffs, δώσε μου ένα OS που κάνει το rendering του iPhone, με την ταχύτητα του iPhone και την σταθερότητα του iPhone ενώ τρέχει από πίσω 5-10 εφαρμογές (όχι services, user apps), και τότε θα πω πως "ΝΑΙ, η Apple κακώς δεν δίνει full multitasking).


Είναι ωραίο να παίζεις με τους τεχνικούς όρους.Όπως και να κολλάς στο θέμα της μουσικής.Οπότε πάμε πιο απλά.Μπορείς στο ΙPHONE την ώρα που παίζεις 1 παιχνίδι, να το πας στο background, να πας να στείλεις 1 sms, να δεις 1 σελίδα στο ίντερνετ και μόλις τελειώσεις να συνεχίσεις στο ανοιχτό παιχνίδι σου??




> Αρχικά, σωστό GPS είναι overstatement για το N95, SIRFSTAR-2 είχε, τίποτα το φοβερό :Ρ. Συνεχίζοντας, θεωρείς ότι σε επίπεδο HARDWARE (άσχετα με τις όποιες ενστάσεις έχεις για το λειτουργικό) το iPhone 3G υστερεί του οποιουδήποτε κινητού; Κάμερα μεγάλη δεν έχει, γιατί δεν είναι κάμερα phone. Αλλά και AGPS έχει, και TVout έχει, και τεράστια capacitative οθόνη, και CPU με 3d accelerator, και onboard μνήμη και πολλά άλλα. Αν σου φαίνονται πολλά, δες τις πλαστικούρες που πουλάνε άλλες εταιρίες στα 500 ευρώ...


Ναι, οκ.Απλά SIRFSTAR-2 είχε, τίποτα το φοβερό :Ρ.Για πες μου πάλι..Το IPHONE κάνει REALTIME navigation??Ε? :Razz: 





> Το φτιάξανε αυτό. Στην 2.0.0 ήθελε φόρτισμα κάθε μέρα αν έκανες χρήση data και wifi μαζί με ομιλία και μουσική.  Στην 2.1.0 με την ίδια χρήση, το διάστημα έχει ανέβει στις 2, ίσως και 3 μέρες.


Ναι το φτιάξανε, για αυτό διαβάζεις παντού ότι με κλήσεις και χρήση bluetooth θέλει καθημερινο φόρτισμα..

----------


## haHa

> Είναι ωραίο να παίζεις με τους τεχνικούς όρους.Όπως και να κολλάς στο θέμα της μουσικής.Οπότε πάμε πιο απλά.Μπορείς στο ΙPHONE την ώρα που παίζεις 1 παιχνίδι, να το πας στο background, να πας να στείλεις 1 sms, να δεις 1 σελίδα στο ίντερνετ και μόλις τελειώσεις να συνεχίσεις στο ανοιχτό παιχνίδι σου??


Ναι, μπορεις να παιζεις ενα παιχνιδι, να βεις απο αυτο κ μετα να επιστρεφεις και να το συνεχισεις!

Καλο θα ηταν να μιλανε ανθρωποι που εχουν χρησιμοποιησει το iPhone ..


........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ναι το φτιάξανε, για αυτό διαβάζεις παντού ότι με κλήσεις και χρήση bluetooth θέλει καθημερινο φόρτισμα..


Σιγουρα θελει λιγοτερο παντως απο το N95..

----------


## teacake

> Είναι ωραίο να παίζεις με τους τεχνικούς όρους.Όπως και να κολλάς στο θέμα της μουσικής.Οπότε πάμε πιο απλά.Μπορείς στο ΙPHONE την ώρα που παίζεις 1 παιχνίδι, να το πας στο background, να πας να στείλεις 1 sms, να δεις 1 σελίδα στο ίντερνετ και μόλις τελειώσεις να συνεχίσεις στο ανοιχτό παιχνίδι σου??


Αυτό υποστηρίζεται από το iPhone, γιατί όταν κλείνεις μια εφαρμογή, σώζει την κατάστασή της και όταν ξαναξεκινάει συνεχίζει από το σημείο στο οποίο είχε μείνει. Όμως δεν συνεχίζει να τρέχει στο background και αυτή είναι η διαφορά με τις εφαρμογές του Android, που μπορούν να συνεχίσουν να τρέχουν στο background. Να σημειώσω ότι το λειτουργικό του iPhone υποστηρίζει multitasking, αλλά η apple για λόγους ασφαλείας δεν επιτρέπει στις εφαρμογές που εγκαθιστά ο χρήστης να τρέχουν ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## lemonidas

Βασικά σε jailbroken Ιphone μπορεί να τρέχει μια εφαρμογή στο background απότι καταλαβαίνω από το mxTube που κατεβάζει ακόμα και όταν κλείσεις την εφαρμογή.

Άρα η τεχνική δυνατότητα υπάρχει ασχέτως που κλασσικά η apple την τσεκούρωσε όπως και πολλές άλλες δυνατότητες (θα αναφέρω το bt, νομίζω είναι αρκετό)

----------


## teacake

Πολλές από τις λειτουργίες του iPhone η apple τις κράτησε ηθελημένα απλές. Δε θέλει ο χρήστης του iPhone να συναντάει προβλήματα με τις εφαρμογές και να κρασάρει το κινητό του, γιατί κάτι τέτοιο αποτρέπει το χρήστη. Από την άλλη, δεν έχει κάνει αδύνατο το σπάσιμο του iPhone, έτσι ώστε ο απαιτητικός χρήστης να αλωνίζει, χωρίς όμως να μπορεί να τη κατηγορήσει όταν κρασάρει το κινητό του, αφού το "χάκεψε". Σιγά σιγά βέβαια θα δώσει περισσότερες δυνατότητες, πιεζόμενη από τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## xolloth

μεχρι να δωσει αυτεs τιs δυνατοτητεs ο steve,θα χουνε βγει αλλα πολυ καλυτερα απο τιs γνωστεs εταιρειεs.
οτι πουλησε εδω,πουλησε.

----------


## platanos

Τυχαια επεσα πανω σ'αυτο το νημα και σε ενα "πολεμο" ακομα.
Δεν μπορω να παρω θεση υπερ ή κατα του "Μηλου" αλλα μπορω να διαφωνησω με τους υπερμαχους του ως προς το θεμα "χαλαω 1 μισθο για το τιποτα".
Παμε λοιπον.......
Εβλεπα στα διαφορα ποστ αναφορες για τιμες 500 και 600 και ηδη μου φανηκαν τεραστιες αλλα οταν τις διασταυρωσα με το site της Vf *εφριξα*.
Η τιμη του "μικρου" με τα 8GB φτανει με το πιο φτηνο συμβολαιο στα 795 ευρω το χρονο, ενω του αλλου με τα 16GB στα 879 ευρω.
Εκτος αν νομιζει καποιος οτι θα το παρει με 500-600 ευρω (σαν συσκευη) και θα το εχει καρτοκινητο.  :ROFL: 
Οποτε δεν με νοιαζει αν κανει και φραπε, θεωρω ανεπιτρεπτο να σπαταλουνται τοσα λεφτα για ενα γκατζετ και μονο.
Οποτε δεν θεωρω και σωστη τη λογικη που ειδα εδω απο καποιους υπερμαχους οτι "οποιος δεν μπορει να το παρει ζηλευει και γι'αυτο το πολεμαει". 
Απο την αλλη θα μου πειτε οτι και αλλες μαρκες εχουν τηλεφωνα με τα ιδια ή και περισσοτερα λεφτα.
Βεβαιως και εχουν αλλα και για αυτα τα τηλεφωνα εχω την ιδια σκεψη. Τσαμπα λεφτα.
Μπορει να ειμαι των ακρων αλλα δεν μπορω αμα βλεπω υπερβολες να μην τις επισημανω.

----------


## Xguru

Υπάρχουν αρκετοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες (γιατροί, δικηγόροι, μηχανικοί) και επιχειρηματίες που το κινητό τηλέφωνο γι αυτούς είναι εργαλείο δουλειάς και μπορεί να σκάνε 150+ ευρώ το μήνα για ομιλία στον τηλεπικοινωνιακό τους πάροχο. (Ή μπορεί να τους το πληρώνει η εταιρία αν είναι μισθωτοί/managers kλπ. ) 

Άρα η επιδότησή  τους λογικά θα είναι 450+ ευρώ. Δε νομίζω να τους πειράξει να βάλουν και κάτι παραπάνω για να πάρουν ένα htc ή ένα iphone. Καθένας έχει την τσέπη του και το κάθε τηλέφωνο απευθύνεται σε συγκεκριμένα πορτοφόλια. Συνεπώς το ακριβό ή φθηνό είναι σχετική έννοια.

Βέβαια τα λεγόμενα business phones περισσότερο για αργόσχολους είναι παρά για business men αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## haHa

> Εβλεπα στα διαφορα ποστ αναφορες για τιμες 500 και 600 και ηδη μου φανηκαν τεραστιες αλλα οταν τις διασταυρωσα με το site της Vf *εφριξα*.
> *Η τιμη του "μικρου" με τα 8GB φτανει με το πιο φτηνο συμβολαιο στα 795 ευρω το χρονο, ενω του αλλου με τα 16GB στα 879 ευρω.*
> Εκτος αν νομιζει καποιος οτι θα το παρει με 500-600 ευρω (σαν συσκευη) και θα το εχει καρτοκινητο.


Φιλε τρελη λογικη η παραπανω!!Εδωσες ρεσιταλ!

Τοτε και ενα απλο κινητο των 50 ευρω κοστιζει με συμβολαιο 300 ευρω..

Κοιτα να δεις τι γινεται!

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Εμένα δεν έχει κρασάρει πουθενά.Προφανώς δεν έχω μπει σε κανένα flash-heavy sites σαν εσένα.


Μάλλον όχι. Το Ν95-2 το είχα, και ξέρω τί εμπειρία πρόσφερε στο browsing (ακόμα και μετά τα πρώτα updates στο firmware). Τώρα αν η Nokia μετά από 9 μήνες, το έφτιαξε, τότε good for them.




> Συγκρίνεις τις 3rd party apps εφαρμογές που έχουν βγει για το SYMBIAN με αυτές που υπάρχουν για το IPHONE??


Ναι. Και φαίνεται η ανωτερότητα του SDK του iPhone σε τομείς όπως user interface και rendering με την πρώτη ματιά.




> Είναι ωραίο να παίζεις με τους τεχνικούς όρους.Όπως και να κολλάς στο θέμα της μουσικής.Οπότε πάμε πιο απλά.Μπορείς στο ΙPHONE την ώρα που παίζεις 1 παιχνίδι, να το πας στο background, να πας να στείλεις 1 sms, να δεις 1 σελίδα στο ίντερνετ και μόλις τελειώσεις να συνεχίσεις στο ανοιχτό παιχνίδι σου??


Ανάλογα το παιχνίδι. Το 90% των εφαρμογών που χω δοκιμάσει κάνει suspend και ξεκινάς από το σημείο που τις άφησες. Και επίσης δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου πετάξει και out-of-memory error όταν πάω να στείλω το sms επειδή έχουν μείνει ανοιχτά 15 apps από πίσω. Οπότε η ουσιαστική διαφορά είναι ότι εσύ με το Ν95 κρατάς πατημένο το symbian button αλλάζεις apps μέσω του task manager, ενώ εγώ με το iphone πατάω το home button και αλλάζω apps μέσω της home screen.




> Ναι το φτιάξανε, για αυτό διαβάζεις παντού ότι με κλήσεις και χρήση bluetooth θέλει καθημερινο φόρτισμα..


Τότε είτε δεν έχουν περάσει την 2.0.0, είτε μένουν στο Timbuktu όπου δεν πιάνουν σήμα, και οποιαδήποτε συσκευή θα κατέτρωγε την μπαταρία της.

----------


## DrEthernet

Οι πληροφορίες χρήσης του κινητού μου από την τελευταία φόρτιση. Πάνω δεξιά η ένδειξη της μπαταρίας.

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Οι πληροφορίες χρήσης του κινητού μου από την τελευταία φόρτιση. Πάνω δεξιά η ένδειξη της μπαταρίας.




Το data usage που φαίνεται είναι lifetime count; Ή και αυτό από το last charge; Εγώ το δικό μου δεν το κάνω reset γιατί μετράει το usage του μήνα...

----------


## DrEthernet

Life time (29/8 πήρα τη συσκευή). Σπανίως χρησιμοποιώ το 3G. Και στο γραφείο και το σπίτι υπάρχει wifi.
Με το restore μηδενίζει; Πρόσφατα έκανα jailbrake το κινητό...

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Με το restore μηδενίζει; Πρόσφατα έκανα jailbrake το κινητό...



Νομίζω δεν μηδενίζει με restore. Είχα κάνει όταν πέρασα την 2.1.0 και μου τα κράτησε τα stats αν θυμάμαι καλά. Just in case, βεβαιώσου ότι το iTunes έχει κρατήσει backup της συσκευής πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε.

Πάντως εγώ, ακόμα και με χρήση net μέσω 3G (mail και WEB) έχω κάτω από 100 megabyte usage μέσα στον πρώτο μήνα. Πιστεύω ότι κάποιος που δεν βλέπει videάκια στο youtube, ακόμα και με το πρόγραμμα των 250 megabytes είναι υπερκαλυμένος.

----------


## haHa

> Με το restore μηδενίζει; Πρόσφατα έκανα jailbrake το κινητό...


Εκανες jailbrak ? Α πα πα!!  :Razz: 


Με το jailbreak αν μετα εκανες restore from backup για να ξαναπερασουν οι ρυθμισεις σου, contacts κλπ ,
τοτε ο μετρητης δεν σβηστηκε..

----------


## DrEthernet

Άρα είναι lifetime.

----------


## platanos

> Φιλε τρελη λογικη η παραπανω!!Εδωσες ρεσιταλ!
> 
> Τοτε και ενα απλο κινητο των 50 ευρω κοστιζει με συμβολαιο 300 ευρω..
> 
> Κοιτα να δεις τι γινεται!


Εσυ να δεις ρεσιταλ που εδωσες με την απαντηση σου.  :Evil: 
Δηλαδη θα παρεις το iPhone σαν συσκευη για να σου ερθει ποιο φτηνα αλλα θα το χρησιμοποιεις μονο ως τι ??? 
Σαν τηλεφωνο μονο θα κανει την ιδια δουλεια που κανει και το αλλο με τα 50Ε. 
Η πληρωνεις και το (ελαχιστο των 35Ε) παγιο για να το χρησιμοποιεις και ως browser ή δεν το αγοραζεις καθολου μιας και δεν θα προσφερει ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ τιποτα παραπανω απο τηλεφωνα με τη μιση τιμη.

----------


## haHa

> Εσυ να δεις ρεσιταλ που εδωσες με την απαντηση σου. 
> Δηλαδη θα παρεις το iPhone σαν συσκευη για να σου ερθει ποιο φτηνα αλλα θα το χρησιμοποιεις μονο ως τι ??? 
> Σαν τηλεφωνο μονο θα κανει την ιδια δουλεια που κανει και το αλλο με τα 50Ε. 
> Η πληρωνεις και το (ελαχιστο των 35Ε) παγιο για να το χρησιμοποιεις και ως browser ή δεν το αγοραζεις καθολου μιας και δεν θα προσφερει ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ τιποτα παραπανω απο τηλεφωνα με τη μιση τιμη.


Προσφερει κορυφαια οθονη, προσφερει multitouch ,προσφερει κορυφαιο browser (ξερεις μπαινεις και μεσω wifi),  προσφερει κορυφαιο media player κλπ..
Φυσικα αν εχει κ προγραμμα-παγιο για data κινηση ακομα καλυτερα..

Αλλα δε μας ειπες :
ποσο κανουν τοτε αλλα ακριβα κινητα χρησιμοποιωντας ακριβως την ιδια λογικη που εβαλες με το iPhone?

Βεβαια ξεχασες να μας πεις πως στην τιμη που εφηυρες περιλαμβανονται για 1 χρονο δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας και data κινησης..



Εμπρος στο δρομο που χαραξες:
να συγκρινουμε τιμες κινητων σκετων με την τιμη του iPhone , αλλα στο iPhone να συμπεριλαμβανουμε και χρονο ομιλιας κ data κινησης..


Στην μια περιπτωση αγοραζεις σκετο κινητο, στην αλλη iPhone και παγιο κ λεπτα ομιλας κλπ.

Α ρε ,δικαιη συγκριση!
Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε!

----------


## DrEthernet

> Εσυ να δεις ρεσιταλ που εδωσες με την απαντηση σου. 
> Δηλαδη θα παρεις το iPhone σαν συσκευη για να σου ερθει ποιο φτηνα αλλα θα το χρησιμοποιεις μονο ως τι ??? 
> Σαν τηλεφωνο μονο θα κανει την ιδια δουλεια που κανει και το αλλο με τα 50Ε. 
> Η πληρωνεις και το (ελαχιστο των 35Ε) παγιο για να το χρησιμοποιεις και ως browser ή δεν το αγοραζεις καθολου μιας και δεν θα προσφερει ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ τιποτα παραπανω απο τηλεφωνα με τη μιση τιμη.


 :What..?: 

EDIT: Γράψε λάθος, τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοείς... (τρελό hang over)..

----------


## platanos

> Προσφερει κορυφαια οθονη, προσφερει multitouch ,προσφερει κορυφαιο browser (ξερεις μπαινεις και μεσω wifi),  προσφερει κορυφαιο media player κλπ..
> Φυσικα αν εχει κ προγραμμα-παγιο για data κινηση ακομα καλυτερα..
> 
> Αλλα δε μας ειπες :
> ποσο κανουν τοτε αλλα ακριβα κινητα χρησιμοποιωντας ακριβως την ιδια λογικη που εβαλες με το iPhone?
> 
> Βεβαια ξεχασες να μας πεις πως στην τιμη που εφηυρες περιλαμβανονται για 1 χρονο δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας και data κινησης..
> 
> 
> ...


Αν διαβασες το πρωτο post μου θα ειδες οτι στην ιδια λογικη βαζω ΟΛΑ τα ακριβα κινητα που τα παιρνει ο αλλος μονο για μουρη και οχι για ουσια.
Οταν παιρνεις ενα κινητο των 50Ε και σου φτανει 300 οπως λες εχεις και σε αυτη την περιπτωση "δωρεαν" χρονο ομιλιας και μηνυματων.
Οποτε τι διαφορα υπαρχει οταν το εχεις σαν τηλεφωνο μονο???
Επισης δεν καταλαβαινω ποσο διαφορα εχει ενα κινητο των 500Ε με ενα των 150Ε (σαν συσκευες μονο) οταν θες απλα να ακους mp3 ή ραδιοφωνο (που δεν εχει ειπαμε αλλα το παραβλεπουμε)???

Επιμενω οτι τοσα λεφτα για πραγματα που μου προσφερει ενα πιο φτηνο κινητο δεν αξιζουν.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν διαβασες το πρωτο post μου θα ειδες οτι στην ιδια λογικη βαζω ΟΛΑ τα ακριβα κινητα που τα παιρνει ο αλλος μονο για μουρη και οχι για ουσια.
> Οταν παιρνεις ενα κινητο των 50Ε και σου φτανει 300 οπως λες εχεις και σε αυτη την περιπτωση "δωρεαν" χρονο ομιλιας και μηνυματων.
> Οποτε τι διαφορα υπαρχει οταν το εχεις σαν τηλεφωνο μονο???
> Επισης δεν καταλαβαινω ποσο διαφορα εχει ενα κινητο των 500Ε με ενα των 150Ε (σαν συσκευες μονο) οταν θες απλα να ακους mp3 ή ραδιοφωνο (που δεν εχει ειπαμε αλλα το παραβλεπουμε)???
> 
> Επιμενω οτι τοσα λεφτα για πραγματα που μου προσφερει ενα πιο φτηνο κινητο δεν αξιζουν.


το φθηνό κινήτο  δεν έχει touchscreen,  ξεκινάνε  απο τα 300 και βάλε,
Εσύ δεν θέλεις;  μην πάρεις!

και να φανταστείς  ούτε κάν θέλω να πάρω Iphone  ούτε θα πάρω ποτέ 

το Iphone  φυσικά και δεν κάνει 50 ευρώ   τόσο κάνει  το Motorolla  το  ασπρόμαυρο  χωρίς mp3,  χωρίς τίποτα

----------


## xolloth

nky screen



We're pleased to see some improvements in SmartQ's latest PMP. Screen size and resolution for the TAO weigh in at a staunchly 3.3-inches 480x320 HVGA with 262,000 colors. It hosts a decent lineup of multi-codec niceties like MP3, OGG, WMA, FLAC, APE, AAC, WAV (PCM, ADPCM), along with a 500mhz Blackfin processor -- not too shabby for soaking up video. Xvid and Divx AVI res hit 720x480 with RMVB topping that, and FLV, WMV, ASF, 3GP, MPEG, DAT, MP4 formats are also supported. If you're jetting over to China any time soon, you should be able to pick up a 4GB model for around 699RMB ($102.)

εδω ειναι το μελλον τηs τσεπηs μαs,οποιοs το καταλαβε,καταλαβε.

----------


## Tiven

100 δολλάρια μόνο !?!?!

Κίνα.. :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Πόσα χρόνια εγγύηση έχει;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tiven

> Πόσα χρόνια εγγύηση έχει;


Γιατί στο iPhone έχω εγγύηση νομίζεις εδώ και 1 χρόνο περίπου ?  :Laughing:

----------


## xolloth

τι να την κανειs την εγγυηση με τετοια τιμη,και ενα χρονο να σου κρατησει ,κερδισμενοs εισαι.
εγω το cect p 168c το εχω τωρα κοντα 3μηνεs και κανενα απολυτωs προβλημα,σε κανα χρονο παλι κινεζικο θα παρω ,οτι καλυτερο αφηs θα κυλοφορει τοτε.

----------


## RyDeR

> nky screen
> 
> 
> 
> We're pleased to see some improvements in SmartQ's latest PMP. Screen size and resolution for the TAO weigh in at a staunchly 3.3-inches 480x320 HVGA with 262,000 colors. It hosts a decent lineup of multi-codec niceties like MP3, OGG, WMA, FLAC, APE, AAC, WAV (PCM, ADPCM), along with a 500mhz Blackfin processor -- not too shabby for soaking up video. Xvid and Divx AVI res hit 720x480 with RMVB topping that, and FLV, WMV, ASF, 3GP, MPEG, DAT, MP4 formats are also supported. If you're jetting over to China any time soon, you should be able to pick up a 4GB model for around 699RMB ($102.)
> 
> εδω ειναι το μελλον τηs τσεπηs μαs,οποιοs το καταλαβε,καταλαβε.


Θέλω ένα τέτοιο!  :Worthy:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Θέλω ένα τέτοιο!


Έχουμε iPhone εμείς ρε... Τι να τις κάνουμε τις κινέζικες πατάτες;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


*Spoiler:*




			Ομπροοοος καλό flame  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> Έχουμε iPhone εμείς ρε... Τι να τις κάνουμε τις κινέζικες πατάτες; 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ομπροοοος καλό flame


 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## RyDeR

> Έχουμε iPhone εμείς ρε... Τι να τις κάνουμε τις κινέζικες πατάτες; 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ομπροοοος καλό flame


100$ κάνει όλο κι όλο... Εδώ έχω πάρει άλλες, πολύ αχρηστότερες βλακείες....

Σε ένα "emergency" κινητό να μην επενδύσω;  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> 100$ κάνει όλο κι όλο... Εδώ έχω πάρει άλλες, πολύ αχρηστότερες βλακείες....
> 
> Σε ένα "emergency" κινητό να μην επενδύσω;



Ειναι και κινητο ή μονο PMP??

----------


## xolloth

ρε σειs δεν εχετε παρει ειδηση οτι οι Κινεζοι εχουν κατακλυσει ολο τον κοσμο με τα προιοντα τουs,καλα η κακα;
αμφιβαλλει κανειs οτι και σε αυτον τον χωρο,θα επικρατησουν;
αλλωστε εχουν το μεγαλυτερο ΣΥΝ ειδικα σε αυτα τα δυσκολα οικονομικα χρονια που ζουμε,τιs φτηνεs τιμεs.
εαν μπορειs να παρειs κατι που θα ειναι ομορφο,τελευταιαs τεχνολογιαs πολυ φθηνα,δεν θα σε πονεσει και να χαλασει καποια στιγμη,μπορειs να παρειs αλλο.
εγω τα τελευταια χρονια εχω χαλασει περιουσιεs στα ακριβα κινητα τα οποια μετα 5-6 μηνεs τα βαριομουν και τα πουλαγα κοψοχρονια.
αυτο το χομπυ το εκοψα πια μαχαιρι,ειδικα για κινητα τηλεφωνα.
αφου μπορω να εχω κατι που μου κανει την δουλεια μου και μαρεσει και πανω απο ολα το πληρωνω στο 1/3 τηs τιμηs,γιατι  vα μην το προτιμησω;

----------


## RyDeR

> Ειναι και κινητο ή μονο PMP??


Ωχ, ναι.  :Embarassed: 

Τελικά δεν θέλω ένα τέτοιο.  :ROFL:

----------


## Tiven

> Εδώ έχω πάρει άλλες, πολύ αχρηστότερες βλακείες....


To iPhone για παράδειγμα.



*Spoiler:*




			ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ Πλάκα κάνω  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> ρε σειs δεν εχετε παρει ειδηση οτι οι Κινεζοι εχουν κατακλυσει ολο τον κοσμο με τα προιοντα τουs,καλα η κακα;
> αμφιβαλλει κανειs οτι και σε αυτον τον χωρο,θα επικρατησουν;
> αλλωστε εχουν το μεγαλυτερο ΣΥΝ ειδικα σε αυτα τα δυσκολα οικονομικα χρονια που ζουμε,τιs φτηνεs τιμεs.
> εαν μπορειs να παρειs κατι που θα ειναι ομορφο,τελευταιαs τεχνολογιαs πολυ φθηνα,δεν θα σε πονεσει και να χαλασει καποια στιγμη,μπορειs να παρειs αλλο.
> εγω τα τελευταια χρονια εχω χαλασει περιουσιεs στα ακριβα κινητα τα οποια μετα 5-6 μηνεs τα βαριομουν και τα πουλαγα κοψοχρονια.
> αυτο το χομπυ το εκοψα πια μαχαιρι,ειδικα για κινητα τηλεφωνα.
> αφου μπορω να εχω κατι που μου κανει την δουλεια μου και μαρεσει και πανω απο ολα το πληρωνω στο 1/3 τηs τιμηs,γιατι  vα μην το προτιμησω;


Κατ' αρχήν συμφωνώ απόλυτα για την κινέζικη αγορά και δύναμης της οικονομίας τους, χωρίς να ξέρω και πολλά.

Κατα δευτερον δεν είμαι της λογικής αγόρασε κάτι στο 1/3 της τιμής κι αν σου βγει πατάτα πέτα το. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε τεχνολογικά προϊόντα. Το ότι δίνω ένα σεβαστό ποσό για ένα "γνωστό" προϊόν, δοκιμασμένο επίσημα από πολλούς, το θεωρώ επένδυση. Είναι πολύ πρακτικό να έχεις ένα σωστό προϊόν που να ξέρεις ότι δεν θα σου καεί/χαλάσει το επόμενο λεπτό και θα μείνεις για κάποιες μέρες (ή μήνες) χωρίς αυτό. Βέβαια έχουμε ακούσει/δει αρκετές φορές "γνωστά" και "καλά" προϊόντα να παραδίδουν πνεύμα, αλλά αυτά νομίζω είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα.

Αν λοιπόν δεν διαθέτω τα χρήματα να πάρω αυτό που θεωρώ καλό product, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως δεν θα γυρίσω σε κάποια απομίμηση που με το 1/2 ή το 1/3 της αξίας έχω παρεμφερείς υπηρεσίες. Όπως είπα η αγορά μιας αξιόπιστης συσκευής για μένα αποτελεί επένδυση και τις περισσότερες φορές με αποζημιώνει ηθικά και οικονομικά.

----------


## mrsaccess

Τα Κινέζικα πάντως είναι πραγματικά iPhone clones. Δεν έχουν java!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τα Κινέζικα πάντως είναι πραγματικά iPhone clones. Δεν έχουν java!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Λες να χουν και eTunes;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## axinosgr

Όποιος έχει μια απάντηση σε αυτό μου το ερώτημα είναι καλοδεχούμενη..... :One thumb up:

----------


## xolloth

> Κατ' αρχήν συμφωνώ απόλυτα για την κινέζικη αγορά και δύναμης της οικονομίας τους, χωρίς να ξέρω και πολλά.
> 
> Κατα δευτερον δεν είμαι της λογικής αγόρασε κάτι στο 1/3 της τιμής κι αν σου βγει πατάτα πέτα το. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε τεχνολογικά προϊόντα. Το ότι δίνω ένα σεβαστό ποσό για ένα "γνωστό" προϊόν, δοκιμασμένο επίσημα από πολλούς, το θεωρώ επένδυση. Είναι πολύ πρακτικό να έχεις ένα σωστό προϊόν που να ξέρεις ότι δεν θα σου καεί/χαλάσει το επόμενο λεπτό και θα μείνεις για κάποιες μέρες (ή μήνες) χωρίς αυτό. Βέβαια έχουμε ακούσει/δει αρκετές φορές "γνωστά" και "καλά" προϊόντα να παραδίδουν πνεύμα, αλλά αυτά νομίζω είναι η εξαίρεση στον κανόνα.
> 
> Αν λοιπόν δεν διαθέτω τα χρήματα να πάρω αυτό που θεωρώ καλό product, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως δεν θα γυρίσω σε κάποια απομίμηση που με το 1/2 ή το 1/3 της αξίας έχω παρεμφερείς υπηρεσίες. Όπως είπα η αγορά μιας αξιόπιστης συσκευής για μένα αποτελεί επένδυση και τις περισσότερες φορές με αποζημιώνει ηθικά και οικονομικά.


εαν το κρατησειs για 2-3 χρονια,δεν εχω αντιρρηση.
εαν ομωs εχειs την λοξα να τα αλλαζειs καθε 6μηνο σαν εμενα,δεν συμφερει.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> εαν το κρατησειs για 2-3 χρονια,δεν εχω αντιρρηση.
> εαν ομωs εχειs την λοξα να τα αλλαζειs καθε 6μηνο σαν εμενα,δεν συμφερει.


Μα αυτός είναι ο λόγος που παίρνω το κάθε κινητό μου... 1.5+ χρόνο το min

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Όποιος έχει μια απάντηση σε αυτό μου το ερώτημα είναι καλοδεχούμενη.....


Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το αγοράσεις από Αγγλία. Βλέπω ότι η O2 το δίνει simlocked σε καρτοκινητό στις 350 λίρες Αγγλίας, αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι

........Auto merged post: shodanjr_gr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όποιος έχει μια απάντηση σε αυτό μου το ερώτημα είναι καλοδεχούμενη.....


Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το αγοράσεις από Αγγλία. Βλέπω ότι η O2 το δίνει simlocked σε καρτοκινητό στις 350 λίρες Αγγλίας, αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι simlocked, και μιας και δεν έχει βγει unlock για το 3G ακόμα, δεν θα μπορείς να το δουλέψεις εδώ....

Το σχετικό link είναι εδώ: http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone/paygo

----------


## axinosgr

> Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το αγοράσεις από Αγγλία. Βλέπω ότι η O2 το δίνει simlocked σε καρτοκινητό στις 350 λίρες Αγγλίας, αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είναι simlocked, και μιας και δεν έχει βγει unlock για το 3G ακόμα, δεν θα μπορείς να το δουλέψεις εδώ....
> 
> Το σχετικό link είναι εδώ: http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone/paygo


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω εάν η αγορά δεν γίνει από Ο2 και γίνει από Apple store θα εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται κλείδωμα.... :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## platanos

> το φθηνό κινήτο  δεν έχει touchscreen,  ξεκινάνε  απο τα 300 και βάλε,
> Εσύ δεν θέλεις;  μην πάρεις!
> και να φανταστείς  ούτε κάν θέλω να πάρω Iphone  ούτε θα πάρω ποτέ 
> το Iphone  φυσικά και δεν κάνει 50 ευρώ   τόσο κάνει  το Motorolla  το  ασπρόμαυρο  χωρίς mp3,  χωρίς τίποτα


Αλλα λεω και αλλα απαντας!!!!  :Thinking: 
Εγω λεω πως αν θελεις μια συσκευη που να τη χρησιμοποιεις (οπως πιστευω το 99% των χρηστων) για τηλεφωνο, ραδιο και mp3 τοτε ειτε εχει 150Ε (κι οχι 50Ε) ειτε 500Ε ειναι το ιδιο. Ας και touchscreen και οτι θελεις δεν παυει να ειναι τηλεφωνο.
Απο εκει και περα την (οποιαδηποτε ακριβη) συσκευη με τα 500Ε την παιρνεις ΜΟΝΟ για "μουρη".

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω εάν η αγορά δεν γίνει από Ο2 και γίνει από Apple store θα εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται κλείδωμα....


Nope, και αυτά από τα Apple store είναι επίσης κλειδωμένα. Η Ελλάδα και η Κίνα παίζει να είναι οι μόνες δύο χώρες που έχουν εξαρχής και από την μάνα τους ξεκλείδωτα iPhones :P





> Απο εκει και περα την (οποιαδηποτε ακριβη) συσκευη με τα 500Ε την παιρνεις ΜΟΝΟ για "μουρη".


Ναι... Σίγουρα εγώ που κοιτάζω τα mail μου στο δρόμο, το κάνω για μούρη...όχι γιατί εξαρτάται το πρόγραμμα της επόμενης μέρας από αυτά....Ότι να'ναι είστε μερικοί εδώ μέσα ρε γμτ...Από τη στιγμή που δεν μιλάμε για fashion phones, γενικά τα smartphones των 500 ευρώ κάνουν ΠΟΛΛΑ περισσότερα πράγματα από τα feature phones των 150-200 ευρώ...Και ακόμα και στις δυνατότητες που υπάρχει επικάλυψη, τα smartphones τις προσφέρουν γρηγορότερα, πληρέστερα και ευκολότερα. Οπότε γιατί το συζητάμε; 

Αν ο platanos (και ο οποιοσδήποτε platanos) θέλει μόνο να παίρνει τηλέφωνα και να ακούει MP3, τότε ΝΑΙ, να μην πάρει το iPhone, γιατί το 80% της συσκευής θα κάθεται. Αν θέλει όμως τηλέφωνα, emails, internet, applications, κάνα χάρτη, μουσική και video, τότε γιατί όχι; Από το να κρατάς το feature phone των 150 ευρώ, το PMP των 150 ευρώ και το GPS unit των 200 ευρώ, καλύτερα δεν είναι ΜΙΑ συσκευή που τα κάνει όλα; (είτε λέγεται iPhone, είτε diamond, είτε Omnia).

----------


## nnn

:Onfire:  :Onfire:  :Razz: 
εδώ και 3 ώρες παίζω με ένα diamond, αυτό είναι τφ  :Laughing: 


Στα σοβαρά τώρα έχει πολλές δυνατότητες *αλλά* δεν έχει την οθόνη του iphone.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> εδώ και 3 ώρες παίζω με ένα diamond, αυτό είναι τφ 
> 
> 
> Στα σοβαρά τώρα έχει πολλές δυνατότητες *αλλά* δεν έχει την οθόνη του iphone.


Με γεια με γεια... Αύριο σε βλέπω να το πουλάς* & να παίρνεις το iPhone  :Crazy: 

*μη σου πω να το πετάς

----------


## nnn

> Με γεια με γεια... Αύριο σε βλέπω να το πουλάς* & να παίρνεις το iPhone 
> 
> *μη σου πω να το πετάς


 :Chair:  :Chair:  :Razz:

----------


## tolis13

> Nope, και αυτά από τα Apple store είναι επίσης κλειδωμένα. Η Ελλάδα και η Κίνα παίζει να είναι οι μόνες δύο χώρες που έχουν εξαρχής και από την μάνα τους ξεκλείδωτα iPhones :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι... Σίγουρα εγώ που κοιτάζω τα mail μου στο δρόμο, το κάνω για μούρη...όχι γιατί εξαρτάται το πρόγραμμα της επόμενης μέρας από αυτά....Ότι να'ναι είστε μερικοί εδώ μέσα ρε γμτ...Από τη στιγμή που δεν μιλάμε για fashion phones, γενικά τα smartphones των 500 ευρώ κάνουν ΠΟΛΛΑ περισσότερα πράγματα από τα feature phones των 150-200 ευρώ...Και ακόμα και στις δυνατότητες που υπάρχει επικάλυψη, τα smartphones τις προσφέρουν γρηγορότερα, πληρέστερα και ευκολότερα. Οπότε γιατί το συζητάμε; 
> 
> Αν ο platanos (και ο οποιοσδήποτε platanos) θέλει μόνο να παίρνει τηλέφωνα και να ακούει MP3, τότε ΝΑΙ, να μην πάρει το iPhone, γιατί το 80% της συσκευής θα κάθεται. Αν θέλει όμως τηλέφωνα, emails, internet, applications, κάνα χάρτη, μουσική και video, τότε γιατί όχι; Από το να κρατάς το feature phone των 150 ευρώ, το PMP των 150 ευρώ και το GPS unit των 200 ευρώ, καλύτερα δεν είναι ΜΙΑ συσκευή που τα κάνει όλα; (είτε λέγεται iPhone, είτε diamond, είτε Omnia).


to iphone δεν πιανεται στα smartphones αλλα σαν fashion gadget.τοτε η νοκια κ η htc να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι και να ανοιξουν κανα online καταστημα μουσικης

----------


## shodanjr_gr

> to iphone δεν πιανεται στα smartphones αλλα σαν fashion gadget.τοτε η νοκια κ η htc να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι και να ανοιξουν κανα online καταστημα μουσικης


Έλα το καλό το trolling...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> to iphone δεν πιανεται στα smartphones αλλα σαν fashion gadget.τοτε η νοκια κ η htc να το κλεισουν το μαγαζι και να ανοιξουν κανα online καταστημα μουσικης


Μάλιστα, το ακούσαμε κι αυτό. Fashion gadget (stupidphone)  :ROFL:

----------


## mrsaccess

Μα φυσικά υπάρχει και το cool factor της Apple στο iPhone αλλά δεν βλέπω που είναι το κακό.  :What..?:

----------


## axinosgr

Ερώτηση προς όλους υπάρχει τρόπος να ξεκλειδώσει το iPhone εάν αγοραστεί από ξένη χώρα π.χ. Αγγλία για να αναγνωρίζει Ελληνικούς πάροχους.... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

Ένα ναι ή ένα όχι μου είναι αρκετό....μην πάμε για μπάνιο....βραδιάτικα..... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## haHa

> Ερώτηση προς όλους υπάρχει τρόπος να ξεκλειδώσει το iPhone εάν αγοραστεί από ξένη χώρα π.χ. Αγγλία για να αναγνωρίζει Ελληνικούς πάροχους....
> 
> Ένα ναι ή ένα όχι μου είναι αρκετό....μην πάμε για μπάνιο....βραδιάτικα.....



Αν ειναι κλειδωμενο (πχ Αγγλια και οχι Ιταλια) , τοτε μονο με turbosim με πολυ αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα..

----------


## axinosgr

> Αν ειναι κλειδωμενο (πχ Αγγλια και οχι Ιταλια) , τοτε μονο με turbosim με πολυ αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα..


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου άρα φίλος μου ο οποίος σκέφτεται να το αγοράσει από Αγγλία να τον αποτρέψω γιατί θα το λουστεί..... :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## xolloth

Τελικά η Vodafone μάλλον δεν θα είναι ο μοναδικός πάροχος που θα προσφέρει το Iphone στην ελληνική αγορά. Φήμες θέλουν και άλλη "αεράτη" εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας να προσφέρει απο αύριο το πιο hot κινητό στην αγορά, μάλιστα με άκρως ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα. Νεότερα.. προφανώς απο αύριο...
http://www.mobilearena.gr/

η wind δηλαδη με λιγα λογια.

----------


## Tiven

> Τελικά η Vodafone μάλλον δεν θα είναι ο μοναδικός πάροχος που θα προσφέρει το Iphone στην ελληνική αγορά. Φήμες θέλουν και άλλη "αεράτη" εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας να προσφέρει απο αύριο το πιο hot κινητό στην αγορά, μάλιστα με άκρως ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα. Νεότερα.. προφανώς απο αύριο...
> http://www.mobilearena.gr/
> 
> η wind δηλαδη με λιγα λογια.


Για να δούμε...

----------


## nnn

[action=nnn]feeding the flame  :Razz: [/action]

το Diamond μου αρέσει πολύ μέχρι τώρα  :Whistle:

----------


## RyDeR

> [action=nnn]feeding the flame [/action]
> 
> το Diamond μου αρέσει πολύ μέχρι τώρα


Χάνω πάσα ιδέα για 'σένα...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## flamelab

> [action=nnn]feeding the flame [/action]
> 
> το Diamond μου αρέσει πολύ μέχρι τώρα


Στον Καιάδα των ιΦώνων ευθύς nnn ! :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## haHa

> ** nnn feeding the flame* 
> 
> το Diamond μου αρέσει πολύ μέχρι τώρα


Σε γιατρο πηγες?? :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> Χάνω πάσα ιδέα για 'σένα...





> Στον Καιάδα των ιΦώνων ευθύς nnn !





> Σε γιατρο πηγες??


 :Razz: 
προσπαθώ να στήσω και εδώ ένα καλό flame thread που είδα στο HTC forums, που ένας πήρε το Diamond και η πρώτη δουλειά του ήταν να γράψει πως είναι πατάτα και το πουλάει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
στην φωλιά του λύκου πήγε να γράψει πως δεν είναι καλό  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

είναι ωραίο πάντως και λειτουργικό  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

Off Topic


		Aν το εχεις να κανεις ενα review.  :Razz: 

Λειπουν τετοια απο το adslgr
	


Ξερω ξερω, να βρεις χρονο!!!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nnn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Aν το εχεις να κανεις ενα review. 
> 
> Λειπουν τετοια απο το adslgr
> 	
> 
> 
> Ξερω ξερω, να βρεις χρονο!!!!!


Το έχω υπόψη μου, ελπίζω κάτι να γίνει  :Whistle:

----------


## panajotisp

Άντε και με HTC Touch Pro σου εύχομαι...

----------


## jimiol

Το κινητό το πηρε ο αδερφος μου.
Δεν εντυπωσιαστηκα, εκτος:
1.απο τον internet explorer που επιτέλους μπορεις να σερφαρεις κανονικά με τα zoum in & zoum out που κάνει αλλά και στο ότι σου εμφανίζει όλη τη σελίδα άψογα και μπορεις να κατευθυνθεις, πράγμα που με το htc δεν μπορούσα να το κάνω, έβλεπα πάντα ένα μικρό κομματάκι και χανόμουν.
2.Έχει remote administrator, σαν το  radmin ή το pcanyware, έβλεπα την οθόνη του pc του αδερφού μου μέσω ιντερνετ απο το σπήτι μου με άψογο framerate, ελαφρύ και λειτουργικό.Πραγματικά πολυ καλό, κουφαθηκα  :Laughing: 
Κατα τα άλλα  νορμαλ

----------


## Roronoa

ερώτηση: με την οθόνη αφής πώς γράφουμε μηνύματα; δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αλλά νομίζω ότι δε θα είναι πρακτικό...(ήθελα να το πάρω, αλλά πήρε ο αδερφός μου το s.ericsson P1i και επειδή είχε οθόνη αφής το σκέφτηκα...)


Off Topic


		ωραίο το P1i...
και, ναι, συμφωνώ μέ μια άποψη πρίν ότι τέτοια κινητά τα παίρνεις για μούρη... πόσες φορές θα χρειαστεί να μπείς στο ιντερνετ με wifi και πόσες φορές θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις για gps; ή σε πού ακριβώς είναι χρήσιμη η οθόνη αφής; εκτός αν μπορεί κάποιος να με πείσει ότι όλοι μας καθόμαστε με τις ώρες στο κινητό και πρέπει η οθόνη να είναι μεγάλη ώστε να μην στραβωνόμαστε... :Razz:  όποιος θέλει να κάνει σοβαρή δουλειά επιλέει το pc του.

και το λέει άνθρωπος που ακόμα σκέφτεται να πάρει ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα...αν του περισέψουν λεφτα...

----------


## haHa

Για κανενα λογο μην συγκρινεις την οθονη αφης του iPhone με του P1i.
Το P1i θελει 2 χερια(με το ενα το κρατας και με το αλλο στοχευεις) , χρηση γραφιδας και να εισαι ασσος στο σημαδι..
Το iPhone μπορεις να το χειριστεις ακομα και με το ενα χερι, δεν χρειαζεται γραφιδα παρα μονο το δακτυλο σου  κλπ.

----------


## hammer21

> Τελικά η Vodafone μάλλον δεν θα είναι ο μοναδικός πάροχος που θα προσφέρει το Iphone στην ελληνική αγορά. Φήμες θέλουν και άλλη "αεράτη" εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας να προσφέρει απο αύριο το πιο hot κινητό στην αγορά, μάλιστα με άκρως ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα. Νεότερα.. προφανώς απο αύριο...
> http://www.mobilearena.gr/
> 
> η wind δηλαδη με λιγα λογια.


Εγινε τιποτα εδω τελικα?Δεν ειδα κατι ουτε ειχα την πολυτελεια να ψαξω ιδιαιετερα σημερα :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

:Thinking:  διάβασα σε μια εφημερίδα πως παρότι είναι ξεκλείδωτο, σε 3G network για data παίζει για την ώρα μόνο με Vodafone.
Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ??

----------


## Xguru

Έπαιξα σήμερα με ένα iphone 3G, wow! Απίστευτο interface, ταχύτατο. Kαμία σχέση με windows κινητά και καμία σχέση και με τα υπόλοιπα κινητά. Τώρα βέβαια δεν ξέρω πόσο κρατάει ο ενθουσιασμός και πότε αρχίζουν να βαραίνουν τα phones capabilities που έχει... Πάντως στην πρώτη μου επαφή μαζί του με κέρδισε για τα καλά. Οι άνθρωποι ξέρουν από marketing.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Έπαιξα σήμερα με ένα iphone 3G, wow! Απίστευτο interface, ταχύτατο. Kαμία σχέση με windows κινητά και καμία σχέση και με τα υπόλοιπα κινητά. Τώρα βέβαια δεν ξέρω πόσο κρατάει ο ενθουσιασμός και πότε αρχίζουν να βαραίνουν τα phones capabilities που έχει... Πάντως στην πρώτη μου επαφή μαζί του με κέρδισε για τα καλά. Οι άνθρωποι ξέρουν από marketing.


Σε πληροφορώ ότι το δικό μου το iPhone (non 3G) έχει άπειρες εφαρμογές και η ταχύτητα του interface έχει παραμείνει ακριβώς η ίδια. Άσχετα αν ακούω iPod και είμαι ταυτόχρονα msn (fring), mirc (colloq) και κατεβάζω και κανένα mp3  :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> Σε πληροφορώ ότι το δικό μου το iPhone (non 3G) έχει άπειρες εφαρμογές και η ταχύτητα του interface έχει παραμείνει ακριβώς η ίδια. Άσχετα αν ακούω iPod και είμαι ταυτόχρονα msn (fring), mirc (colloq) και κατεβάζω και κανένα mp3


Ποιο firmware έχεις ?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ποιο firmware έχεις ?


1.1.3. old school  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> 1.1.3. old school


Εγώ έκανα το λάθος και πήγα σε 2.0.2 και σέρνεται το σύμπαν... Κάνει 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα για να πάει στα Settings να φανταστείς.  :Whistle: 

Χτύπα 1.1.4 , η καλύτερη κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Εγώ έκανα το λάθος και πήγα σε 2.0.2 και σέρνεται το σύμπαν... Κάνει 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα για να πάει στα Settings να φανταστείς. 
> 
> Χτύπα 1.1.4 , η καλύτερη κατά την γνώμη μου.


Που όρεξη για restore και τέτοια... Άσε καλή είναι, μέχρι να βγει κάποια 2.x (ή γιατί όχι και 3.x  :Razz: ) που να είναι καλή και stable με ελληνικά τουλάχιστον στα μηνύματα

----------


## Xguru

> Σε πληροφορώ ότι το δικό μου το iPhone (non 3G) έχει άπειρες εφαρμογές και η ταχύτητα του interface έχει παραμείνει ακριβώς η ίδια. Άσχετα αν ακούω iPod και είμαι ταυτόχρονα msn (fring), mirc (colloq) και κατεβάζω και κανένα mp3


Δεν εννοούσα πότε θα κάτσει το λειτουργικό. Ενοούσα πότε ο χρήστης θα το βαριόταν και θα ήθελε το κάτι παραπάνω που λένε ότι προσφέρουν τα windows mobile.

----------


## subzer0

> Εγώ έκανα το λάθος και πήγα σε 2.0.2 και σέρνεται το σύμπαν... Κάνει 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα για να πάει στα Settings να φανταστείς. 
> 
> Χτύπα 1.1.4 , η καλύτερη κατά την γνώμη μου.


Δεν θα έλεγα πως σέρνομαι με την 2.0.2 αν και δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης πάρα μόνο τις λίγες μέρες που το δούλευα μέχρι να βάλω το 2.0.2 καθότι newbie στο iPhone.
Με την μπαταρία δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.
2 μέρες με το ζόρι.
Έτσι είναι κανονικά ή κάνω κάτι λάθος? (3G , wi-fi απενεργοποιημένα μου είπαν κάτι φίλοι).

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν θα έλεγα πως σέρνομαι με την 2.0.2 αν και δεν έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης πάρα μόνο τις λίγες μέρες που το δούλευα μέχρι να βάλω το 2.0.2 καθότι newbie στο iPhone.
> Με την μπαταρία δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.
> 2 μέρες με το ζόρι.
> Έτσι είναι κανονικά ή κάνω κάτι λάθος? (3G , wi-fi απενεργοποιημένα μου είπαν κάτι φίλοι).


Ε μην περιμένεις και πολλά απ' την μπαταρία του. Χαμήλωσε και κάπως πιο πολύ το brightness και επέλεξε και το auto... Επίσης απενεργοποίησε το αυτόματο check των mails σου κάθε x λεπτά (αν το χει ενεργοποιημένο).

----------


## Tiven

Εμένα κρατάει αρκετά η μπαταρία αλλά το χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν μόνο σαν MP3 Player. 

Πρέπει να έχω μιλήσει την τελευταία εβδομάδα 1 λεπτό το πολύ συνολικά στο τηλέφωνο.  :Wink:

----------


## subzer0

> Ε μην περιμένεις και πολλά απ' την μπαταρία του. Χαμήλωσε και κάπως πιο πολύ το brightness και επέλεξε και το auto... Επίσης απενεργοποίησε το αυτόματο check των mails σου κάθε x λεπτά (αν το χει ενεργοποιημένο).


Τα είχα κάνει και αυτά που λες.
Αρά αυτή είναι η ζωή της.
Καλύτερα έτσι για να μην το έχω και αγχος.

----------


## haHa

> διάβασα σε μια εφημερίδα πως παρότι είναι ξεκλείδωτο, σε 3G network για data παίζει για την ώρα μόνο με Vodafone.
> Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ??


Οχι βεβαια!!!

----------


## Roronoa

κάποιος που να το πήρε μπορεί να μου πει αν βολεύει για μηνύματα; εχει Τ9;
επίσης αν είναι θα μου το φέρουν χωρίς ελληνικά, μπορώ να φορτώσω εγώ τη γλώσσα;

----------


## Tiven

> κάποιος που να το πήρε μπορεί να μου πει αν βολεύει για μηνύματα; εχει Τ9;
> επίσης αν είναι θα μου το φέρουν χωρίς ελληνικά, μπορώ να φορτώσω εγώ τη γλώσσα;


Κάτι σαν Τ9 έχει , πολύ καλύτερο πιστεύω αλλά ΟΧΙ ελληνικά.

----------


## Clouseau

Καλημέρα. Έχω να ρωτήσω κάτι που έχει γίνει βούκινο στο ίντερνετ και το ζω κι εγώ. Παρατήρησα μέσω του προγράμματος GPS Tracker ότι όταν είναι ανοιχτό το 3G το accuracy πετάει στα 5000μ!!!!!!!!!!!!!Και δεν έχω σήμα dot στους χάρτες. Αν απενεργοποιήσω το 3G, κάνω restart το iPhone και ξεκινήσει κανονικά σε 2G κατα 90% έχω full σήμα με τους δορυφόρους. Είναι bug αυτο? Καμμία λύση δεν έχει δουλέψει. Με 2G το accuracy ξεκινάει απο κάπου 950μ αλλά μετά από λίγο πέφτει από 160 μέχρι 500 και έχω πλήρως λειτουργικό GPS. Τι να κάνω?  :Evil:

----------


## DrEthernet

Η Apple επιτέλους αναίρεσε το non-disclosure agreement που απαγόρευε την ανταλλαγή δεδομένων που αφορούσαν την ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών για το iPhone. Περισσότερα...

----------


## nnn

Ποιός καλός φίλος θα μας φτιάξει κάτι ανάλογο για το Iphone ?  :Whistle: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start

----------


## Tiven

> Ποιός καλός φίλος θα μας φτιάξει κάτι ανάλογο για το Iphone ? 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...#content_start


To υπέρτατο ον , το πέμπτο στοιχείο. Ο Tiven !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι ξεκινάω.

----------


## nnn

:One thumb up:

----------


## RyDeR

> Εγώ έκανα το λάθος και πήγα σε 2.0.2 και σέρνεται το σύμπαν... Κάνει 5-6 δευτερόλεπτα για να πάει στα Settings να φανταστείς. 
> 
> Χτύπα 1.1.4 , η καλύτερη κατά την γνώμη μου.


Και 'γω είχα στενοχωρηθεί όταν είχα βάλει την 2.0.1, νόμιζα οτι χάλασε η οθόνη (αργούσε να αποκριθεί - φυσικά όχι σε τέτοιο στάδιο όπως τα WM κινητά.  :Twisted Evil: ) μέχρι που έβαλα την 2.1.  :Wink: 
Άλλαξε τελείως το κινητό. Κάρφωσε την.  :Smile: 

Και 'συ Mouse Potato, πιστεύω αξίζει αρκετά (για το AppStore).  :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> Και 'γω είχα στενοχωρηθεί όταν είχα βάλει την 2.0.1, νόμιζα οτι χάλασε η οθόνη (αργούσε να αποκριθεί - φυσικά όχι σε τέτοιο στάδιο όπως τα WM κινητά. ) μέχρι που έβαλα την 2.1. 
> Άλλαξε τελείως το κινητό. Κάρφωσε την. 
> 
> Και 'συ Mouse Potato, πιστεύω αξίζει αρκετά (για το AppStore).


Βγήκε WinPwn για 2.1 ?

----------


## RyDeR

> Βγήκε WinPwn για 2.1 ?


QuickPwn 2.1 έχουμε. Το ίδιο μας κάνει.  :Smile:

----------


## Tiven

> QuickPwn 2.1 έχουμε. Το ίδιο μας κάνει.


Ολε , μόλις το πρόσεξα. Πότε βγήκε ? Πριν 1-2 εβδομάδες που κοίταζα , δεν είχε βγει ακόμα.

Άντε να γυρίσω σπίτι , μακάρι να τελειώσει ο γολγοθάς του αργοκίνητου !

----------


## RyDeR

> Ολε , μόλις το πρόσεξα. Πότε βγήκε ? Πριν 1-2 εβδομάδες που κοίταζα , δεν είχε βγει ακόμα.
> 
> Άντε να γυρίσω σπίτι , μακάρι να τελειώσει ο γολγοθάς του αργοκίνητου !


Πρέπει να έχει καμία βδομάδα... Δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως.  :Smile: 

(Ξεκίνα να κατεβάζεις το .ipsw του 2.1!  :Razz: )

----------


## ownagE_

2.0.x μακριά..

2.1 ftw  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		Μπρεε υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να κάνω backup τα μηνύματα... Εντάξει τις επαφές τις έχω στο βιβλίο διευθύνσεων, τις εικόνες τις κάνω sync αφού τις έχω έτοιμες σ' έναν φάκελο... Το μόνο κόλλημα είναι τα μηνύματα και τα ελληνικά (στα μηνύματα, στο menu δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει, ίσως καλύτερα είναι και τα αγγλικά)

----------


## RyDeR

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μπρεε υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να κάνω backup τα μηνύματα... Εντάξει τις επαφές τις έχω στο βιβλίο διευθύνσεων, τις εικόνες τις κάνω sync αφού τις έχω έτοιμες σ' έναν φάκελο... Το μόνο κόλλημα είναι τα μηνύματα και τα ελληνικά (στα μηνύματα, στο menu δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει, ίσως καλύτερα είναι και τα αγγλικά)




Off Topic




Φυσικά.

Επειδή θα κάνεις restore μετά και για να δουλέψει τέλεια θα το setάρεις σαν νέα συσκευή, οπότε:

Μπαίνεις με SSH /var/mobile/Library. 

Βλέπεις εκεί τι θές π.χ. adressbook - το περιεχόμενο του φακέλου  (κάνε το και αυτό για καλο και για κακό), μετά calendar, sms κ.ο.κ.

Μετά, με τον ίδιο τρόπο τα φορτώνεις και αλλάζεις owner και permissions.

Eπειδή ίσως δούλευε σαν root οτιδήποτε στην 1.1.3, δες και στον φάκελο του root. /var/root/Library. Σύγκρινε τα μεγέθη του Adressbook του ένα με του άλλου, το μεγαλύτερο είναι ο χρήστης που σε ενδιαφέρει (και συνεχίζεις και στα υπόλοιπα έτσι),  :Smile: 

Και πάλι, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τα αρχεία είναι συμβατά μετά. Είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά εκδόσεων... 1.1.3 -> 2.1.  :Thinking:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic


		Καλώς, σ' ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Tiven

Πέρασα 2.1. 

Επιτέλους ένιωσε , δεν είναι πια αργό.

Πάντως ακόμα πιστεύω πως η 1.1.4 ήταν πιο γρήγορη  :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

> Πέρασα 2.1. 
> 
> Επιτέλους ένιωσε , δεν είναι πια αργό.
> 
> Πάντως ακόμα πιστεύω πως η 1.1.4 ήταν πιο γρήγορη


Ίσως αλλά οι 2.x versions λόγω των "extra" τους είναι καλύτερες, αξίζει η λίγη καθυστέρηση.  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

Αφιερωμένο στον nnn  :Respekt: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=236454

----------


## DrEthernet

Και η κατρακύλα συνεχίζει...

----------


## syphon

> Και η κατρακύλα συνεχίζει...


Αν δεν έχεις μετοχές στην Apple τότε σου είναι αδιάφορο

----------


## quende

εχω ακουσει πως κυκλοφορει κλωνος του ιphone , με πολυ λιγοτερα χρηματα...αλλα αξιζει?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Το ρισκάρεις;

----------


## Tiven

> εχω ακουσει πως κυκλοφορει κλωνος του ιphone , με πολυ λιγοτερα χρηματα...αλλα αξιζει?


Αυτή είναι μία καθαρά υποκειμενική ερώτηση.

Αν σου αρέσει , τότε ναι αξίζει.

----------


## haHa

> εχω ακουσει πως κυκλοφορει κλωνος του ιphone , με πολυ λιγοτερα χρηματα...αλλα αξιζει?


Αν εξαιρεσεις οτι μοιαζει εξωτερικα, κατα τα αλλα δεν εχει καμμια σχεση...

----------


## xolloth

εγω ειμαι ευχαριστημενοs παντωs απο τον  κλωνο του iphone,τοχω ηδη 3 μηνεs και δουλευει μια χαρα.
139 ευρω το ειχα παρει.
ιδου και φωτο

----------


## dkaikis

εγω λεω οτι ειναι πολλα τα χρηματα για να κανεις το κοματι του καποιος

----------


## DrEthernet

Windows mobile στο iPhone...

----------


## Tiven

> Windows mobile στο iPhone...


Skin είναι..

----------


## DrEthernet

http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/...phone-app.html

----------


## vosk

> Skin είναι..


Οχι ειναι port των WM. Καθοτι ARM ο επεξεργαστης, ολα γινονται :Wink:

----------


## DrEthernet

Τελικά, ούτε skin είναι ούτε port είναι αλλά hoax. http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10...indows_mobile/

----------


## vosk

http://myphone2008.com/
Επισης βλεπεις ξεκαθαρα οτι η boot screen των windows δεν εφαρμοζει πληρως στην οθονη του iphone, και φαινεται να καταλαμβανει 320x320 pixels. :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

Καλά έχω σκάσει στα γέλια μιλάμε. Μετράει τις θερμίδες αφού πάρεις φωτογραφία το γεύμα !!  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Θα βγάλω φωτογραφία κανα σκ@τό στον δρόμο να δούμε τι θα δείξει...  :ROFL:

----------


## ownagE_

Ωπ, καλό.
Που θα το βρούμε?  :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> Ωπ, καλό.
> Που θα το βρούμε?


Δεν πιστεύω να μιλάς σοβαρά.  :Thinking:

----------


## RyDeR

> Δεν πιστεύω να μιλάς σοβαρά.


Σοβαρά μιλάει.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Tiven

Κρίμα  :Sad: 

Καημένε Θεέ , διάβασε λίγα μηνύματα πιο πάνω  :Sad:

----------


## ownagE_

χαχαχααχαχ
Ναι, σοβαρά μιλούσα.
Δε μου φαίνεται αδύνατο τίποτα.
Άσε που τη μια εφαρμογή για 3D ήχο και βλακίες την είδα στο Cydia οπότε λέω..λες?  :Razz: 

Τέλος πάντων thanks for the hint  :Razz:

----------


## subzer0

Ξέρουμε τίποτα τι προβλέπεται για καμμένα pixel σε iPhone 3G ούτε 2 μηνών?

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ξέρουμε τίποτα τι προβλέπεται για καμμένα pixel σε iPhone 3G ούτε 2 μηνών?


Τελικά εσύ όλα τα έχεις πάθει.  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Δεν νομίζω να αντιμετωπίσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με την εγγύηση... Εκτός κι αν παίζεις μπάλα με το κινητό...  :Whistle:

----------


## subzer0

> Τελικά εσύ όλα τα έχεις πάθει. 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να αντιμετωπίσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με την εγγύηση... Εκτός κι αν παίζεις μπάλα με το κινητό...


Δεν έχω πάθει και πάρα πολλά.  :Razz: 

*Spoiler:*




			Προχτές μου είχε κολλήσει 7 λεπτά ενώ έβλεπα κάτι σελίδες. Ούτε σβήσιμο η συσκευή δεν έπερνε
		


Πιο πολύ απορίες αρχάριου ήταν στην αρχή.
Μια χαρά ευχαριστημένος είμαι αλλά είναι 2 μυστήριες κουκίδες ( η μια μαύρη , η άλλη άσπρη) πολύ κοντά η μια στην άλλη που με προβληματίζουν.
Η άσπρη ήταν σχεδόν από την αρχή η μαύρη εδώ και 3-4 μέρες. 
Δεν ξέρω καν αν θεωρούνται καμμένα pixel και δεν ξέρω και τι στο καλό είναι.

----------


## haHa

Δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει εγγυηση για καμμενα πιξελ.

Επισης η vodafone ειναι αρκετα δυστροπη με το service του iphone, ισως λογω apple.
Εμενα μου κανει τη δυσκολη για να αλλαξει χαλασμενα ακουστικα.

----------


## subzer0

> *Δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει εγγυηση για καμμενα πιξελ.*
> 
> Επισης η vodafone ειναι αρκετα δυστροπη με το service του iphone, ισως λογω apple.
> Εμενα μου κανει τη δυσκολη για να αλλαξει χαλασμενα ακουστικα.


Βαρύ αυτό.  :Thinking:

----------


## kennyyy

> Δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει εγγυηση για καμμενα πιξελ.
> 
> Επισης η vodafone ειναι αρκετα δυστροπη με το service του iphone, ισως λογω apple.
> Εμενα μου κανει τη δυσκολη για να αλλαξει χαλασμενα ακουστικα.


Που τα ακουστικά του Iphone είναι απαράδεκτα...Ευτυχώς στο 3g μπορείς να βάλεις ότι ακουστικά θέλεις, οπότε έχεις ελπίδα για ποιοτικό ήχο!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Που τα ακουστικά του Iphone είναι απαράδεκτα...Ευτυχώς στο 3g μπορείς να βάλεις ότι ακουστικά θέλεις, οπότε έχεις ελπίδα για ποιοτικό ήχο!


Ευτυχώς βρήκα και για το 2G connector και βάζω τα δικά μου ακουστικά. 

Γενικώς θα έλεγα, iPhone + ήχος = noway

----------


## ownagE_

> Προχτές μου είχε κολλήσει 7 λεπτά ενώ έβλεπα κάτι σελίδες. Ούτε σβήσιμο η συσκευή δεν έπερνε



Power + Home πατημένα (πρώτα το Power και ΑΜΕΣΩΣ μετά το Home) για μερικά seconds = Forced Shutdown  :Razz: 

Αν σου χρειαστεί και το δοκιμάσεις ποτέ, θα δεις πως η οθόνη μετά σβήνει αργά (θα καταλάβεις μόνο όταν το δοκιμάσεις..).
Μην τρομάξεις, λογικό είναι.

----------


## subzer0

> Power + Home πατημένα (πρώτα το Power και ΑΜΕΣΩΣ μετά το Home) για μερικά seconds = Forced Shutdown 
> 
> Αν σου χρειαστεί και το δοκιμάσεις ποτέ, θα δεις πως η οθόνη μετά σβήνει αργά (θα καταλάβεις μόνο όταν το δοκιμάσεις..).
> Μην τρομάξεις, λογικό είναι.


Όσο μεγαλώνουμε μαθαίνουμε και από κάτι.  :Razz: 
Eλπίζω να μην ξαναχρειαστεί. Ήδη τρόμαξα μια φορά.

Τhanks.  :One thumb up:

----------


## ownagE_

> Όσο μεγαλώνουμε μαθαίνουμε και από κάτι. 
> Eλπίζω να μην ξαναχρειαστεί. Ήδη τρόμαξα μια φορά.
> 
> Τhanks.


Πραγματικά, μην ανησυχείς.
Ειναι σκυλί.
Στο λέω έχοντας το 2G και έχοντας δοκιμάσει τα πάντα (JailBreak/Unlock/Activate Tools, Firmware upgrades/downgrades, Bootloader upgrades/downgrades, Custom Firmwares, Apps  :Whistle: ).
Πολλές φορές κάτι χάλαγε, αλλά πάντα έφτιαχνε, είτε εύκολα, είτε δύσκολα  :Razz:

----------


## subzer0

> Πραγματικά, μην ανησυχείς.
> Ειναι σκυλί.
> Στο λέω έχοντας το 2G και έχοντας δοκιμάσει τα πάντα (JailBreak/Unlock/Activate Tools, Firmware upgrades/downgrades, Bootloader upgrades/downgrades, Custom Firmwares, Apps ).
> Πολλές φορές κάτι χάλαγε, αλλά πάντα έφτιαχνε, είτε εύκολα, είτε δύσκολα


Mην σου λέω μ@%#^ες έτσι όπως τα έχει φέρει η κατάσταση (λόγω δουλειάς) από τότε που το πήρα , δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και πάρα πολύ μαζί του.
Λείπω συνέχεια από το σπίτι και είναι αλλιώς , χώρια που μόνος ένας γνωστός μου το έχει (κι αυτός το 2G).
Για αυτό και τρόμαξα την πρώτη φορά.

Εδώ ίδρωσα (που λέει ο λόγος) να βάλω τραγούδια μέσα.
Και ακόμα δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να έχεις για ringtone ένα δικό σου τραγούδι και όχι από αυτά που έχει μέσα το iPhone.
Αυτός ο γνωστός μου μου είπε για ένα πρόγραμμα το itoner αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω προλάβει να το κοιτάξω και δεν ξέρω και αν ισχύει.

----------


## ownagE_

> Mην σου λέω μ@%#^ες έτσι όπως τα έχει φέρει η κατάσταση (λόγω δουλειάς) από τότε που το πήρα , δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και πάρα πολύ μαζί του.
> Λείπω συνέχεια από το σπίτι και είναι αλλιώς , χώρια που μόνος ένας γνωστός μου το έχει (κι αυτός το 2G).
> Για αυτό και τρόμαξα την πρώτη φορά.
> 
> Εδώ ίδρωσα (που λέει ο λόγος) να βάλω τραγούδια μέσα.
> Και ακόμα δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να έχεις για ringtone ένα δικό σου τραγούδι και όχι από αυτά που έχει μέσα το iPhone.
> Αυτός ο γνωστός μου μου είπε για ένα πρόγραμμα το itoner αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω προλάβει να το κοιτάξω και δεν ξέρω και αν ισχύει.


iRinger ftw!  :Razz: 
Απλό και εύχρηστο.  :Wink:

----------


## subzer0

> iRinger ftw! 
> Απλό και εύχρηστο.


Απλά και μόνο  :Respekt: 

Πλέον , από εδώ και πέρα , έχω και χρόνο να ασχοληθώ λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## Tiven

> Ευτυχώς βρήκα και για το 2G connector και βάζω τα δικά μου ακουστικά. 
> 
> Γενικώς θα έλεγα, iPhone + ήχος = noway


Θέλω και εγώ connector γιατί δεν την παλεύω με τα ακουστικά του  :Thumb down: 

Που το αγόρασες ?

----------


## RyDeR

> Θέλω και εγώ connector γιατί δεν την παλεύω με τα ακουστικά του 
> 
> Που το αγόρασες ?


Έχει άπειρους το eBay.  :Wink:  

Είχα παραγγείλει έναν, μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες του είπα αυτού οτι δεν το πήρα ακόμη και μου έστειλε ένα πακέτο με 4 connectors & φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου. Εν τω μεταξύ, πήρα και το αρχικό πακέτο.  :ROFL:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Θέλω και εγώ connector γιατί δεν την παλεύω με τα ακουστικά του 
> 
> Που το αγόρασες ?


Ebay




> Έχει άπειρους το eBay.  
> 
> Είχα παραγγείλει έναν, μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες του είπα αυτού οτι δεν το πήρα ακόμη και μου έστειλε ένα πακέτο με 4 connectors & φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου. Εν τω μεταξύ, πήρα και το αρχικό πακέτο.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Tiven

> Έχει άπειρους το eBay.  
> 
> Είχα παραγγείλει έναν, μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες του είπα αυτού οτι δεν το πήρα ακόμη και μου έστειλε ένα πακέτο με 4 connectors & φορτιστή αυτοκινήτου. Εν τω μεταξύ, πήρα και το αρχικό πακέτο.


4 ? Στείλε τον έναν από εδώ  :Razz:

----------


## mastrogas

> Μάλλον τότε το δούλεψες *πολύ λίγο*...


Ρε παιδιά είναι πανέμορφο ,είναι εύχρηστο όμως όπως τα mac ή όχι ?
Έχει και αρκετά free apps από ό,τι έχω δεί στο  site της apple πάντως ! :One thumb up: !
Αν ήταν και λίγο πιο φθηνό ... :Wink:

----------


## RyDeR

> 4 ? Στείλε τον έναν από εδώ


4 + 1.  :ROFL: 


Το πρόβλημα είναι δεν βρίσκω ούτε έναν...  :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## Tiven

> 4 + 1. 
> 
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι δεν βρίσκω ούτε έναν...


Δικαιολογίες !! Ουυυ αχάριστος και άπληστος  :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ρε παιδιά είναι πανέμορφο ,είναι εύχρηστο όμως όπως τα mac ή όχι ?
> Έχει και αρκετά free apps από ό,τι έχω δεί στο  site της apple πάντως !!
> Αν ήταν και λίγο πιο φθηνό ...


Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι εύχρηστο και όμορφο. Επίσης, αν ήθελα να πάρω ένα smartphone δεν θα έπαιρνα το νέο iPhone... Για μένα είναι εντελώς κουτσουρεμένο. Είναι δυνατόν να βγάζουν κινητό με GPS και να χρειάζεσαι ταυτόχρονα 3G/WiFi για να φορτώσει τους χάρτες; Απαράδεκτο. Και σε συνδυασμό με τα data προγράμματα της VF, η συσκευή δεν αξίζει μια...

----------


## xolloth

Καλα ακομα με το iphone ασχολειστε;

----------


## ownagE_

> Καλα ακομα με το iphone ασχολειστε;


Α, ναι.
Ξεχάσαμε να πάρουμε την άδεια σου?  :Thumb down:

----------


## Tiven

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mastrogas

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι εύχρηστο και όμορφο. Επίσης, αν ήθελα να πάρω ένα smartphone δεν θα έπαιρνα το νέο iPhone... Για μένα είναι εντελώς κουτσουρεμένο. Είναι δυνατόν να βγάζουν κινητό με GPS και να χρειάζεσαι ταυτόχρονα 3G/WiFi για να φορτώσει τους χάρτες; Απαράδεκτο. Και σε συνδυασμό με τα data προγράμματα της VF, η συσκευή δεν αξίζει μια...


Τι θα πρότεινες δηλαδή , επειδή ψιλοψάχνω και για να πώ την αλήθεια μου ήμουν έτοιμος να χτυπήσω το  iPhone ... :Thinking:

----------


## Tiven

> Τι θα πρότεινες δηλαδή , επειδή ψιλοψάχνω και για να πώ την αλήθεια μου ήμουν έτοιμος να χτυπήσω το  iPhone ...


*Nokia Express Music 5800*

λίγη υπομονή  :Wink:

----------


## Xguru

Από το νέο έτος όμως, γιατί δεν έχει βγει ακόμα το 5800.

----------


## Tiven

> Από το νέο έτος όμως, γιατί δεν έχει βγει ακόμα το 5800.


Νοέμβρη/Δεκέμβρη νομίζω βγαίνει.

----------


## mastrogas

> *Nokia Express Music 5800*
> 
> λίγη υπομονή


Λες να κάνω υπομονή ε??
Θα το προσπαθήσω!!!! :Razz: 
Είναι καλό το NOKIA όμως γιατί είχα ένα Ν71 και  δεν ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος ... :Thumb down:

----------


## Xguru

Αν δε μπορείς να κάνεις και πολύ υπομονή υπάρχει και το samsung omnia με επίσης μεγάλη οθόνη και windows mobile λειτουργικό.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αν δε μπορείς να κάνεις και πολύ υπομονή υπάρχει και το samsung omnia με επίσης μεγάλη οθόνη και windows mobile λειτουργικό.


Τις προάλλες έπαιρνα ένα φιλαράκι τηλέφωνο που 'χει το omnia... Τελικά με την τρίτη κατάφερε να το σηκώσει...  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Τα σπάει το κινητό... Σαφώς και το windows mobile  :Razz:

----------


## Webrider

Τα ιphone ετσι οπως τα εχουν φερει στην ελλαδα μεσω vodafone που ειναι οι πρωτες εκδοσεις ειναι και υπερετιμημενα σαν συσκευες αλλα και με πολλα προβλημα στην λειτουργια του οπως να το αναβαθμιζεις και να σου κλειδωνει για bluetooth ακουστικο θελει μονο της apple που θελει το οχταρι  και γενικος τα ακουστικα των iphone εχουν τραγικη ποιοτητα ηχου παντως για να πουμε και ενα καλο η οθονη τους ειναι απιστευτη

----------


## xolloth

O browser Opera είναι ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα εργαλεία για κάποιους χρήστες του Διαδικτύου, αν και υστερεί σε ποσοστά χρήσης σε σχέση με τον Internet Explorer, τον Firefox και το Safari.

Η εταιρεία πίσω από τον Opera έχει επεκταθεί και σε άλλες πλατφόρμες εκτός των υπολογιστών, δημιουργώντας εκδόσεις του browser για παιχνιδομηχανές, όπως το Wii και το Nintendo DS, αλλά και εκατομμύρια κινητά τηλέφωνα.

Η λογική κατάληξη θα ήταν να κυκλοφορούσε κάποια έκδοση του Opera και για το iPhone, αλλά φαίνεται ότι η «μαμά» Apple έχει αντίθετη άποψη για αυτό.

Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του Jon Stephenson von Tetzchner, ιδρυτή του Opera, η Apple αρνήθηκε στην εταιρεία του να κυκλοφορήσει το νέο browser για το iPhone μέσω του App Store, καθώς θεωρείται ότι αναπαράγει λειτουργικότητα που υπάρχει ήδη στο κινητό, μέσω του ενσωματωμένου Safari.

Οι αντιδράσεις για την άρνηση αυτή ήταν ποικίλες, καθώς πολλοί απογοητεύτηκαν που δεν θα μπορέσουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν και κάποιον άλλο browser στο iPhoneτους εκτός του Safari. Πηγές όμως που γνωρίζουν περισσότερα για την περίπτωση ισχυρίζονται ότι η αίτηση για αποδοχή του Opera στο App Store δεν έγινε καν και το όλο πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε από παρερμηνεία των δηλώσεων του von Tetzchner.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όσο η Apple παρεμποδίζει την κυκλοφορία τέτοιων εφαρμογών στο App Store θα συναντά τις αντιδράσεις των προγραμματιστών, οι οποίοι όμως αρκετές φορές δεν λαμβάνουν υπ'όψη τους αυστηρούς όρους της συνεργασίας τους με την εταιρεία.
http://tech.pathfinder.gr/mac/669286.html

----------


## DrEthernet

> O browser Opera είναι ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα εργαλεία για κάποιους χρήστες του Διαδικτύου, αν και υστερεί σε ποσοστά χρήσης σε σχέση με τον Internet Explorer, τον Firefox και το Safari.
> 
> Η εταιρεία πίσω από τον Opera έχει επεκταθεί και σε άλλες πλατφόρμες εκτός των υπολογιστών, δημιουργώντας εκδόσεις του browser για παιχνιδομηχανές, όπως το Wii και το Nintendo DS, αλλά και εκατομμύρια κινητά τηλέφωνα.
> 
> Η λογική κατάληξη θα ήταν να κυκλοφορούσε κάποια έκδοση του Opera και για το iPhone, αλλά φαίνεται ότι η «μαμά» Apple έχει αντίθετη άποψη για αυτό.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με δηλώσεις του Jon Stephenson von Tetzchner, ιδρυτή του Opera, η Apple αρνήθηκε στην εταιρεία του να κυκλοφορήσει το νέο browser για το iPhone μέσω του App Store, καθώς θεωρείται ότι αναπαράγει λειτουργικότητα που υπάρχει ήδη στο κινητό, μέσω του ενσωματωμένου Safari.
> 
> Οι αντιδράσεις για την άρνηση αυτή ήταν ποικίλες, καθώς πολλοί απογοητεύτηκαν που δεν θα μπορέσουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν και κάποιον άλλο browser στο iPhoneτους εκτός του Safari. Πηγές όμως που γνωρίζουν περισσότερα για την περίπτωση ισχυρίζονται ότι η αίτηση για αποδοχή του Opera στο App Store δεν έγινε καν και το όλο πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε από παρερμηνεία των δηλώσεων του von Tetzchner.
> ...


http://www.pcworld.com/article/15319...he_iphone.html

----------


## giannis42

> Τα ιphone ετσι οπως τα εχουν φερει στην ελλαδα μεσω vodafone που ειναι οι πρωτες εκδοσεις ειναι και υπερετιμημενα σαν συσκευες αλλα και με πολλα προβλημα στην λειτουργια του οπως να το αναβαθμιζεις και να σου κλειδωνει για bluetooth ακουστικο θελει μονο της apple που θελει το οχταρι  και γενικος τα ακουστικα των iphone εχουν τραγικη ποιοτητα ηχου παντως για να πουμε και ενα καλο η οθονη τους ειναι απιστευτη


Το εχεις δοκιμασει????? η ακουσες??? :Thinking:

----------


## lemonidas

> Τα ιphone ετσι οπως τα εχουν φερει στην ελλαδα μεσω vodafone που ειναι οι πρωτες εκδοσεις ειναι και υπερετιμημενα σαν συσκευες αλλα και με πολλα προβλημα στην λειτουργια του οπως να το αναβαθμιζεις και να σου κλειδωνει *για bluetooth ακουστικο θελει μονο της apple* που θελει το οχταρι  και γενικος τα ακουστικα των iphone εχουν τραγικη ποιοτητα ηχου παντως για να πουμε και ενα καλο η οθονη τους ειναι απιστευτη


Ας μη λέμε ότι μας κατέβει όμως αν δεν το έχουμε επιβεβαιώσει. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Samsung Wep200 με το παλιό iphone και ένας φίλος ένα Sony Ericsson με το 3G, οπότε μάλλον φήμες θα το έλεγα το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## Tiven

> Ας μη λέμε ότι μας κατέβει όμως αν δεν το έχουμε επιβεβαιώσει. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το Samsung Wep200 με το παλιό iphone και ένας φίλος ένα Sony Ericsson με το 3G, οπότε μάλλον φήμες θα το έλεγα το συγκεκριμένο.


Είναι αλήθεια όμως πως με πολλά δεν υπάρχει συμβατότητα. Αλλά ναι, δεν θέλει οπωσδήποτε της Apple.

----------


## gabatia

παιδιά δεν αξίζει το είχα και εγώ και το έδωσα με την μια κλειδωμένα όλα πολύ ωραία οθόνη αλλά κατά τα άλλα τιποτα τζάμπα λεφτά θα δώσετε εγώ έκανα την βλακεία σε όποιον αρέσουν τα κλειδωμένα τηλέφωνα πάρτε το ελεύθερα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tsek

Και εγω πιστευω   πως ειναι παρα πολυ υπερτιμημιμενο.Τα λεφτα του δεν τα δικαιολογει σε καμια περιπτωση,υπαρχουν πολες καλυτερεσ συσκευες με τα ιδια λεφτα...πχ.HP PDA - GSM - GPS IPAQ 614

----------


## iloxos

Σε αυτό: http://www.gsmarena.com/

υπάρχουν τα ΠΑΝΤΑ και με σωστά reviews.

----------


## psifis

Απ ότι βλέπω, το αναλύσατε, γράψατε όλα τα αρνητικά του Iphone.

Η διαφορά  είναι ότι χρειάστηκαν μέχρι στιγμής 34 σελίδες για το θέμα!!!!!!!!

Απόφθεγμα: το Iphone τελικά, είναι ένα προϊόν που αξίζει να μιλάς γι αυτό (τουλάχιστον)  :Wink:

----------


## mastrogas

> Απ ότι βλέπω, το αναλύσατε, γράψατε όλα τα αρνητικά του Iphone.
> 
> Η διαφορά  είναι ότι χρειάστηκαν μέχρι στιγμής 34 σελίδες για το θέμα!!!!!!!!
> 
> Απόφθεγμα: το Iphone τελικά, είναι ένα προϊόν που αξίζει να μιλάς γι αυτό (τουλάχιστον)




Off Topic


		Πως πιάνεις φίλε psifis με τέτοια χαρακτηριστηκά γραμμής 8mbps ???
 :Worthy:

----------


## psifis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πως πιάνεις φίλε psifis με τέτοια χαρακτηριστηκά γραμμής 8mbps ???


Φίλε μου, δέν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω, σε μερικά site έχω δεί και 800-900 kbps, αλλά συνήθως είμαι 250-400.

Ξέρεις τι μ' έκανε να σου απαντήσω (μια που είμαστε οff topic) το ανθρωπάκι που προσκυνάει
είναι όλα τα λεφτά  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  Sorry Guys δέν κρατήθηκα  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## DrEthernet

Η Apple 2η μετά τη Nokia στις πωλήσεις smart phone.
http://www.canalys.com/pr/2008/r2008112.htm

----------


## jimn

όλα λοιπόν μας κατευθύνουν προς το diamond  :Smile:

----------


## DrEthernet

Εγώ μια ζωή το λέω, όπως τη βρίσκει ο καθένας...  :Whip:

----------


## coolaris2002

Μια χαρά είναι το iphone, το απόλυτο gadjet.

----------


## Aias

λεφτα για πεταμα να εχεις...

----------


## Mouse Potato

505 posts κι ακόμα να καταλάβουν μερικοί ότι είναι καθαρά θέμα επιλογών και αναγκών (μέσα σ' αυτά και αισθητική κλπ κλπ)  :What..?:

----------


## DrEthernet

Apple's iPhone Faces Off With the Game Champs

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Apple's iPhone Faces Off With the Game Champs


Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι μακράν το καλύτερο κινητό για παιχνίδια... Αυτό το Crash Nitro Kart τα σπάει  :One thumb up:

----------


## pantsos

Το καλύτερο....

----------


## renegade angel

ειναι απλα για να πεθαινεις...to die for!

----------


## gkarak

Πήγα στο μαγαζί της Τ-mobile στο Λονδίνο και μπορώ να πώ ότι τρελάθηκα με τα services που προσφέρει το G1. Στην αρχή δεν μου γέμισε το μάτι η ποιότητα κατασκευής αλλα δοκίμασα τα παρακάτω:

α) Σκανάρισα barcode ενος cd με την κάμερα και μου έδειξε που μπορώ να βρώ το προιόν φθηνότερα!!!

β) Επεζε η μουσική στο μαγαζι και με το Tag application μου είπε τι τραγούδι παίζει, που μπορω να το αγοράσω και link στο youtube

γ) Μέσω GPS βρίσκει το μέρος που βρίσκομαι και καλεί ταξί

δ) Στο google maps μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα για streetview και όταν γυρναω τη συσκευή το accelerometer γυρνάει το view του χάρτη.

Και πολλά άλλα που απλώς δεν πρόλαβα να δώ γιατι χάζεβα  το streetview.

Πρώτη φορά που θέλω να αγοράσω κινητό για τα network services και όχι για τη συσκευή!!

----------


## dream-maniac

ειχα πουλησει το pda μου λογω γραφιδας και μονο!!εφιαλτης μου ειχαν γινει τα pda.
πηγαινα να γραψω μηνημα και ηταν λες και εψαχνα ψιλους στα αχυρα!
πηγα σε smartphone, και με βολεψε.δεν εχω iphone ομως παιζω με ενος φιλου.
η απολυτη επαφη ρε παιδια!!!

----------


## kennyyy

> Πήγα στο μαγαζί της Τ-mobile στο Λονδίνο και μπορώ να πώ ότι τρελάθηκα με τα services που προσφέρει το G1. Στην αρχή δεν μου γέμισε το μάτι η ποιότητα κατασκευής αλλα δοκίμασα τα παρακάτω:
> 
> α) Σκανάρισα barcode ενος cd με την κάμερα και μου έδειξε που μπορώ να βρώ το προιόν φθηνότερα!!!
> 
> β) Επεζε η μουσική στο μαγαζι και με το Tag application μου είπε τι τραγούδι παίζει, που μπορω να το αγοράσω και link στο youtube
> 
> γ) Μέσω GPS βρίσκει το μέρος που βρίσκομαι και καλεί ταξί
> 
> δ) Στο google maps μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα για streetview και όταν γυρναω τη συσκευή το accelerometer γυρνάει το view του χάρτη.
> ...


Τα πιο πολλά από αυτά που λες είναι αισχρή αντιγραφή του iphone, όπως και όλα τα iphone clones εξάλλου  :Razz:  
To a είναι το μόνο ουσιώδες προτέρημα αλλά το να αγοράζεις cd είναι τόσο...1999! Itunes έχει;  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## DrEthernet

Firmware 2.2 out!

----------


## kennyyy

> Firmware 2.2 out!


Και μετά από 1.5 χρόνο καταφέραν να απενεργοποιήσουν το @#%@#% T9 στα sms...Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχουν ελληνικά ακόμα, είναι το πιο σημαντικό βήμα για να μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις ως Έλληνας.
Δεδομένης της αποδεδειγμένης ανικανότητάς τους στο software, εξαιρετικό βήμα :One thumb up:  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Μια φορά είπα να μπω στο κόπο να διαβάσω πάνω από τις μισές σελίδες αυτού του thread, λέγοντας κατά λέξη "τι στο διάολο έχουν πάθει αυτοί και φανατίζονται τόσο πολύ υπέρ/κατά μιας συσκευής".. αλλά σταμάτησα διότι πήρα την απάντησή μου. *Είστε διαβολεμένοι, ουυυ 666.. I don't want pap!*



ΥΓ: Θεωρώ ότι άδικα ασχολείστε και οι μεν και οι δεν.

----------


## paraskdi

Πέστα.Βαρέθηκα να ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια.Ούτε μετοχές να είχαν.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Τα πιο πολλά από αυτά που λες είναι αισχρή αντιγραφή του iphone, όπως και όλα τα iphone clones εξάλλου  
> To a είναι το μόνο ουσιώδες προτέρημα αλλά το να αγοράζεις cd είναι τόσο...1999! Itunes έχει;


Περίμενε. Έχουμε α, β, γ, δ.

Το α δεν είναι αντιγραφή.
Το β υπήρχε πολύ πριν το iPhone το οποίο αισχρά αντέγραψε από τους υπόλοιπους.
Το γ υπάρχει στο iPhone;
Το δ και να υπάρχει στο iPhone το google του έκανε τη χάρη και το έβγαλε για αυτό, δεν θα το έβγαζε λοιπόν για το δικό του κινητό;;;

----------


## DrEthernet

Όλα αυτά στα οποία αναφέρεστε είναι εφαρμογές για την κάθε συσκευή. Κάποιες εφαρμογές έρχονται προ-εγκατεστημένες και ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του ο καθένας αγοράζει μια από τις εφαρμογές που διατίθενται από το app store. Στην παρούσα φάση στο app store υπάρχουν πολλές εφαρμογές που προσθέτουν πολλές λειτουργίες όπως οι «α,β,γ,δ» και πολλές άλλες ακόμα.

----------


## hellenicsun

Ωραία. Διάβασα 35 σελίδες και 519 μηνύματα μέχρι να καταλήξω στα εξής:

Το iPhone είναι μια πανέμορφη συσκευή με άριστη οθόνη και πολύ καλές ικανότητες browsing.Το iPhone είναι μια συσκευή την οποία την αγοράζουν οι εύποροι, οι 17 χρονών πωρωμένοι κι ένας παπάς.To iPhone είναι μια συσκευή με λίγες λειτουργίες καθώς λείπουν οι πλέον σημαντικές όπως αποστολή/λήψη MMS.Το Windows Mobile είναι ένα λειτουργικό το οποίο ναι μεν δε προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα παρασκευής φραπέ αλλά μετά από μερικούς μήνες χρήσεις μπορείς να γραφτείς σε σύλλογο σκοποβολής και να κάνεις πρωταθλητισμό.Ο xolloth εκτός από Απόμακρος Παρατηρητής Χαρακτήρων είναι και εγκάθετος, ορκισμένος εχθρός του iPhone ενώ υποστηρίζει με θέρμη τη Κίνα και τα προϊόντα της.Η Apple είναι μια κακή εταιρία που δε δίνει δεκάρα τσακιστή για Open Source και μη χρήση DRM. Πολύ περίεργο από μια πολυεθνική. Ίσως θα έπρεπε ο κύριος Steve να μας στέλνει κι ένα πακέτο με τρόφιμα κάθε μέρα.Οι κάτοικοι των ΗΠΑ, μαζεύονται σε ουρές,  μόνο σε κράχ χρηματιστηρίων και για αγορές iPhone.Υπάρχει κάποια καθυστέρηση στη λειτουργία της συσκευής ανάλογα με την έκδοση του λογισμικού.Ο psyxakias δε μπορεί να γράψει τίποτα για το iPhone καθώς τον κυνηγάει ο διάολος.Αν φωτογραφίσω ένα σκ@το, τελικά θα μου δείξει θερμίδες; Θέλω να ξέρω αν τελικά χάνω τίποτα όταν σπαταλάω τόσες ώρες στη τουαλέτα.Το Flame και το Trolling είναι τα αγαπημένα μας σπόρ και τα πάμε καλά. Keep Up!

----------


## psyxakias

Φοβερά όλα...  :Respekt: 




> Ο psyxakias δε μπορεί να γράψει τίποτα για το iPhone καθώς τον κυνηγάει ο διάολος.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το Flame και το Trolling είναι τα αγαπημένα μας σπόρ και τα πάμε καλά. Keep Up!


 :One thumb up:

----------


## galans

Έχε γίνει απλά υπερβολικός ντόρος !!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

Off Topic





> Το iPhone είναι μια συσκευή την οποία την αγοράζουν οι εύποροι, οι 17 χρονών πωρωμένοι κι ένας παπάς.


Ξέχασες την παπαρίγα  :Laughing:

----------


## lush

για το i9, το κινεζικο copy του iphone εχετε ακουσει κατι? γιατι τα χει φτυσει το κινητο μου κ αυτο κοστιζει περιπου 100 ευρω

----------


## Mouse Potato

Θα πήγαινα σε κάτι από Nokia. Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τέτοιου είδους αγορά...

----------


## subzer0

Ενόψει επικείμενου ταξιδιού μου στο εξωτερικό και καθώς δεν με ενδιαφέρει να έχω internet με το iPhone (έχω ακούσει πως και οι χρεώσεις ξυρίζουν) πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι έτσι ώστε να μην έχω τίποτα μυστήρια κόλπα.
Δηλαδή ΟΚ δεν θα μπαίνω στο safari , θα απενεργοποιήσω τον λογαριασμό email , δεν θα κάνω updates.
Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να έχω κατά νου?
Ή μήπως κάτι δεν ξέρω καλά και οι χρεώσεις δεν είναι τόσο υψηλές όσο μου είχαν πει σε ένα μαγαζί Vodafone?

----------


## kennyyy

> Ενόψει επικείμενου ταξιδιού μου στο εξωτερικό και καθώς δεν με ενδιαφέρει να έχω internet με το iPhone (έχω ακούσει πως και οι χρεώσεις ξυρίζουν) πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι έτσι ώστε να μην έχω τίποτα μυστήρια κόλπα.
> Δηλαδή ΟΚ δεν θα μπαίνω στο safari , θα απενεργοποιήσω τον λογαριασμό email , δεν θα κάνω updates.
> Κάτι άλλο που πρέπει να έχω κατά νου?
> Ή μήπως κάτι δεν ξέρω καλά και οι χρεώσεις δεν είναι τόσο υψηλές όσο μου είχαν πει σε ένα μαγαζί Vodafone?


Μη σκέφτεσαι σα να έχεις ένα κλασσικό κινητό :Razz:  Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα από όλα αυτά, απλά πήγαινε στο settings->general->network->data roaming και το βάζεις off όσο είσαι εξωτερικό.
Για τις χρεώσεις δεν ξέρω, εξάλλου εξαρτάται από το αν θα πας στην Ιταλία ή το Guam...

----------


## shodanjr_gr

Θεωρητικά αρκεί να κλείσεις το data roaming. Πρακτικά, κλείσε το data roaming, σβήσε και το AP URL από τα network settings, και είσαι ΟΚ :Ρ

----------


## atomsk

> Το iPhone είναι μια συσκευή την οποία την αγοράζουν οι εύποροι, οι 17 χρονών πωρωμένοι κι ένας παπάς.


μια διόρθωση 

Το iPhone είναι μια συσκευή την οποία την αγοράζουν οι εύποροι, οι 17 χρονών εύποροι πωρωμένοι κι ένας εύπορος παπάς.

----------


## hammer21

Μην ξεχνατε το κοριτσι του λαου,Αλεκα :Razz:

----------


## subzer0

> Μη σκέφτεσαι σα να έχεις ένα κλασσικό κινητό Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα από όλα αυτά, απλά πήγαινε στο settings->general->network->data roaming και το βάζεις off όσο είσαι εξωτερικό.
> Για τις χρεώσεις δεν ξέρω, εξάλλου εξαρτάται από το αν θα πας στην Ιταλία ή το Guam...





> Θεωρητικά αρκεί να κλείσεις το data roaming. Πρακτικά, κλείσε το data roaming, σβήσε και το AP URL από τα network settings, και είσαι ΟΚ :Ρ


Ευχαριστώ παίδες.
Αν και το ταξίδι αναβάλεται - μέχρι νεωτέρας - τουλάχιστον ξέρω τι να κάνω.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## rezi

νομιζω οτι η τιμη για το iphone ειναι  χαμηλη ,επρεππε να ανει τα διπλα.

----------


## Tiven

> νομιζω οτι η τιμη για το iphone ειναι  χαμηλη ,επρεππε να ανει τα διπλα.


Πες μας τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις.

----------


## rezi

> Πες μας τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις.


βασικα τιποτα ,
αλλα το ισχυριζομαι γιατι ενα τοσο ομορφο τηλ. 
χωρις να εχει απλες λειτουργιες απλου κινητου ,
θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζεται πλεον οχι σσν κινητο 
αλλα σαν αξεσουαρ
αρα 
σε τετοια θεματα οσο ποιο ακριβο τοσοι πιο λιγοι μπορουν να το εχουν ,
οποτε ετσι εβγαλα αυτο το συμπερασμα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ίσως λογικό αλλά άτοπο

----------


## mrsaccess

> βασικα τιποτα ,
> αλλα το ισχυριζομαι γιατι ενα τοσο ομορφο τηλ. 
> χωρις να εχει απλες λειτουργιες απλου κινητου ,
> θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζεται πλεον οχι σσν κινητο 
> αλλα σαν αξεσουαρ
> αρα 
> σε τετοια θεματα οσο ποιο ακριβο τοσοι πιο λιγοι μπορουν να το εχουν ,
> οποτε ετσι εβγαλα αυτο το συμπερασμα.


Βασικά σήμερα πλέον αν κάποιος θέλει να αισθανθεί ξεχωριστός και μοναδικός, το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει είναι να μην έχει κινητό.
Αλλοίμονο αν αντιμετωπίζουμε ως ξεχωριστό και εκλεκτό κάτι που βγαίνει από γραμμή παραγωγής σε τεράστια ποσότητα!  :Smile:

----------


## hellenicsun

Off Topic





> Αλλοίμονο αν αντιμετωπίζουμε ως ξεχωριστό και εκλεκτό κάτι που βγαίνει από γραμμή παραγωγής σε τεράστια ποσότητα!


Μακάρι όλοι να το καταλάβαιναν αυτό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hammer21

> Βασικά σήμερα πλέον αν κάποιος θέλει να αισθανθεί ξεχωριστός και μοναδικός, το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει είναι να μην έχει κινητό.
> Αλλοίμονο αν αντιμετωπίζουμε ως ξεχωριστό και εκλεκτό κάτι που βγαίνει από γραμμή παραγωγής σε τεράστια ποσότητα!


Σωστοοοοοος :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## NiKapa

Eτσι ειναι ακριβως..προσωπικα μ'αφηνει αδιαφορο το συγκεκριμενο και με τα κινητα κτλ εχω ακρως επαγγελματικη σχεση

----------


## DrEthernet

"Global sales of the iPhone during the third quarter boosted Apple's smart phone market share and propelled its Mac OS X to the number three position ahead of Microsoft's Windows Mobile, according to a Thursday report from Gartner."

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2335958,00.asp

----------


## mcpillager

Έλα, 99 δολάρια θα το δίνει το wal-mart. Προσωπικά, το χειροτερο σημείο είναι το πληκτρολόγιο (άρα, το iphone το αγοράζουν κοριτσάκια με λεπτά χεράκια και αγοράκια με λεπτά χεράκια χαχαχα) και το καλύτερο το υλικό της πρόσοψης): ΑΦΘΑΡΤΟ! δεν μασάει ούτε από πτώσεις ούτε απο κλειδιά!

----------


## Tiven

> Έλα, 99 δολάρια θα το δίνει το wal-mart. Προσωπικά, το χειροτερο σημείο είναι το πληκτρολόγιο (άρα, το iphone το αγοράζουν κοριτσάκια με λεπτά χεράκια και αγοράκια με λεπτά χεράκια χαχαχα) και το καλύτερο το υλικό της πρόσοψης): ΑΦΘΑΡΤΟ! δεν μασάει ούτε από πτώσεις ούτε απο κλειδιά!



Εγώ ο ηλίθιος ξέχασα πως η πέτρα χαράζει το γυαλί και πήγα να το παίξω μάγκας στο καλοκαίρι στην παραλία... μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έγινε  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## vosk

βασικα η αμμος ειναι η πρωτη υλη για το γυαλι . Νομιζω οτι αυτο που εκανες ηταν fail.

Α και το αλλο για το Mac os x being ahead of windows mobile in sales , ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο με τον τοτο.....

----------


## Tiven

> βασικα η αμμος ειναι η πρωτη υλη για το γυαλι . Νομιζω οτι αυτο που εκανες ηταν fail.
> 
> Α και το αλλο για το Mac os x being ahead of windows mobile in sales , ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο με τον τοτο.....


Τι fail, καρα failure ήταν  :ROFL: 

Δεν πειράζει όμως, δεν φαίνεται καθόλου εκτός αν το παλέψεις λίγο με τις γωνίες και μόνο αν έχει δυνατό ήλιο.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## DrEthernet

> βασικα η αμμος ειναι η πρωτη υλη για το γυαλι . Νομιζω οτι αυτο που εκανες ηταν fail.
> 
> Α και το αλλο για το Mac os x being ahead of windows mobile in sales , ειναι καλυτερο απο αυτο με τον τοτο.....


Και εικονογραφημένο αφού σου άρεσε τόσο:

----------


## lush

> Εγώ ο ηλίθιος ξέχασα πως η πέτρα χαράζει το γυαλί και πήγα να το παίξω μάγκας στο καλοκαίρι στην παραλία... μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έγινε


για ασφαλεια το καλυτερο που υπαρει για touch screen ειναι το invisible shield. υπαρχουν και διαφορα videos στο youtube. ειναι ενα αφθαρτο nylon το οποιο προστατευει οχι μονο απο γδαρσιματα, αλλα και απο υγρα κλπ... και δε χρειαζεται να πω οτι βγαινει και σε ειδικο μεγεθος για το i-phone  :Cool:

----------


## jasla100

Πάντως το καλύτερο χαρακτηριστικό του άι-φον είναι ότι μπορεί κάποιος... να μη το αγοράσει!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Πάντως το καλύτερο χαρακτηριστικό του άι-φον είναι ότι μπορεί κάποιος... να μη το αγοράσει!


Μ άρεσε αυτό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## aglaisma

Ποτε ως τωρα δε το ειχα χρησιμοποιησει, μεχρι προχτες. Για ενα τεταρτο επαιξα αυτο το παιχνιδι με τα τουβλακια και ειλικρινα ζαλιστικα. 
Πολυ ασχημη εντυπωση μου εδωσε με τη μπαταρια του. Το 1/4 εφαγε μεσα σε 15 λεπτα χρησης.
Δεν αναρωτιεμαι γιατι οσους ειδα με αυτο, ειχαν και δευτερο 'συμβατικο' τηλεφωνο διπλα.
Ενας καλος τροπος να πεταξει καποιος μισο η ολοκληρο μηνιατικο

----------


## DrEthernet

Και μια πληροφορία που θα ενδιαφέρει σίγουρα τον xolloth:
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles...nd_photos.html

----------


## xolloth

ε ειναι ιδια με το δικο μου!
το λογοτυπο σε μενα το εχει στην οθονη μολις ανοιξει το μενου
η αντιγραφη ειναι σχεδον ιδια σε ολα εκτος του browser.
βεβαια τωρα με το νεο δεδομενο οτι τ γνησιο iphone 4gib,θα κοστιζει 90 ευρω,τα πραγματα αλλαζουν και συμφερει να το παρει καποιος ετσι για την πλακα του εαν δεν μεσολαβει συμβολαιο στην μεση,στην αντιθετη περιπτωση προτιμω το δικο μου το οποιο ηδη εχει κλεισει 7 μηνες χωρις κανενα προβλημα.
καλα η apple τωρα πηρε ειδηση οτι οι κινεζοι την αντιγραφουν;

----------


## mrsaccess

Τελικά μόνο πιο φθηνό δεν θα είναι το iphone στα walmart. 199$ το μικρό 3G με διετές συμβόλαιο...

----------


## DrEthernet

Δεν είδα κανέναν να μιλάει για το Pre που παρουσίασε η Palm. Το Palm Web OS δείχνει να είναι το μόνο ουσιαστικό εναλλακτικό λειτουργικό του OS X. Θεωρώ πως έχει όλα τα καλά του iPhone κι ακόμα περισσότερα.

----------


## flamelab

Το Webos μάλιστα είναι Linux  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Τωρα πειράζει που, βλέποντας τα βιντεάκια στο youtube, το λάτρεψα ...  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Mouse Potato

Αν και potatoφέρνει το UI του μ' αρέσει πολύ....

----------


## vegalika

isws o pio ilithios tropos gia na xalaseis 500+ euro  [ean den dexesai (opws egw) na ineis sklavaki tis vodafone... pou paizei na einai kai i xeiroteri etairia kinitis ever!]
proswpika an ithela kati antistoixo eimai pio konta sto omnia pou mono kafe de sou ftiaxnei. Comments kaneis?

----------


## kostas106gti

Εγώ πάντως με ενα 5800 είμαι μια χαρά!!!Σε αυτή την τιμή πιστεύω δεν έχει αντίπαλο!!!

----------


## geodeath

Για την ώρα με βολεύει το ν82.. :Whistle:

----------


## mikstratos

Ποτε δεν το ειχα σε ιδιαιτερη εκτημηση.

----------


## iloxos

Off Topic





> isws o pio ilithios tropos gia na xalaseis 500+ euro  [ean den dexesai (opws egw) na ineis sklavaki tis vodafone... pou paizei na einai kai i xeiroteri etairia kinitis ever!]
> proswpika an ithela kati antistoixo eimai pio konta sto omnia pou mono kafe de sou ftiaxnei. Comments kaneis?


καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ!

1. κάνε edit το μύνημά σου και γράψε στα ελληνικά γιατί θα στο σβήσουν.

2. εγώ έχω το όμνια και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. αν το πάρεις στείλε μου πμ να σου δώσω site με πληροφορίες για προγράμματα και αναβαθμίσεις

----------


## djacko777

Όλα τα προϊόντα της *Apple* είναι κατασκευασμένα για όσους χαρακτήρες τους αρέσει να ζουν με την ιδεολογία της εταιρίας "*M*inimal *A*lternative *C*hoice" (MAC)  :Wink:

----------


## syphon

> Όλα τα προϊόντα της *Apple* είναι κατασκευασμένα για όσους χαρακτήρες τους αρέσει να ζουν με την ιδεολογία της εταιρίας "*M*inimal *A*lternative *C*hoice" (MAC)


Τι λες ρε παιδί μου!
Φοβερό!!!!

----------


## aggelos59

ΦΙΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΑ MAILS HELP ME

----------


## crypter

Ποια mails εννοεις ακριβως;  :What..?:

----------


## netgear2009

Το κινητο πρεπει να ειναι απλο και φτηνο.
Αν ειναι να αγορασουμε υπολογιστη, αγοραζουμε ενα mini  laptop με XP μεσα.



Off Topic



Συνήθως το κινητο πάει απο Πέσιμο, απο Κλέψιμο ή απο Χ..... :Crying:

----------


## mikstratos

καλο ειναι, αλλα οχι και αμαν.

----------


## CyberCr33p

Το κάθε κινητό έχει και τη χρήση του. Για παράδειγμα για browsing, e-mails, ssh είναι άριστο το iphone.

----------


## hammer21

Και θα δωσεις 500Ε+παγιο για αυτα τα 3?Παρε ενα netbook. :Razz:

----------

